# Suunto AMBIT



## FireMedic1343

I want the Core, but now I want the Ambit even more. I'm assuming the Ambit will be out of my price range and they're 2 very different products. But I still would like to see one in person before I buy a Core. Anyone else curious about the Ambit, my search of the forum didn't yield much.

http://www.suunto.com/se/sv/om-suun...foretaget/suunto-launches-the-ambit-gps-watch


----------



## BD1

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

What is Ambit? Can you post a link to info about this?


----------



## Adam S

Hmmm.... I'd be interested as well. Couldn't find anything on google.


----------



## patrickkhong

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

seems like google is not my best friend this time.
What is Ambit?


----------



## AirborneLady

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

The information about the Ambit is limited but is available for members of promotive.com and who will attend Outdoor Retailer Winter Market in Salt Lake City, UT. This is the big brother to the X10 and the features will include the following:

The all new Suunto Ambit is a full featured "all-in-one" GPS watch launching March 1, 2012. It's features include:_ Full-featured GPS with Waypoint navigation
_ Unique 3D compass
_ Accurate barometric altitude 
_ Barometer
_ Temperature
_ Highly responsive pace and speed (FusedSpeed[SUP]TM[/SUP]) with accelerometer integrated GPS 
_ Accurate vertical speed with barometric altimeter
_ Advanced heart rate monitoring with Peak Training Effect and Recovery Time 
_ Online sports diary with planning & analysis tools in Movescount.com


----------



## patrickkhong

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



AirborneLady said:


> The information about the Ambit is limited but is available for members of promotive.com and who will attend Outdoor Retailer Winter Market in Salt Lake City, UT. This is the big brother to the X10 and the features will include the following:
> 
> The all new Suunto Ambit is a full featured "all-in-one" GPS watch launching March 1, 2012. It's features include:_ Full-featured GPS with Waypoint navigation
> _ Unique 3D compass
> _ Accurate barometric altitude
> _ Barometer
> _ Temperature
> _ Highly responsive pace and speed (FusedSpeed[SUP]TM[/SUP]) with accelerometer integrated GPS
> _ Accurate vertical speed with barometric altimeter
> _ Advanced heart rate monitoring with Peak Training Effect and Recovery Time
> _ Online sports diary with planning & analysis tools in Movescount.com


Ambit sounds great and looks sexy as hell - as a replacement for X10.

Will they announce replacement for Core during the March 1, 2012 function as well?


----------



## twelveone

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Some more info here for anyone interested: Suunto Ambit : une Garmin « kileuse » &#8230; « running café

Translate the page with google if you don't speak the lingo 

I'm intrigued to hear more about the FusedSpeed.


----------



## ejunge

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

It's the long sought after Über watch.

I found an article with pics. It's in French, but Google translate tells a lot about the watch. It should be priced around $600 US

http://translate.google.com/transla...arch?q=suunto+ambit&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Sure looks good, but like the OP, probably out of the range that I am willing to pay.

Im still not sold on a GPS watch. But that Ambit looks AWESOME!


----------



## FireMedic1343

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



ejunge said:


> It's the long sought after Über watch.


I just convinced myself that I cannot afford this watch. And then you called it the Über watch...

I'm still going to be looking for a deal on a Core, but the full feature set of the Ambit would actually be perfect for the wife. I'd just rather have it on my wrist.


----------



## FireMedic1343

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



AirborneLady said:


> The information about the Ambit is limited but is available for members of promotive.com and who will attend Outdoor Retailer Winter Market in Salt Lake City, UT. This is the big brother to the X10 and the features will include the following:


I was really looking forward to my Promotive account for buying a Suunto. But the Promotive price is about the same as the internet prices I'm finding. But Promotive might be a good place to buy the Ambit when it's released, since you get a flat discount.


----------



## ModestGP

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Really interesting!! Seems that my wishes come true . But :think:... damn it, another one in the wishlist. This will never end o|


----------



## FireMedic1343

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

This seems to be a very nice feature set. I'd like to see it in brushed titanium.


----------



## uabWatch

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

This is huge to me.  _Advanced heart rate monitoring with Peak Training Effect and Recovery Time__._

I just got the Core last week. Love the watch. I've been looking to get a T6D for training (upgrade from my M5). This might offer just enough of the T6D's feature set to enable one watch vs two.

$600+ would be a little rich though.


----------



## FireMedic1343

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



uabWatch said:


> This is huge to me.  _Advanced heart rate monitoring with Peak Training Effect and Recovery Time__._
> 
> I just got the Core last week. Love the watch. I've been looking to get a T6D for training (upgrade from my M5). This might offer just enough of the T6D's feature set to enable one watch vs two.
> 
> $600+ would be a little rich though.


Unfortunately, they can charge that much. I just can't afford it. I hate all of you who get the Ambit.

It doesn't seem like the Core would have any advantage over the Ambit. Just to throw out a random guess, I wonder if they basically used a Core as a base and built GPS and other features around it?


----------



## uabWatch

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

It sure has the appearance of a Core (which I much prefer over the X10).

Agree on the price. The X10 is pretty expensive- so no reason to assume it will be any less.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Not that it tells you more, in truth, than the sites which have already been linked to here, but I've collected the details/observations known to date on my blog @ Suunto Ambit "GPS Core + Training" | at home in&#8230;, w| Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Guess I may also say now that I had an Ambit in my hands before - for just a few seconds, but still... It's not a watch for small wrists, but it is a watch yet again, not some strange-shaped device for the wrist.

The purported battery runtimes alone are impressive. I'm angling to participate in the Upper Austrian "Bergmarathon" (mountain marathon) again, and as slow as I am, it should last that long.

The design is quite like a Core, but that's also a design language the M-series and the Quest have been using. The acceleration sensor in the Ambit, for example, is definitely not something from the Core, but one is used for the "tap for lap"-feature of the Quest.

I, for one, sure want one - at the very least, to put it through its paces...


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

One problem...Its thick as hell. Way too thick to fit under a coat sleeve. That is a problem when most of my outdoor activities require a coat.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

It is thick - wanna bet the strap is either long enough, or it comes with an extension strap, for wearing it outside, over the coat? It would still fit under a shirt sleeve for casual wear, under a jacket sleeve, and otherwise goes on the outside, if it's to be of any use for navigation or training, anyways.
(Guess you can tell I vehemently prefer it over the non-watch-like GPS-receiver-on-your-wrist devices  )


----------



## FireMedic1343

The size looks perfect to me. I actually wouldn't mind it being a bit larger.


----------



## twelveone

More info leaking through: EXCLUSIVE - New Suunto AMBIT GPS Watch and Win Kilian's Shoes « Ultra168

Will definitely be getting one of these, seems to have everything I want. Hoping that's it will let me export track to use in sites/programs other than Movescount though.


----------



## FireMedic1343

The silver Ambit looks fantastic, though I wish it was brushed titanium. I probably can't afford it either way, but it sure is nice having more pics!


----------



## varkey

Great looking watch, enticing even to fans of other brands.

The issue I've found with GPS is not so much the additional bulk (size and/or weight) which there apparently is also with this model, but the battery life. The articles mention 15-20 hours of continual GPS use/recording which sounds great but I could not find details on the battery charging method. I presume this via mains (direct elecriticty, USB, etc.)? How far are we from having solar charged technology (e.g. "Tough Solar" Casio now employs in almost all Protrek models) be able to power watches such as the Ambit?


----------



## twelveone

Yeah it's via USB cable. Same for data transfer apparently, which surprised me - I would have expected they use the movestick mini like the quest watch.


----------



## martowl

twelveone said:


> Yeah it's via USB cable. Same for data transfer apparently, which surprised me - I would have expected they use the movestick mini like the quest watch.


Me too but this is THE watch I have been waiting for bye bye T6c. If it works like the X10 you can charge on the fly with a portable USB charger, which will extend the field usability significantly. I run ultras so this is great and I have never been happy with the Garmins I have tried. Here is another link if you have not had enough and looks like it may be $550 US without the HR strap (this site is AUS so AUS$) http://highlytunedathletes.blogspot.com/


----------



## uabWatch

Love the RT heart rate graph - great for training. I will def hold off on getting a T6D until this thing is out. (although even at $550- it might be out of my league for a while).


----------



## gaijin

martowl said:


> Me too but this is THE watch I have been waiting for bye bye T6c. If it works like the X10 you can charge on the fly with a portable USB charger, which will extend the field usability significantly. I run ultras so this is great and I have never been happy with the Garmins I have tried. Here is another link if you have not had enough and looks like it may be $550 US without the HR strap (this site is AUS so AUS$) Highly Tuned Athletes


Did anyone else notice this spec buried amid all the rest:

Water to 100 m (2281)_*Positive / negative display switch*

That means that in this photo:










It is the SAME WATCH shown on the packaging with its negative display on and out of the box with its positive display on.

Well ... Shut the Front Door! That's a feature I have really been waiting for. Now I am officially excited about the AMBIT!

HTH


----------



## FireMedic1343

I don't really understand the tech, but it seems like it was just a matter of time before the positive/negative was an option, hopefully it becomes mainstream.


----------



## Mystro

A display can't be changed with just a switch. A negative display uses a polarized fiilter lens under the crystal. They probably mean a adjustable back light.



gaijin said:


> Did anyone else notice this spec buried amid all the rest:
> 
> Water to 100 m (2281)_*Positive / negative display switch*
> 
> That means that in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the SAME WATCH shown on the packaging with its negative display on and out of the box with its positive display on.
> 
> Well ... Shut the Front Door! That's a feature I have really been waiting for. Now I am officially excited about the AMBIT!
> 
> HTH


----------



## Adam S

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



Mystro said:


> One problem...Its thick as hell. Way too thick to fit under a coat sleeve. That is a problem when most of my outdoor activities require a coat.
> 
> View attachment 605607


Wow... you could use that for a hockey match!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Now the ability to switch between negative and positive displays is something Suunto should build into future cores...... I like that one!! As for all the other stuff, the core suits my needs. The Ambit seems to be a "lot" of watch and for the right person, perfect. However as an outdoor user, many of the functions really are redundant. I bought the core primarily for the altitude function and was pleasantly surprised by its other functions, all as far as I am concerned, an added bonus. So I won't be lashing out on an Ambit, however a core mark 2, well that could be another story! :-!


----------



## gaijin

Mystro said:


> A display can't be changed with just a switch. A negative display uses a polarized fiilter lens under the crystal. They probably mean a adjustable back light.


This display can!

It is not a segmented display like on a G-Shock where each element is fixed, it is an addressable display where each pixel can be energized individually. Energize all the pixels positively and you have a blank white display, energize all the pixels negatively and you have a blank black display. Whether you have an information field presented as light numbers on a dark background or dark numbers on a light background is dependent on how you format the signal driving the display. It is a simple matter to just reverse it.

It's genius - and a long time coming.

HTH


----------



## Andrew McGregor

gaijin said:


> This display can!
> 
> It is not a segmented display like on a G-Shock where each element is fixed, it is an addressable display where each pixel can be energized individually. Energize all the pixels positively and you have a blank white display, energize all the pixels negatively and you have a blank black display. Whether you have an information field presented as light numbers on a dark background or dark numbers on a light background is dependent on how you format the signal driving the display. It is a simple matter to just reverse it.
> 
> It's genius - and a long time coming.
> 
> HTH


You could do it with a segmented display too... make a second layer of display, with just one segment covering the whole thing. Then you just flip that segment.

All LCDs have two polarisers, and activating a segment makes it rotate polarisation 90°. Positive vs negative is just a matter of the orientation of the two polarisers. Add a second display layer, you get to make a second 90° rotation, which lines the polarisers up again.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Indeed, it can, and it's a nice feature (for the Ambit, anyways).

It should also be getting a backlight that will satisfy people, and some further tweaking should come (and be user-upgradable via Movescount) to upgrade battery life still further even in continuous recording... and 50 hours on 1 sec. interval is already amazing.

For ultras, using the accelerometer, there may be some further tricks up the sleeve (literally, with the Ambit being up there... ;-) )


----------



## ModestGP

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> It is thick - wanna bet the strap is either long enough, or it comes with an extension strap, for wearing it outside, over the coat? It would still fit under a shirt sleeve for casual wear, under a jacket sleeve, and otherwise goes on the outside, if it's to be of any use for navigation or training, anyways.
> (Guess you can tell I vehemently prefer it over the non-watch-like GPS-receiver-on-your-wrist devices  )


Actually, the X10 comes with an extension strap. So I guess this model will include one also.


----------



## guilherme

From Suunto Inside:








Teaser | Suunto

The Ambit looks great!


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

A switchable display is a total game changer. That feature on the Core or next Super Core would be outstanding. If it were not for the thickness of the Ambit, I would be first in line to buy it.


----------



## ejunge

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

I just was thinking... Yesterday the Ambit was announced... And I had to go back into my old shop to buy some thermals and was offered a job.... Coincidence?? Yep I will probably go back to work partite so Icahn continue to finance my habit...


----------



## MagnumIP

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

And it seems like the backlight ain't too bad either


----------



## SSingh1975

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Awesome.

Now to wait for Elementums and Cores to pop up in the FS section for dirt cheap as people flock to buy this :-!.


----------



## patrickkhong

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



MagnumIP said:


> And it seems like the backlight ain't too bad either
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/imag01191.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Any ideas if it will show water depth and if the buttons can pressed underwater like the Suunto Core ?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Don't know about showing water depth (can't really think so), but since it's rated to 100m waterproof (if memory serves correct), it should be okay with button presses under water. Def. not a dive watch, though


----------



## FireMedic1343

I try not to press buttons underwater with any watch... it can lead to issues.


----------



## Vampire

There's some info on the Suunto website now. 

Suunto launches the AMBIT GPS watch | Suunto


----------



## FireMedic1343

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



SSingh1975 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Now to wait for Elementums and Cores to pop up in the FS section for dirt cheap as people flock to buy this :-!.


I'm going to wait for the pricing to make a choice. It's a bad economy and Suunto may decide to go lower in price than expected.

Also, even though I really want a Core, the Ambit has everything I need. It might be worth the extra dough.


----------



## Jeff_C

Wow 50 hours in GPS mode! Sweet!


----------



## Slck

OMFG! I definately have to get it. I heard about this watch last year, and I have been waiting for it ever since.


----------



## ejunge

Jeff, that is one position update per minute...


----------



## Jeff_C

Thats great!


----------



## patrickkhong

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



Mystro said:


> One problem...Its thick as hell. Way too thick to fit under a coat sleeve. That is a problem when most of my outdoor activities require a coat.
> 
> View attachment 605607


mystro, can you put the ambit and the core side by side to compare the thickness?


----------



## FireMedic1343

Vampire said:


> There's some info on the Suunto website now.
> 
> Suunto launches the AMBIT GPS watch | Suunto


Thanks for the link! I updated the OP.


----------



## ejunge

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

I don't think that Mystro has one... I think he saw a side pic online... It looks to be slightly thicker than an x-10


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Boy, I wish I could. If I had one, I bet I would be very popular around here. I just posted the stock pics.|>



patrickkhong said:


> mystro, can you put the ambit and the core side by side to compare the thickness?


----------



## jegra

Presumably it's mains AC like the X10 etc. -- the X10 and other models have a gold-plated terminal that connects to the back of the watch, and the other end is a USB connector that will plug into a mains adapter, rather like an iPhone charger.

I'm presuming, if no-one who's already seen one, that it'll be like that -- correct me if I'm wrong.

There are third-party solar chargers on the market -- Solio, for example. These are useful because they store charge. I suspect adding solar would be a step too far for this watch, and besides, Casio's solar watches have had their fair share of problems, mainly battery-related.



varkey said:


> The articles mention 15-20 hours of continual GPS use/recording which sounds great but I could not find details on the battery charging method. I presume this via mains (direct elecriticty, USB, etc.)? How far are we from having solar charged technology (e.g. "Tough Solar" Casio now employs in almost all Protrek models) be able to power watches such as the Ambit?


----------



## jegra

I am sold. I will be getting the HR version.

For me, this replaces two rather expensive watches, my X10 and my Polar RS800sd. The latter I use for running, and it records heart rate, speed, cadence and has an altimeter. The X10 I use to track my hikes. It's great, but no good for running -- the speed is usually way off, and it takes quite long to get a fix -- OK for hiking but not for running. The foot pod on my Polar is exceptionally accurate if calibrated.

I am intrigued about the new GPS tech. My Polar's foot pod is basically an accelerometer, and I had always wondered why an accelerometer hadn't been coupled to GPS readings to 'smooth them out'. Now, it seems that Suunto have done it. It remains to be seen whether it works in practice, i.e. whether wild arm swings throw it off. That, coupled with a beefed-up antenna and better battery life compared to the X10, does it for me. I am not too bothered about sophisticated training planners and the like.

Oh, and a 3D compass? That's kind of cool...


----------



## Joakim Agren

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

It was not a surprise for me to see Suunto release a new GPS watch, in fact I think it is a bit delayed since it should have been released in October 2011. I have been in communication with Suunto giving suggestions for an improved X10. One of my suggestions was to combine a GPS with an accelerometer, so I am very happy to see that implemented in the Ambit. Another function I wanted was a permanent light function, meaning the light would stay on for as long as I would like. I do not know if this have been implemented in the Ambit but the text Light Lock on the bezel seems to suggest such a function, but I am not sure it means the Ambit have a permanent light function. Since the strap could act as an antenna I also suggested that part of the strap could be used as an antenna for better reception, since a larger antenna always means better reception. The special design of the strap on the Ambit seems to suggest that they actually did just that.

Other suggestions I made was to have the ability to change what part of the display to be used for different functions. Meaning having the ability to change in the main display area and the lower view area, so that for instance I could shift between having the stopwatch in the upper main display area and then the time would move to the lower sub field area, or the other way around having time in the main area and stopwatch in the lower area. Unfortunately I do not think they actually implemented this with the Ambit. The fact that functions such as stopwatches are being put in a small lower part of the display rather then being part of the main display is one of the main reasons why Suuntos are described as great ABC instruments primarily and time keepers second, while Casio ProTreks are being described as great time keepers primarily and ABC's second. If Suunto would implement the ability to shift what part of the display to be used for time keeping and other functions it would help greatly in making Suuntos more competitive against Casio in the time keeping department. What worries me is that I see no mention of any timer nor stopwatch function in Ambit, at least the X10 had a 20 hour stopwatch. I hope that this is not the case and that Ambit do have a stopwatch and perhaps also a timer just like the Core.

I also see no mention of any sunset/sunrise data function nor weather alarm function which was present in the X10. But I hope Ambit have those as well.

Another complaint about the X10 I made when communicating with Suunto was the fact that the watch was put in a PC charging mode and was not usable during charging (with the exception of the alarm function). So I suggested that the next version of the watch would remain functioning during charging. That would enable it to be run of a USB power charger while still wearing it, one could put such a portable power pack in the pocket or strapped to a belt or upper arm and then connect it with the snake to the watch. There is USB chargers available with up to 4000mAh of power. With that amount of power you could keep the watch in GPS mode with 1 sec intervals and it would still last about 72 hours, with the new Ambit that has a lower GPS power consumption then the X10 it would probably run for more then 120 hours. With 1 minute intervals we could get as much as 400+ hours from such a power pack. That would be enough to keep it going for 15 days straight with no interruption, and that would be enough power for even very extreme users.

One great addition in the Ambit is the two way communication trough USB, this could mean that the firmware can be updated without having to send it to Suunto and it means that new and improved functions can be added later. That is great news. But I am a bit disappointed if the ability to sync with Google Earth will be lost, I always liked to upload my tracks to my Google Earth and view them there, I only see Movescount mentioned, and Movescount (even tough I never used it my self) seems to be getting lots of complaints.

I am looking forward to see some more live shoots and read reviews of this new awesome GPS ABC(T)watch.


----------



## clonetrooper

I think it's great news....and about time that suunto comes out with a real new watch. The X-10 wasn't really new but this one is! Nevertheless, I'm going to wait until the first post their reviews here. I don't know how many of my cores I had send to Finland. The cs is great, but still. If that one works as advertised, I'll give suunto another try!


----------



## Mystro

I can't imagine it won't have a count down timer or stop watch. It's a specialty watch and I couldn't  imagine anyone using it as a every day watch but it still should include a weather alarm for field use.


----------



## jegra

Joakim Agren said:


> Other suggestions I made was to have the ability to change what part of the display to be used for different functions.


My Polar RS800 does more or less this. It will be a shame if the Ambit doesn't.


----------



## jegra

Mystro said:


> I can't imagine it won't have a count down timer or stop watch. It's a specialty watch and I couldn't imagine anyone using it as a every day watch but it still should include a weather alarm for field use.


Don't count your chickens: the X10 does not have a countdown timer. It's a pretty glaring omission and something I do miss from time to time.


----------



## stetre76

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



Joakim Agren said:


> Other suggestions I made was to have the ability to change what part of the display to be used for different functions. Meaning having the ability to change in the main display area and the lower view area, so that for instance I could shift between having the stopwatch in the upper main display area and then the time would move to the lower sub field area, or the other way around having time in the main area and stopwatch in the lower area. Unfortunately I do not think they actually implemented this with the Ambit.
> 
> I also see no mention of any sunset/sunrise data function nor weather alarm function which was present in the X10. But I hope Ambit have those as well.


I think Suunto might have added the feature to set up the display to you liking - reading the link previously posted here (to the Suunto Ambit press info) you can find the following:


Jonathan Wyatt said:


> Being able to personalise the displays of the watch, download updates and analyse the data on Movescount.com all help to make the AMBIT an awesome product for mountain athletes.


and concerning sunrise/sunset time - this is more or less standard for GPS watches, I would be very surprised if that's not included with the Ambit.

At the moment I am using a Timex Ironman GPS Global Trainer, which is working really well. The only thing I'm missing with the Global Trainer is a barometric sensor - so here the new Ambit might be a interesting replacement.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

A few thoughts:

- It's pretty obvious that the watch is extended to accommodate an antenna in the 6-o'clock position, the very place that will point skywards while on the move.

- The backlight is pretty effective (I think some people will complain about it breaking their night vision... I've seen that, but not much more), but "Light Lock" is just the usual designation of a button that turns on the backlight when pressed short, or locks the buttons by holding it for 1-2 seconds.

- Since it's to be usable for training (even give training effect and recovery time), it must have at least a stopwatch for recording training sessions.

- I also noticed the statements about setting up displays via Movescount (to show the fields desired, presumably) - that's exactly what one can do with the Suunto Quest. There's also been mention of updates that can be downloaded via Movescount.

- From what I heard/know of, the accelerometer would help smoothing GPS speed/distance even just if it were used to give an indication of whether a change in position according to GPS was real or not. I mean, if you have both accelerometer and GPS indicate movement, there probably was; if the accelerometer didn't sense movement, a GPS change is probably an error.
Of course, there could be more sophisticated things behind it. The press release has Jonathan Wyatt mention that the Ambit would work with PODs, so maybe it would even be possible to have GPS + FootPOD measurements of pace "fused."

- Weather alarm, sunrise/sunset... don't know, but at least for the former, given how much the description of alti/baro sounds like on the Core (with automatic mode switching possible - that's been mentioned), it would be more than likely.

- Solio has already announced that its "Bolt" solar charger will work with the Ambit. Whether charging + GPS use will be possible is a good question. Wouldn't be bad, but might make charging ineffective or hurt the battery lifetime in such a way that it's better to assume people will charge their device only when they don't (need to) use it.

I do wonder how connectivity will be implemented myself. Movescount is getting lots of criticisms, indeed. Some justified, some because there's always someone who wants something more, which has not (yet) been implemented. Must be difficult. Still, needing a notebook + internet connectivity to upload waypoints to a GPS, download tracks from it to empty memory... I hope there'll be a "simple track downloader" software again. Everything's moving into the Cloud, though, so...

One way or another, I'll be getting one and using/reviewing it intensely. Won't be the first review, but will be when there's been enough time for it.

Gerald, at home in&#8230;, w| Gerald Zhang-Schmidt | how to truly live in this world


----------



## ejunge

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I do wonder how connectivity will be implemented myself. Movescount is getting lots of criticisms, indeed. Some justified, some because there's always someone who wants something more, which has not (yet) been implemented. Must be difficult. Still, needing a notebook + internet connectivity to upload waypoints to a GPS, download tracks from it to empty memory... I hope there'll be a "simple track downloader" software again. Everything's moving into the Cloud, though, so...
> 
> One way or another, I'll be getting one and using/reviewing it intensely. Won't be the first review, but will be when there's been enough time for it.
> 
> Gerald, at home in&#8230;, w| Gerald Zhang-Schmidt | how to truly live in this world


it makes sense to do this.. It is easier to upload data from a watch directly to a server for analysis rather than using a piece of Software. There is no need to update across various platforms, and tweak setting, etc.. Its a smart move for Suunto to put their software efforts here. Mac is becoming a real live player in personal computers, and this fixes this long running frustration with being a Windows only platform..


----------



## DaveS66

The Ambit looks great. Can't wait to get hold of one to see how it compares in size to my Vector. Hope it doesn't have teething problems like I believe the Core had.


----------



## Kipster

I called Suunto on Jan 15th just before purchasing a T6D and asked them if they had any new products coming out in the very near future that might trump the T6D. The customer service rep gave me quick and stern NO. I asked the question again in a different way, were there ANY new products coming.....got the same response. Don't mind saying that rubs me wrong.....I returned the watch on the news the Ambit would be released in March. Have given some thought to the Garmin 910 XT but it has shortcomings compared to what it appears the Ambit has. 

Whatever I buy I am expecting to be able to plot my run/biking courses after the fact on google maps, something that is important to me. I hope there is functionality to do so with the Ambit. If not the 910xt may win over.


----------



## gaijin

Kipster said:


> I called Suunto on Jan 15th just before purchasing a T6D and asked them if they had any new products coming out in the very near future that might trump the T6D. The customer service rep gave me quick and stern NO. I asked the question again in a different way, were there ANY new products coming.....got the same response. Don't mind saying that rubs me wrong.....I returned the watch on the news the Ambit would be released in March. Have given some thought to the Garmin 910 XT but it has shortcomings compared to what it appears the Ambit has.
> 
> Whatever I buy I am expecting to be able to plot my run/biking courses after the fact on google maps, something that is important to me. I hope there is functionality to do so with the Ambit. If not the 910xt may win over.


Sorry Suunto couldn't give you better info when you called, but I do understand why they were unable to do so pending the "official" press releases on the AMBIT.

Depending on your requirements, the 910XT still may be the way to go. I have the 310XT and as far as uploading and using data, it is the slickest thing since sliced bread. It is all wireless (where the AMBIT must be physically connected) with the ANT+ connector on my PC. All I have to do when I finish a session with the 310XT is get within a few metres of my desktop and the latest data are automatically and wirelessly downloaded to my PC. A window pops up on the PC letting me know new data is available and I am one click away from the graphic representation of my latest session. I don't think the AMBIT with Movescount is going to come anywhere close to that level of user friendliness.

Of course, the AMBIT has many functions the 310XT lacks - 3D Compass, Barometric altimeter, etc., etc. But even after I purchase an AMBIT (yes, I've already pre-sold myself ;-)) the watch I grab for a workout is going to be the 310XT (unless, of course, I get a 910XT ...).

HTH


----------



## Joakim Agren

Mystro said:


> I can't imagine it won't have a count down timer or stop watch. It's a specialty watch and I couldn't imagine anyone using it as a every day watch but it still should include a weather alarm for field use.


Why can you not imagine anyone using an Ambit as an everyday watch?

I certainly have used my X10 as a daily beater. Its the Suunto watch I have worn most!

I think the Ambit seems to look very elegant just like a Core. I can definetly see the Ambit work just fine in a casual environment. Perhaps not with a suite and tie but definetly with Jeans and T-shirt or sweatshirts.


----------



## FireMedic1343

Joakim Agren said:


> Why can you not imagine anyone using an Ambit as an everyday watch?
> 
> I certainly have used my X10 as a daily beater. Its the Suunto watch I have worn most!
> 
> I think the Ambit seems to look very elegant just like a Core. I can definetly see the Ambit work just fine in a casual environment. Perhaps not with a suite and tie but definetly with Jeans and T-shirt or sweatshirts.


I could see myself wearing the Ambit with just about anything. With a long sleeve shirt lower profile is usually easier for me to work with, but I would have no problem wearing the Ambit anywhere.


----------



## Mystro

The Ambit will be too big/thick for every day. Its gonna be like weaing a can of Skoal snuff strapped to you wrist. Even the strap has a growth coming out of it.
View attachment 605607


----------



## Kipster

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



Mystro said:


> One problem...Its thick as hell. Way too thick to fit under a coat sleeve. That is a problem when most of my outdoor activities require a coat.
> 
> View attachment 605607


Mystro did you take that photo? Wondering if that person has small hands of if that thing really is that big.


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

I didn't take the pic. It really looks that big to me. Look at the protrusion coming out of the lower rubber strap. Looks to be a nice specialty tool but as a watch it's Falvor Flav big. I personally wouldn't want a watch any bigger than the Core. It will be fun to see the first Ambit in person. I hope Suunto becomes the GPS watch leader. We will have to see..



Kipster said:


> Mystro did you take that photo? Wondering if that person has small hands of if that thing really is that big.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Mystro said:


> The Ambit will be too big/thick for every day. Its gonna be like weaing a can of Skoal snuff strapped to you wrist. Even the strap has a growth coming out of it.
> View attachment 605607


Well I like BIG watches! So the fact that it is thick is something I like about it. I am a G-Shock collector and have several G's in the 18-22mm range so thick is not an issue for me. I am also a big guy coming in at 6'4" and 300 IBS so big watches tend not to look to big on me. The Ambit looks to be a 18mm watch or so which is about 3mm more then a Core and 1mm more then a X10. This means it will fit under most jackets sleeves and sweatshirt arms. I never had any issue with my fat G's fitting under a long sleeved college sweatshirt nor my outdoor jackets. The protrusion on the strap seem to be about 10mm at most and it folds down following the shape of the wrist so should not look to bad. As for the width of the watch, the Core is 50mm and the X10 52mm and I have no problem wearing those, the Ambit seems to be very similar to the X10 so it is probably in the 52-53mm range, which I consider still wearable.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I wore an X9i as my everyday watch for quite a while, and while it's not recommendable with a dress shirt (because the cuffs are not wide enough to let it slip through for reading it), I even did that. So, I second the "I can imagine wearing the Ambit with any outfit," and I'm pretty sure that will be exactly what I will be doing, as a watch like that is just too useful not to be wearing it.
An Omega wouldn't be much smaller, but I'd rather have the high-tech possibilities...

The thing that "comes out of the strap" is actually an extension of the watch casing (for the antenna, I'd assume). I'm not the smallest, but skinny rather than heavyset (runner, not fast but for long... or so I hope), I've had the Ambit against my wrist once before, for a sec, and it looked and felt good to me. Will be something to try out for those who have small wrists or are concerned about it, but I think it will work out for most - and even more so given that, in actual use, it should go above clothes, anyways.
Seemed to me it is a little thicker, but not wider (except for the antenna bit), than a Core, but I could be mistaken on all those counts


----------



## joelc

Did someone know if it will be possible to follow a predefined route with some indications displayed directly on this Suunto Ambit? As a trail runner, this is a must-have feature for me. Some GPS garmin watches are proposing this feature, and so far, I'm finding Sunnto Ambit very promising, and the most interesting watch so far for my needs,... except if it is proposing no help for following a route. I did not find information on this subject in the announcements available for the time being.


----------



## ancient_mariner

I agree with Mystro, this might be too big watch or should I say too tall watch for everyday use. It might be OK with short sleeves but especially in winter the height of the watch is a problem when there is multiple layers of clothing. I look forward to see this watch in person.


----------



## Kipster

Joakim Agren said:


> Well I like BIG watches! So the fact that it is thick is something I like about it. I am a G-Shock collector and have several G's in the 18-22mm range so thick is not an issue for me. I am also a big guy coming in at 6'4" and 300 IBS so big watches tend not to look to big on me. The Ambit looks to be a 18mm watch or so which is about 3mm more then a Core and 1mm more then a X10. This means it will fit under most jackets sleeves and sweatshirt arms. I never had any issue with my fat G's fitting under a long sleeved college sweatshirt nor my outdoor jackets. The protrusion on the strap seem to be about 10mm at most and it folds down following the shape of the wrist so should not look to bad. As for the width of the watch, the Core is 50mm and the X10 52mm and I have no problem wearing those, the Ambit seems to be very similar to the X10 so it is probably in the 52-53mm range, which I consider still wearable.


I'm a large guy but have wrists like a 12 y/o girl...so there is the potential it could look like a satelite dish on my arm. 

I really liked the idea of the T6d having the separate GPS pod, but was disappointed in it's limited capability and accuracy. I kinda hoped they would stay the pod course, only give us something with more functionality, battery life, accuracy, and in a smaller package than the present gps pod.


----------



## patrickkhong

From historical trend, do Suunto lower their price once a new model comes on?

I.e will the Ambit launch make Core or X10 cheaper in March/April?


----------



## Mystro

I don't see the Core changing price because the Ambit isn't replacing or competing with it. The X10 should see a discount because it will be replaced, most likely with the Ambit.



patrickkhong said:


> From historical trend, do Suunto lower their price once a new model comes on?
> 
> I.e will the Ambit launch make Core or X10 cheaper in March/April?


----------



## FireMedic1343

patrickkhong said:


> From historical trend, do Suunto lower their price once a new model comes on?
> 
> I.e will the Ambit launch make Core or X10 cheaper in March/April?


It might take a percentage of future Core sales, especially among some enthusiasts. However, I doubt there will be a price drop in the Core as a result.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

joelc said:


> Did someone know if it will be possible to follow a predefined route with some indications displayed directly on this Suunto Ambit? ... I did not find information on this subject in the announcements available for the time being.


The information out there does tell that it will be possible to upload waypoints and thus get help navigating along a route, but it sounds like it will not show a kind of track to go along (of course, how much you'd need that, how well it would display, and how many waypoints make quite enough of a track, anyways, is a matter of debate). I'd had a X9 before, and found the navigation along waypoints (and the data it could display for finding the way there) quite sufficient for outdoors sports - would expect something similar with the Ambit.


----------



## lankox

I'm really digging this watch as well but I am concerned about the size. This picture makes it look huge.


----------



## joelc

lankox said:


> I'm really digging this watch as well but I am concerned about the size. This picture makes it look huge.
> 
> View attachment 614305


Look at pictures of runners with garmin direct competitor products (Forerunner 205/305/405/610/910), and you will not find this Ambit huge


----------



## joelc

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> The information out there does tell that it will be possible to upload waypoints and thus get help navigating along a route, but it sounds like it will not show a kind of track to go along (of course, how much you'd need that, how well it would display, and how many waypoints make quite enough of a track, anyways, is a matter of debate). I'd had a X9 before, and found the navigation along waypoints (and the data it could display for finding the way there) quite sufficient for outdoors sports - would expect something similar with the Ambit.


Thanks for you reply. Your positive past experience with X9 is reassuring me. I'm going to wait for Ambit to be on sale, hopefully in March!


----------



## gaijin

lankox said:


> I'm really digging this watch as well but I am concerned about the size. This picture makes it look huge.
> 
> View attachment 614305


That picture also makes his arm look as big as his leg ... ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren

lankox said:


> I'm really digging this watch as well but I am concerned about the size. This picture makes it look huge.
> 
> View attachment 614305


Looks fine to me!

I like em BIG!:-d

I just found out that this watch has a faster CPU compared to the X10, that enables it to (after an initial fix) calculate where the satellites are going to be up to 3 days ahead for your location, so that a new fix can be obtained after only 16 seconds. If you sync it to Movescount, the watch will be updated with data for the coming 7 days ahead. That is great news indeed. The way the X10 behaved after a first fix was to not perform any calculation, it just always assumed that the satellites where in the same location as when performing the first fix. This mean that it still took some time to find the satellites new position that was slightly of compared to the first fix position. Often it took at least 1 minute and often about 2 minutes to get a new fix, with the smart Ambit it will take about 16 seconds according to Suunto. That is indeed a great improvement.


----------



## Vampire

A UK supplier (Google 'Outdoor GB') has the Ambit up on its site for £349.99 (non-HRM) or £399.99 (HRM). With delivery in 27-30 working days.


----------



## gaijin

Vampire said:


> A UK supplier (Google 'Outdoor GB') has the Ambit up on its site for £349.99 (non-HRM) or £399.99 (HRM). With delivery in 27-30 working days.


Yes, but ... Read further down on the page and you will find:

*The Suunto Ambit GPS Outdoors Black Watch is expected to be available in early March. To reserve your Suunto Ambit GPS with a £5 deposit, click on "Click to select different product" above right.*

So they do not have any in stock, and don't expect any until they are also available elsewhere. All they are offering is the opportunity to pay either full price or a *£5 deposit*.

HTH


----------



## paduncan

The AMBIT looks pretty badass!


----------



## paduncan

I have the Garmin FR 610 - so far so good - and I think it looks less "techy" than the 910. The only thing I don't like is no compass (other than the GPS while moving) and the less than stellar water resistance.


----------



## FireMedic1343

paduncan said:


> I have the Garmin FR 610 - so far so good - and I think it looks less "techy" than the 910. The only thing I don't like is no compass (other than the GPS while moving) and the less than stellar water resistance.


I like that Garmin a lot, the only thing I really don't like is the looks.


----------



## lankox

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Here are some more pics:


----------



## uabWatch

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Wow- That really looks good. I like the color combo. Would love to see it with the negative display switch flipped (did we confirm this switch as a technical capability).

The wrist shot makes the GPS antenna (assume that's what it is) look like part of the band. Wonder how that will work for those like me with girl wrists. Seems fixed- and as such - it seems like it could protrude from the wrist. In the second pic, it looks like the strap is separate from the GPS section? Hard to tell.

I wonder if you can mix/match any of the data options the screen he three screen sections. ie. display HR/Altitude/Pace or Baro/Time/Altitude.


----------



## ModestGP

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



lankox said:


> Here are some more pics:
> 
> View attachment 617654
> View attachment 617655


NICE!!!!
I want one so badly!!!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

And, my post just got updated with an image comparing Ambit and Core. The watch cases are the same diameter (by and large), the Ambit is thicker (maybe I'll get a pic from the side later...)










My excuses if I just "broke" the dimensions of these threads; a bit busy...


----------



## ModestGP

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*


----------



## twelveone

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Video of the ISPO launch:

ISPO 2012 - SUUNTO AMBIT Watch: Ueli Steck and Jonathan Wyatt - YouTube


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Judging by the latest pictures, it looks like there are no seconds displayed in the main timekeeping mode ... say it ain't so!

That was what killed the Elementum for me. :-(


----------



## klh

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

Also, no mention of a countdown timer. That's what may keep me away.


----------



## stetre76

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



gaijin said:


> Judging by the latest pictures, it looks like there are no seconds displayed in the main timekeeping mode ... say it ain't so!


take a look at the video posted above your post and take a close look at Second 43 >>> you see the "everyday" function display.
Looks like, instead of the Weekday display you can also switch to the Seconds display >>> problem solved 

most important info for me - the Ambit can also be used as a normal ABC watch, without the GPS functions (due to the barometer you'll have altimeter readings,...)
>>> makes it almost certain buy for me!


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



stetre76 said:


> take a look at the video posted above your post and take a close look at Second 43 >>> you see the "everyday" function display.
> Looks like, instead of the Weekday display you can also switch to the Seconds display >>> problem solved
> 
> most important info for me - the Ambit can also be used as a normal ABC watch, without the GPS functions (due to the barometer you'll have altimeter readings,...)
> >>> makes it almost certain buy for me!


Got it! Excellent! Now the waiting just became harder. ;-)


----------



## uabWatch

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

To me, it appears that the Ambit it slightly larger (maybe just barely) but the Core's net display is larger. Got to say, the Core just looks way cool in that pic. I hope they offer an all black Ambit that is more rugged looking (like the Core All Black).


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



uabWatch said:


> To me, it appears that the Ambit it slightly larger (maybe just barely) but the Core's net display is larger. Got to say, the Core just looks way cool in that pic. I hope they offer an all black Ambit that is more rugged looking (like the Core All Black).


In this picture the AMBIT display is larger - go ahead and measure it!










And I don't think you could get a more rugged looking all black AMBIT than this:










;-)

HTH


----------



## ross88guy

I have been in contact with Suunto to try and get hold of a review copy and they have told me that they will have one sent to me by the end of Feb - It is going to be a long wait considering I can see all of you guys posting your pictures and findings on this thread!

Just to confirm the price is £399.99 with a HR monitor or £349.99 without.

Blog - Suunto Ambit


----------



## ejunge

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*



stetre76 said:


> most important info for me - the Ambit can also be used as a normal ABC watch, without the GPS functions (due to the barometer you'll have altimeter readings,...)
> >>> makes it almost certain buy for me!


You could with the X9 and X10- they has a full barometer and altimeter functions as well.


----------



## stetre76

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

ejunge - I know, I owned a X10 for a while.
But due to the missing HRM I sold it again. Now I am using a Time Ironman Gkobal Trainer (which is really nice and doing a great job), which is missing the barometer.

So for me, the Amibt is a step forward again...


----------



## JPfeuffer

So battery last 50 hours with GPS and all the bells and whistles running. I wonder if you wanted to wear it for basic watch functions how long the battery would last.


----------



## gaijin

JPfeuffer said:


> So battery last 50 hours with GPS and all the bells and whistles running. I wonder if you wanted to wear it for basic watch functions how long the battery would last.


My guess would be 30 days or more based on my experience with the X10, but I have no way of knowing for sure. ;-)


----------



## gaijin

JPfeuffer said:


> So battery last 50 hours with GPS and all the bells and whistles running. I wonder if you wanted to wear it for basic watch functions how long the battery would last.


Just found this:

"What is going to grab everyones attention is the ability for the watch to go for 30 days on a single charge during non GPS use and 50 hours with 60 second GPS capture and 15 hours for continuous GPS use. This will put it firmly in the realm for the 100 miler and beyond ultra runner."

Source: EXCLUSIVE - New Suunto AMBIT GPS Watch and Win Kilian's Shoes « Ultra168

HTH


----------



## stetre76

JPfeuffer said:


> I wonder if you wanted to wear it for basic watch functions how long the battery would last.


in the Video they claim that the battery will last for 31 days without GPS being used


----------



## JPfeuffer

I do shallow diving, 20 to 40 feet. I would really like to take this watch on some dives this summer if I decide to get this. Is that crazy for this watch?


----------



## gaijin

JPfeuffer said:


> I do shallow diving, 20 to 40 feet. I would really like to take this watch on some dives this summer if I decide to get this. Is that crazy for this watch?


Not at all.

Suunto are very conservative with their water resistance depth ratings. The Suunto CORE, for example, is rated to 30M which for other watches would be considered unsuitable for diving, but the CORE also has a built-in depth meter which reads to 10M and it has buttons which can be operated underwater.

The AMBIT is rated to 100M, so you should be fine taking it on shallow dives. ;-)

HTH


----------



## twelveone

There's some good close up shots of the ambit in this vid from ISPO (from around 3:15 in): CBC TV


----------



## ModestGP

Nice!!!


----------



## stetre76

official prices are pretty high....
429,- EUR without HRM, 
490,- EUR with HRM

hmmm, wondering what we really have to pay, once it hits the market...


----------



## novedl

I like it....a lot! The owners of this sweet piece of kit are to be envied.


----------



## gaijin

stetre76 said:


> official prices are pretty high....
> 429,- EUR without HRM,
> 490,- EUR with HRM
> 
> hmmm, wondering what we really have to pay, once it hits the market...


I don't think the prices are high at all. ;-)

I can pre-order the AMBIT here in the US for USD550 for the model with the heart rate monitor; USD500 for the model without the HRM.

The cheapest price I could find for Suunto's now "old" GPS watch, the X10, is USD580. To see Suunto release their new model, with many more features than the old model at a lower price is really very refreshing.

HTH


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> I don't think the prices are high at all. ;-)
> 
> I can pre-order the AMBIT here in the US for USD550 for the model with the heart rate monitor; USD500 for the model without the HRM.
> 
> The cheapest price I could find for Suunto's now "old" GPS watch, the X10, is USD580. To see Suunto release their new model, with many more features than the old model at a lower price is really very refreshing.
> 
> HTH


$550 that is about € 414.70 so that is siginificantly cheaper then the €490 being asked for it here in the EU. I hope this one will be available for less then $500 when buying on line some time after release. I bought my X10 for around $500 in December 2008.

I am really looking forward to this one, my X10 was one of my most fun watch purchases and I guess the Ambit could be even better.

The X10 was only released in 2 black versions, I wonder if the Ambit just like the Core will come out in more different versions?:think:


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> The X10 was only released in 2 black versions, I wonder if the Ambit just like the Core will come out in more different versions?:think:


At release, as you know the AMBIT will only be available in two models - a silver bezel model and a black bezel model.

These two AMBIT models are exactly the same except for the color of the bezel surround and the buckle - silver surround has the silver buckle and the black surround has a black buckle.

It would be very easy for Suunto to make these bezels in just about any color imagineable. By the same token, it would also be easy for the owner to repaint their bezel in any color they desire.

My guess is, and it's only a guess, that Suunto will aim to keep the SKU's down with this model, and thereby the cost, by offering only these two models. After all, with each model, one gets two watches in one - both positive and negative displays at will! That should solve the dilemma many of us have about which display to purchasse - positive for visibility or negative for the "cool factor." With both in the same watch, there is no more dilemma - positive when one needs it and negative when understated elegance is more the goal. ;-)

HTH


----------



## ronalddheld

Without GPS updates to the time, should we expect normal accuracies(+/- 15 sec/month)?


----------



## Andrew McGregor

I'd expect better than that; the GPS chipset used contains a thermocompensated RTC, and unless Suunto are completely mad they're likely to use it instead of the one in the main microcontroller. So, while it remains to be seen what they actually did, more like 4 seconds per month is quite likely.


----------



## ronalddheld

Is thermocompensation unique to this GPS chipset or does other Suunto GPS watches have this capacity for +/- 48 s/y?


----------



## Andrew McGregor

It's a common feature in GPS chipsets; what is not that common is that the compensated RTC is readable in a deep enough power-save mode. Since I don't know what GPS the older Suunto GPS watches use I can't check (although, this one is SIRF, so probably the older ones are too... in which case, no, it isn't readable in deep sleep). It's also not exactly 48 s/y, the accuracy specification is quite complicated... on the order of a minute a year or better, given reasonable assumptions, though.


----------



## stetre76

gaijin said:


> I don't think the prices are high at all. ;-)
> 
> I can pre-order the AMBIT here in the US for USD550 for the model with the heart rate monitor; USD500 for the model without the HRM.
> 
> The cheapest price I could find for Suunto's now "old" GPS watch, the X10, is USD580. To see Suunto release their new model, with many more features than the old model at a lower price is really very refreshing.
> 
> HTH


cheapest offer for a X10 (non Military Version) here in Austria/Germany is 372,- EUR (via amazon) >>> $ 494,- 
official price for the Ambit, as mentioned above is 429,- EUR >>> $570.50 (non HRM)

I am quite sure though that within the first 2-3 weeks the prices on the net will drop and you'll be able to get the Ambit for approx. 350,- EUR for the non-HRM Version, and some 400,- EUR for the HRM version (wild guess).

but funny to see that a European Product is cheaper to buy in the US than over here in the EU...


----------



## Alavana

Does anyone know if this watch will have TE and EPOC recording values and be compatible with Firstbeat Athlete? Perhaps FBA will now have to update its software to include GPS mapping because of the likes of the Garmin 610 and now the AMBIT.


----------



## ejunge

Okay I can tell a few things, but this is getting pretty esoteric...

SIRF is indeed the new GPS formatt that the Ambit is using, the older style was just the plain old GPS format. But looking at my old watch, an X10 and X9mi (when I tore it down) it only had one microprocessor, which probably explains the horrible Lock times and miserable battery life.. 

TE and EPOC will most likely NOT be on the Ambit- Suunto reserves that feature for its high end training watches... Keep in mind that Suunto makes two (well three) basic series of watches. The Outdoor line, which includes the Core, Ambit, X10, and the sailing watches etc ; the Training line, which includes the X6, the M series,of which the X6 includes the EPOC, and the Diving line which have a radically different build. Suunto tends to pigeon hole watches into one of these categories, whereas the Garmin, is a GPS watch for runners.. The Ambit is a step towards that market with the ability to communicate with the existing PODs that suunto has.


----------



## or_watching

"Peak Training Effect" is a listed feature for the Ambit. Just renamed from TE to better reflect what it really means. 

I haven't seen EPOC on the watch mentioned. 

Movescount always computes that and EPOC, even when the watch can't display it, like on the original T6. 
I'd expect the same for Movescount and the Ambit.


----------



## Alavana

Speaking of movescount.... I didn`t realise this was about to hit the Android market - Realtime Events | NewWell

If my t6d had gps and was compatible with Firstbeat Athlete, I`d be a very happy guy as this software is my personal favourite.


----------



## Kipster

In the video at [



 the gentlemen specifically says (at 7:23 into the video) that you'd be able to "log and look at your route" That sounds to me like a person would be able to download his route, as recorded by the GPS, to a map and see a graphical representation just as you can with the Garmin products. Is anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## or_watching

Kipster said:


> In the video at [
> 
> 
> 
> the gentlemen specifically says (at 7:23 into the video) that you'd be able to "log and look at your route" That sounds to me like a person would be able to download his route, as recorded by the GPS, to a map and see a graphical representation just as you can with the Garmin products. Is anyone able to confirm this?


Movescount currently has the ability to show tracks (on a Google map within Movescount) from the x10. I expect that will be continue for Ambit. 
Suunto also seems to saying that Movescount will be able to create waypoints and transfer them to the Ambit. On the X10 creating waypoints required standalone software on the PC (suunto trek manager), or on the watch itself.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Kipster said:


> In the video at [
> 
> 
> 
> the gentlemen specifically says (at 7:23 into the video) that you'd be able to "log and look at your route" That sounds to me like a person would be able to download his route, as recorded by the GPS, to a map and see a graphical representation just as you can with the Garmin products. Is anyone able to confirm this?


Movescount have been integrated with Google Maps, so you will be able to look at your routes in Google Maps. I do not know if the Ambit is compatible with Google Earth tough like the X10 was.

I just found this german video:

Suunto Ambit auf der ISPO 2012 - YouTube

There they mention the Google Maps and also there is some good shoots of the watch and also for the first time we can see the light function in action. It seems the light will be white in color and quite strong. The display changing from positive to negative is also demonstrated. I still do not know if it is LED or EL light tough...


----------



## or_watching

Ich sollte lernen Deutsch


----------



## stetre76

or_watching said:


> Ich sollte lernen Deutsch


well, Austrian German....the guy from Suunto is Austrian 

nice to see that also the "black" Ambit has the display switching function (negative/positive display)


----------



## Geof3

I'm so in for the black one when they come out! The display in the video seemed almost to float in the screen. Must part of the 3D effect for the compass. Way cool. Also the display flip for the black is a sweet feature as well. On of my favorite things is he primary display is HUGE, these tired eyes of mine will like that!


----------



## or_watching

Here's a web site with some more marketing details.
[Newatch Com] Suunto Ambit Info

Including a diagram of the FusedGPS speed concept.
And an example track vs Garmin 910xt


----------



## gaijin

or_watching said:


> Here's a web site with some more marketing details.
> [Newatch Com] Suunto Ambit Info
> 
> Including a diagram of the FusedGPS speed concept.
> And an example track vs Garmin 910xt


Sorry, I don't do Facebook. :-(


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> Sorry, I don't do Facebook. :-(


Facebook?

That is not a FB link, its a Scribd link...:think:

Interesting pictures nonetheless...

Less then a month till it is out, will be very exciting to see some live shoots and reviews soon. :-!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Geof3 said:


> I'm so in for the black one when they come out! The display in the video seemed almost to float in the screen. Must part of the 3D effect for the compass. Way cool. Also the display flip for the black is a sweet feature as well. On of my favorite things is he primary display is HUGE, these tired eyes of mine will like that!


It is a 3D tilt compensated compass which means that the bearing will not move due to a tilted watch. But that do not mean that the display layout of the compass will be in 3D. The 3D in this case refers to the compass ability to point north regardless of level.


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> Facebook?
> 
> That is not a FB link, its a Scribd link...:think:
> 
> Interesting pictures nonetheless...
> 
> Less then a month till it is out, will be very exciting to see some live shoots and reviews soon. :-!


Then why do I get this when I try to download:

You Must be Logged in to Download a Document
Use your Facebook login and see what your friends are reading and sharing.
Other login optionsLogin with Facebook










Signup
I don't have a Facebook account

Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> Then why do I get this when I try to download:
> 
> You Must be Logged in to Download a Document
> Use your Facebook login and see what your friends are reading and sharing.
> *Other login options*
> 
> Login with Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Signup*
> 
> I don't have a Facebook account
> 
> Hmmmmmmm........


I saw that now, so for all of you who do not have a FB account and want to download the document I uploaded it to my Skydrive and you can download it from here:

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...750B04B133AA6E!125&parid=77750B04B133AA6E!114

Hope you can download it from there!:-!


----------



## or_watching

Joakim Agren said:


> I saw that now, so for all of you who do not have a FB account and want to download the document I uploaded it to my Skydrive and you can download it from here:
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...750B04B133AA6E!125&parid=77750B04B133AA6E!114
> 
> Hope you can download it from there!:-!


That sure is strange. I have no Facebook account. I just clicked on the link in the Google search results, et voila, webpage. I'm using an iOS safari browser in private mode and cookies off - maybe browser/settings make a difference.

Thank you for reposting.


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> Hope you can download it from there!:-!


Shwing!!! Excellent.

Thank you, Joakim!


----------



## Catmechanic

This has absolutely everything I have been looking for in an ABC. Loaded with features, neg display, looks to be a metal case(?), black finish... But because of the protrusion at 6-o'clock (presumably for the antenna and maybe the charging port) it completely negates any strap options one might have otherwise had. Any thoughts yet on this?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

It's for the antenna, charging will be on the left-hand side (and similar to the way it was done with the X9/X10 or the t6's data snake), from what I've seen.
True, though, it would take a specially-made strap if you wanted a different one. If that's the only problem with it, though...


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I think I'm gonna get this one. Looks great.


----------



## redfrogs

Looking at the video, has a whole pile of depth related screens (max depth etc). Cool, i want


----------



## Alavana

Am I missing something here...? In the video, it promotes Advanced Training Functions, and then goes on to highlight the fact it has Real-Time Heart Rate.

Doesn`t just about every heart rate monitor watch out there have this function? What is so advanced about that?


----------



## Kipster

I can't seem to connect to either, may be my company firewall, I'll have to try later at home.



Joakim Agren said:


> I saw that now, so for all of you who do not have a FB account and want to download the document I uploaded it to my Skydrive and you can download it from here:
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=77750b04b133aa6e&resid=77750B04B133AA6E!125&parid=77750B04B133AA6E!114
> 
> Hope you can download it from there!:-!


----------



## postman

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if the AMBIT is able to synchronise time with the satellites?


----------



## gaijin

postman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if the AMBIT is able to synchronise time with the satellites?


Yes, every time GPS is active, the watch synchronises with the satellites.

HTH


----------



## MiquePe

The Ambit can now be found on the Suunto homepage. I need this one! Suunto Ambit Black (HR) | Suunto


----------



## Enzomx

More about FusedSpeed: Suunto FusedSpeed


----------



## bjw29

most of the features- Amazing GPS (Not a Watch, but GPS)
Suunto Ambit - YouTube


----------



## gaijin

The newly published specs for the AMBIT:

*Technical specifications*
*Altimeter*

Altitude range -500m - 9000m/-1600ft - 29500ft
✓
Automatic Alti/Baro switch
✓
Real-time vertical cumulative value
✓
Recording intervals
1 s, 10 s
Resolution
1 m
Total Ascent Descent
✓
Vertical speed
✓

*Chronograph*

Laps (manual and automatic)
✓

*Compass*

3D digital compass
✓
Cardinal directions
✓
Declination setting
✓
Guided calibration
✓
Heading in degrees
✓
North-South indicator
North indicator

*Computer connectivity (PC & MAC)*

Viewing and visualizing tracks and altitude profiles
in Movescount.com
Training data transfer and analysis
through Movescount.com (with USB cable)

*GPS*

Distance
✓
Speed
✓
Waypoints
100
Tracks
✓

*Heart Rate*

ANT - digital coded heart rate signal
✓
Average HR in real time
✓
Calories
In real time
HR in real time
✓
HR limits and HR zones
✓
Recording intervals
Beat by beat

*Heart Rate Belts*

Suunto Comfort Belt (ANT Coded)
Included in HR variants
Suunto Dual Comfort Belt (Analog Coded & ANT Coded)
Compatible

*Other*

Backlight option for night use
✓
Backlight type
Led
Dot-matrix display
✓
Menu-based user interface
✓
Mineral crystal glass
✓
Operating temperature
-20°C - +60°C / -5°F - +140°F
Selectable metric/imperial units
✓
Storage temperature
-30°C - + 60°C / -22°F - +140°F
User replaceable straps
✓
Water resistance
100 m / 328 ft
Weight
78 g / 2.75 oz

*Power*

Battery power indicator
✓
Low battery warning
✓
Rechargeable battery
✓

*Special*

Button lock
✓
Compatible with PODs
✓
Customizable display
✓
Languages
Menu in English (DE, ES, FR available through Movescount.com)

*Training and Exercise Guidance*

Recovery time suggestion after exercise
✓
Peak Training Effect
in real time and in Movescount.com

*Watch*

12/24h
✓
Alarm Snooze
✓
Calendar clock
✓
Daily alarms
1
Dual time
✓

*Weather*

Barometer range
950-1060 hPa / 28.34-31.30 inHg
Barometer resolution
1 hPa / 0,03 inHg
Sea level pressure
✓
Temperature
✓
Temperature resolution
1°C / 1°F
Trend graph

Still nothing about a Depth Meter - so I sent them a question.

HTH✓


----------



## tilnaneer

Any word on what country the Ambit will be manufactured in?


----------



## Enzomx

gaijin said:


> Still nothing about a Depth Meter - so I sent them a question.


Water resistance - 100m (ISO 2281)
ISO 2281 for 100m say: Suitable for recreational surfing, swimming, snorkelling, sailing and water sports. NOT suitable for diving.
So there might be no depth meter.

It was told in reviews that AMBIT will be made in Finland.


----------



## David Miguel

The air pressure is Absolute or relative? I have the yellow Core and altimeter and barometer works with relative air pressure I have to define the sea level pressure.


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> The newly published specs for the AMBIT:
> 
> *Technical specifications*
> *Altimeter*
> 
> Altitude range -500m - 9000m/-1600ft - 29500ft✓Automatic Alti/Baro switch✓Real-time vertical cumulative value✓Recording intervals1 s, 10 sResolution1 mTotal Ascent Descent✓Vertical speed✓
> *Chronograph*
> 
> Laps (manual and automatic)✓
> *Compass*
> 
> 3D digital compass✓Cardinal directions✓Declination setting✓Guided calibration✓Heading in degrees✓North-South indicatorNorth indicator
> *Computer connectivity (PC & MAC)*
> 
> Viewing and visualizing tracks and altitude profilesin Movescount.comTraining data transfer and analysisthrough Movescount.com (with USB cable)
> *GPS*
> 
> Distance✓Speed✓Waypoints100Tracks✓
> *Heart Rate*
> 
> ANT - digital coded heart rate signal✓Average HR in real time✓CaloriesIn real timeHR in real time✓HR limits and HR zones✓Recording intervalsBeat by beat
> *Heart Rate Belts*
> 
> Suunto Comfort Belt (ANT Coded)Included in HR variantsSuunto Dual Comfort Belt (Analog Coded & ANT Coded)Compatible
> *Other*
> 
> Backlight option for night use✓Backlight typeLedDot-matrix display✓Menu-based user interface✓Mineral crystal glass✓Operating temperature-20°C - +60°C / -5°F - +140°FSelectable metric/imperial units✓Storage temperature-30°C - + 60°C / -22°F - +140°FUser replaceable straps✓Water resistance100 m / 328 ftWeight78 g / 2.75 oz
> *Power*
> 
> Battery power indicator✓Low battery warning✓Rechargeable battery✓
> *Special*
> 
> Button lock✓Compatible with PODs✓Customizable display✓LanguagesMenu in English (DE, ES, FR available through Movescount.com)
> *Training and Exercise Guidance*
> 
> Recovery time suggestion after exercise✓Peak Training Effectin real time and in Movescount.com
> *Watch*
> 
> 12/24h✓Alarm Snooze✓Calendar clock✓Daily alarms1Dual time✓
> *Weather*
> 
> Barometer range950-1060 hPa / 28.34-31.30 inHgBarometer resolution1 hPa / 0,03 inHgSea level pressure✓Temperature✓Temperature resolution1°C / 1°FTrend graph
> 
> Still nothing about a Depth Meter - so I sent them a question.
> 
> HTH✓


Seems to be lacking some details, I have seen some retailers mention a Interval timer, but I do not see that listed in those specs. Also I have seen a storm alarm mentioned but I do not see that mentioned either.So it seems those specs are not complete. The one function I have not seen mentioned anywhere is a sunset/sunrise data function that the X10 have. The X10 also have both absolute and sea level pressure read outs, but I only see sea level pressure mentioned for the Ambit. As for a depth meter, I do not think it has one since the X10 did not. I also see no mention of a GPS altitude data read out, the X10 had that in the Positions sub menu. I have always wanted that data to be available as one of the views in the altimeter function. So it would be great if the Ambit had that.


----------



## or_watching

David Miguel said:


> The air pressure is Absolute or relative? I have the yellow Core and altimeter and barometer works with relative air pressure I have to define the sea level pressure.


The spec page put online today has a check mark next to "Sea Level Pressure".
It doesnt say whether the absolute pressure measured by the sensor can also be displayed.


----------



## gaijin

Enzomx said:


> Water resistance - 100m (ISO 2281)
> ISO 2281 for 100m say: Suitable for recreational surfing, swimming, snorkelling, sailing and water sports. NOT suitable for diving.
> So there might be no depth meter.
> 
> It was told in reviews that AMBIT will be made in Finland.


The Suunto CORE has a water resistance rating of only 30 metres, yet it has a depth meter good to 10 metres and buttons that can be operated while underwater. ISO 2281 does not apply to Suunto depth ratings.

And yes, the AMBIT was designed in and is manufactured in Finland.

HTH


----------



## FireMedic1343

Anyone interested at $500? I am! I'm just waiting for this link to turn into a pre-order link. I just bought a Core, but I NEED an Ambit!

Suunto Ambit | Suunto


----------



## Joakim Agren

FireMedic1343 said:


> Anyone interested at $500? I am! I'm just waiting for this link to turn into a pre-order link. I just bought a Core, but I NEED an Ambit!
> 
> Suunto Ambit | Suunto


The $500 version is without the heart rate monitor belt tough. For the HR version it is $550, I think that one will be the most popular one. I have a very large chest tough (4'4" 132cm) so I do not know if such a belt would fit me.


----------



## ancient_mariner

Specs say the barometer range is only 950-1060 hPa / 28.34-31.30 inHg compared to Vectors, Cores etc. 300-1100 mbar / 8,9 -32,4 inHg.


----------



## gaijin

FireMedic1343 said:


> Anyone interested at $500? I am! I'm just waiting for this link to turn into a pre-order link. I just bought a Core, but I NEED an Ambit!
> 
> Suunto Ambit | Suunto


Why wait? Suunto Ambit GPS

;-)


----------



## gaijin

ancient_mariner said:


> Specs say the barometer range is only 950-1060 hPa / 28.34-31.30 inHg compared to Vectors, Cores etc. 300-1100 mbar / 8,9 -32,4 inHg.


That is curious.

I dug up the following about Barometric Pressure extremes:
*The range of variation is not all that great, generally 0.5 
in/Hg or less above or below the average. The pressure in Honolulu is one of the 
least variable; the record low is 29.34 recorded in 1936 and the record high is 
30.32 recorded in 1905. That's just slightly less than an inch of mercury 
between the lowest and highest readings. *
*
I don't know the highest barometric pressure ever recorded, but 
a high of 30.50 in/Hg is noteworthy. Here in North Carolina, USA, a high of 
30.40 is reason to call home, just because it's rather unusual. Today, at the 
airport (EXX, 10/25/03), I photographed an altimeter in a P-51 whose Kollsman 
window showed 30.39. Checked it against the local weather service, and they were 
reporting 30.36. All these are corrected to sea level, of 
course.*

*
The lowest pressures are probably associated with hurricanes. 
Hurrican Mitch in 1998 produced a low of 27.08 in/Hg, and Floyd in 1999 gave us 
a low of 27.32. The lowest sea level pressure ever recorded in the western 
hemisphere was associated with Hurricane Gilbert in 1988. An NOAA aircraft 
recorded a low pressure of 26.22 in/Hg on September 13, 1988. These are the 
extremes, however, Normally, lows are not nearly that pronounced, seldom 
reaching a pressure as low as 29.00.*

This would imply that an instrument capable of indicating the entire possible range should have a range of 26.22 - 30.5 inHg.

Compared to the specs published by Suunto of 28.34 - 31.30 inHg, it would appear that the AMBIT would not be suitable for use by a storm chaser. ;-)

But since the AMBIT has a Barometric Altimeter rated to over 29,000 feet where the Barometric Pressure is far less than the 28.34 inHg cited by Suunto, there does not appear to be any consistency in this initial set of specifications.

We'll see if these specs change after the product is released. It would not surprise me if they did, but I have no way to know for sure.

HTH


----------



## stetre76

FireMedic1343 said:


> Anyone interested at $500? I am! I'm just waiting for this link to turn into a pre-order link. I just bought a Core, but I NEED an Ambit!
> 
> Suunto Ambit | Suunto


interesting detail - if you change the country on the top of the page to Austria or Germany (or any other European country) it states "Online kaufen im April" >>> buy online in April/from April onwards

so this would suggest we still have to wait a bit longer


----------



## ancient_mariner

I certainly hope that the specs change because barometer range should start much lower or Ambit is useless for climbers and mountaineers. I don't mind if the top value is also higher because for example few weeks ago we had below -30 degrees celsius weather and the air pressure was very high at 1055-1060 mbar (31.15-31.30 inhg).


----------



## Enzomx

stetre76 said:


> interesting detail - if you change the country on the top of the page to Austria or Germany (or any other European country) it states "Online kaufen im April" >>> buy online in April/from April onwards
> 
> so this would suggest we still have to wait a bit longer


My pre-order information states: "arrives from the supplier approximately 18.02.2012 (The estimation is usually a little bit uncertain)". A week ago date was "approximately 05.04.2012".
I wonder will it really arrive to reseller this Saturday  would be nice surprise.
My initial order was for X10Mi, but it was not arriving for two months and at that time AMBIT showed up, so it was changed to AMBIT.


----------



## Alavana

A Question or two:
*ADVANCED TRAINING FUNCTIONS

*Highly responsive pace and speed (FusedSpeed™) with accelerometer integrated GPS

Accurate vertical speed with barometric altimeter

Advanced heart rate monitoring with Peak Training Effect and Recovery Time

Online sports diary with planning & analysis tools in Movescount.com

Compatible with Suunto Bike and Cadence PODs
=============================================

Does this mean that the Ambit cannot be paired with Suunto footpod, in effect, making it completely redundant for use on treadmills? Does the fusedspeed technology replace the footpod?


----------



## or_watching

Finnish humor

YouTube - Suunto Ambit in a stress test


----------



## Joakim Agren

or_watching said:


> Finnish humor
> 
> YouTube - Suunto Ambit in a stress test


That link do not work in a regular browser: here is a working link:

Suunto Ambit in a stress test - YouTube

I wondered what happened to the watch?


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> That link do not work in a regular browser: here is a working link:
> 
> Suunto Ambit in a stress test - YouTube
> 
> I wondered what happened to the watch?


Now that's funny!


----------



## or_watching

Joakim Agren said:


> That link do not work in a regular browser: here is a working link:
> 
> Suunto Ambit in a stress test - YouTube
> 
> I wondered what happened to the watch?


Thanks. Bloody iPhone browser. I should take a 4-iron to it too. 
If they had the ambit collecting data 1/second, it would make an intersting "move" to share.


----------



## David Miguel

I found this site. It seems the lowest price for the HR in Europe and they introduce the 15th of March as the available date for shipping.

Suunto Ambit Black Hr. Computers - gps Outdoor computers, Trekkinn.com, buy, offers, outdoor


----------



## Joakim Agren

David Miguel said:


> I found this site. It seems the lowest price for the HR in Europe and they introduce the 15th of March as the available date for shipping.
> 
> Suunto Ambit Black Hr. Computers - gps Outdoor computers, Trekkinn.com, buy, offers, outdoor


Usually Suuntos are considerably more expensive in Sweden then the average price in the rest of Europe. But now for some strange reason the price on the Ambit is almost the same in all of Europe. Very small price differences. That price is only about $30 cheaper then the retail price in Sweden.

One thing I just noticed from the specs is the following:

"The Suunto Ambit Black (HR) package includes Suunto Ambit Black, Suunto ANT Comfort Belt, USB power cable, and Quick Guide."

So if that is correct it means the Ambit will be delivered without a wall socket charger which is bad if you do not have access to a working computer when you want to charge it. But I see a wall charger is available as an accessory for around $30. So it seems that one has to be bought separately at an extra cost. I already have such a charger from my X10 ( at least it looks to be the same as the one that came with the X10) so I will not need to buy a new one if I get the Ambit.


----------



## qdmbucks

Well this is a very interesting watch. I might have to sell my Core & Pathfinder now. The only things I can see that I don't like is that it does not have a stop watch, sun rise/set info, depth meter, and bearing tracking. Other then that it sounds and looks like a winner. Did anyone confirm or deny that the software/plotting/tracking info can be used with Google Earth? That is huge for me. Thank for any info you can provide.

matt


----------



## gaijin

qdmbucks said:


> Did anyone confirm or deny that the software/plotting/tracking info can be used with Google Earth? That is huge for me. Thank for any info you can provide.
> 
> matt


This is the best I could find from Suunto:

Tracks made by Ambit can be exported from Movescount in KML/GPX format, which in turn can be imported to Google Earth or any other digital map software (that support kml/gpx format) . This functionality will be available on spring 2012. Direct integration to e.g. Google Earth (by pressing a button) will not be available in the foreseeable future.

HTH


----------



## qdmbucks

gaijin said:


> This is the best I could find from Suunto:
> 
> Tracks made by Ambit can be exported from Movescount in KML/GPX format, which in turn can be imported to Google Earth or any other digital map software (that support kml/gpx format) . This functionality will be available on spring 2012. Direct integration to e.g. Google Earth (by pressing a button) will not be available in the foreseeable future.
> 
> HTH


Thanks much for that info. As long as I can get it there I will be happy. Thanks again.

matt


----------



## gaijin

qdmbucks said:


> Thanks much for that info. As long as I can get it there I will be happy. Thanks again.
> 
> matt


You're welcome. Glad I could help. ;-)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

What I don't know yet and wonder a lot is whether it will be able to (at least) read out tracks with a software other than Movescount. I know that this has been done at Suunto for testing, but if it will work for the average user...?

Main recent question has been about the compatibility with HR belts. Anni from Suunto stated on the Suunto/Movescount facebook page that the Ambit would only work with a/the Suunto ANT belt, not a Dual belt... which I think is said different in the specifications posted here (or somewhere) and would be one of the worst decisions ever. - Then, why would there even be a model without HR belt? To just use it for ABC/GPS and forget about all the fancy training functions?!?

Not packaging it with a wall charger is a good idea, in my opinion, since anyone with any USB-charging gadget probably has one. I find it much more interesting that Solio already stated during the OR show that their solar charger would work with the Ambit 

PODs are a strange issue. Some statements sounded as if any POD could be connected, more recent ones make it sound like that would be just the BikePOD. We'll have to see.

And, finally... don't hold your breaths. I'm trying to get an Ambit for reviewing (and a few events in the course of this year) and it sounds like beginning of March will be the absolute earliest it could really be on its way. Also, there was some statement as to availability "in select stores" from (mid/end?) March on, and online/direct from April.
People who are already talking about their Ambit must have been testing a pre-production version...

Greets, Gerald
www.zhangschmidt.com


----------



## Joakim Agren

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> What I don't know yet and wonder a lot is whether it will be able to (at least) read out tracks with a software other than Movescount. I know that this has been done at Suunto for testing, but if it will work for the average user...?
> 
> Main recent question has been about the compatibility with HR belts. Anni from Suunto stated on the Suunto/Movescount facebook page that the Ambit would only work with a/the Suunto ANT belt, not a Dual belt... which I think is said different in the specifications posted here (or somewhere) and would be one of the worst decisions ever. - Then, why would there even be a model without HR belt? To just use it for ABC/GPS and forget about all the fancy training functions?!?
> 
> Not packaging it with a wall charger is a good idea, in my opinion, since anyone with any USB-charging gadget probably has one. I find it much more interesting that Solio already stated during the OR show that their solar charger would work with the Ambit
> 
> PODs are a strange issue. Some statements sounded as if any POD could be connected, more recent ones make it sound like that would be just the BikePOD. We'll have to see.
> 
> And, finally... don't hold your breaths. I'm trying to get an Ambit for reviewing (and a few events in the course of this year) and it sounds like beginning of March will be the absolute earliest it could really be on its way. Also, there was some statement as to availability "in select stores" from (mid/end?) March on, and online/direct from April.
> People who are already talking about their Ambit must have been testing a pre-production version...
> 
> Greets, Gerald
> www.zhangschmidt.com


I think that getting less for your money is never a good thing, thats why I complained about the lack of a wall charger included. Most USB chargers are brand specific and only work with a specific LI-ion battery. I bet most people do not own a USB wall charger with an open end where you can connect any USB cable. When I travel I do not have access to any computer nor Internet so a wall charger is a must for me (or as an option I could buy a USB power pack and pre charge it so that I could charge it trough that one instead, but so far I do not own a USB power pack).

Regarding the belt, as I understand it, Ambit is only ANT compatible and not ANT+ this means no other belts or other third party equipment will work. My guess is that Suunto do not like the fact that ANT+ Alliance is organized by _Dynastream Innovations Inc, a subsidiary of Garmin Ltd. Suunto do not like to be in bed with a competitor.

If you buy the Ambit without a HR belt, you can still buy the Suunto belt afterwards and use it. At least I think you can. So the Ambit without HR is for those who want to save some money by not having a need for a HR monitor.

I am also confused by the POD compatibility information by Suunto...

_


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> I think that getting less for your money is never a good thing, thats why I complained about the lack of a wall charger included. Most USB chargers are brand specific and only work with a specific LI-ion battery. I bet most people do not own a USB wall charger with an open end where you can connect any USB cable. When I travel I do not have access to any computer nor Internet so a wall charger is a must for me (or as an option I could buy a USB power pack and pre charge it so that I could charge it trough that one instead, but so far I do not own a USB power pack).


I own several wall chargers with a standard USB port. These will allow me to plug the USB cable that comes with the AMBIT into them. I'm glad Suunto held the cost down and chose not ship yet another charger - one I do not need - with the AMBIT.

I am confused by your statement that, "Most USB chargers are brand specific and only work with a specific LI-ion battery." USB (Universal Serial Bus) connectors are standardized to 5.0v so that they will be compatible with ANY device that plugs into a USB connector. As such, any USB cable that comes with a rechargeable device can be plugged into ANY USB port for recharging - assuming it has sufficient amperage.

For example, I could use the wall charger that came with my X10. It has a USB output. Or I could use the wall charger that came with my Forerunner 310XT. It also has a USB output. Or I could use any of a myriad of USB wall chargers available commercially.

In fact, the USB connector is one of the best standardized interfaces to come along in awhile. It affords a great deal of cross platform interconnectivity.

HTH


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> I own several wall chargers with a standard USB port. These will allow me to plug the USB cable that comes with the AMBIT into them. I'm glad Suunto held the cost down and chose not ship yet another charger - one I do not need - with the AMBIT.
> 
> I am confused by your statement that, "Most USB chargers are brand specific and only work with a specific LI-ion battery." USB (Universal Serial Bus) connectors are standardized to 5.0v so that they will be compatible with ANY device that plugs into a USB connector. As such, any USB cable that comes with a rechargeable device can be plugged into ANY USB port for recharging - assuming it has sufficient amperage.
> 
> For example, I could use the wall charger that came with my X10. It has a USB output. Or I could use the wall charger that came with my Forerunner 310XT. It also has a USB output. Or I could use any of a myriad of USB wall chargers available commercially.
> 
> In fact, the USB connector is one of the best standardized interfaces to come along in awhile. It affords a great deal of cross platform interconnectivity.
> 
> HTH


Before I bought my Suunto X10 I did not own a single USB charger with a open USB port that enabled it to be used with other devices. Most chargers that come with digital cameras for instance are the type where you have to take out the battery and put it inside a charger. And those chargers are brand specific, meaning it could only be used for batteries from that manufacturer. I can not use my old Casio charger to charge the battery from my Canon camera. These type of chargers are not USB ones tough. So sorry about causing confusion about that. What I meant to say was that I do not think it is very common for people to have the type of USB charger with an open end for a USB cable. Not a lot of equipment comes with that type. Most cameras still have the type of charger where you have to take out the battery to charge it. Other equipment where the battery can be charged inside the device often have USB wall socket chargers with a solid lead.

But of course recently it has become more common with equipment that comes with the more modern open end wall plug so that you can connect other equipment to it as well. However I have discovered that some manufacturers do not follow the USB standard. For instance the wall socket charger that came with my latest Samsung camera only delivers an output of 4.4 Volts and 400mAh, I have tried to use that one to charge my X10 on my latest vacation, but it did not work ( charge would not move past 3 bars). The Suunto X10 requires 5 Volts and 500mAh to charge properly. So not all wall chargers work.


----------



## Alavana

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> PODs are a strange issue. Some statements sounded as if any POD could be connected, more recent ones make it sound like that would be just the BikePOD. We'll have to see.
> 
> Greets, Gerald
> www.zhangschmidt.com


The footpod will NOT work with the Ambit. I`ve had this confirmed, sadly!


----------



## Enzomx

How navigation works on Ambit: Suunto Ambit gps watch - YouTube


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Well, now, to see about the "ANT" belt... I can accept if Suunto decides to dislike ANT+, after all, but if their own ANT protocol on the Dual belt were not the same as the one used in the ANT (belt for) the Ambit, I'd find that a very strange decision...


----------



## Joakim Agren

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Well, now, to see about the "ANT" belt... I can accept if Suunto decides to dislike ANT+, after all, but if their own ANT protocol on the Dual belt were not the same as the one used in the ANT (belt for) the Ambit, I'd find that a very strange decision...


According to Suuntos website on the specs for the Suunto Ambit the dual belt is compatible and will work with the Ambit. I find it strange tough that the Ambit will not come with the dual belt already, only the older regular one. Because according to Suuntos website that one is discontinued and no longer in production. Strange descision on Suuntos part to start manufacturing older tech to be included in a brand new product.


----------



## Kipster

I'm missing something. Ive heard people express disappointment over not being able to pair it with the foot pod, even though the watch itself has an accelerometer. Are there activities that would be better measured with the foot pod or is the disappointment really more based on the comfort of experience with the foot pod over the unknown of the watched based accelerometer?



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> What I don't know yet and wonder a lot is whether it will be able to (at least) read out tracks with a software other than Movescount. I know that this has been done at Suunto for testing, but if it will work for the average user...?
> 
> Main recent question has been about the compatibility with HR belts. Anni from Suunto stated on the Suunto/Movescount facebook page that the Ambit would only work with a/the Suunto ANT belt, not a Dual belt... which I think is said different in the specifications posted here (or somewhere) and would be one of the worst decisions ever. - Then, why would there even be a model without HR belt? To just use it for ABC/GPS and forget about all the fancy training functions?!?
> 
> Not packaging it with a wall charger is a good idea, in my opinion, since anyone with any USB-charging gadget probably has one. I find it much more interesting that Solio already stated during the OR show that their solar charger would work with the Ambit
> 
> PODs are a strange issue. Some statements sounded as if any POD could be connected, more recent ones make it sound like that would be just the BikePOD. We'll have to see.
> 
> And, finally... don't hold your breaths. I'm trying to get an Ambit for reviewing (and a few events in the course of this year) and it sounds like beginning of March will be the absolute earliest it could really be on its way. Also, there was some statement as to availability "in select stores" from (mid/end?) March on, and online/direct from April.
> People who are already talking about their Ambit must have been testing a pre-production version...
> 
> Greets, Gerald
> www.zhangschmidt.com


----------



## gaijin

Kipster said:


> I'm missing something. Ive heard people express disappointment over not being able to pair it with the foot pod, even though the watch itself has an accelerometer. Are there activities that would be better measured with the foot pod or is the disappointment really more based on the comfort of experience with the foot pod over the unknown of the watched based accelerometer?


Good question.

First, it has been confirmed by Suunto that the Foot Pod is NOT compatible with the AMBIT.

Now, how will that affect functionality? As best I can determine, in most circumstances the accelerometer "Fused" to the GPS is a much more elegant, and accurate, means of gathering data. The Foot Pod relies on a constant stride length to determine distance which can lead to significant error over time especially when running/walking over uneven terrain.

The only circumstance I can imagine where the Foot Pod would be more useful is when one is exercising without any positional change - e.g. on a treadmill. In this circumstance, a Foot Pod would record each foot strike as distance covered; but the AMBIT (without the Foot Pod, of course) would show no speed at all.

So, I can understand the disappointment of those who exercise on a treadmill and want to capture the "distance" covered on their wrist top device and how the AMBIT would not be suitable for this.

HTH


----------



## antjoh

Kipster said:


> I'm missing something. Ive heard people express disappointment over not being able to pair it with the foot pod, even though the watch itself has an accelerometer. Are there activities that would be better measured with the foot pod or is the disappointment really more based on the comfort of experience with the foot pod over the unknown of the watched based accelerometer?


Personally I use a footpod for my Garmin 210 to check my cadence. I'm really struggeling to keep my stride short when I run and the footpod helps me alot to get it right.


----------



## Alavana

Keeping fit and hopefully reducing the ability to pile on the pounds, while on a 2 week cruise, with the Ambit on my wrist means I am limited to recording my activities whilst running on the outdoor deck as opposed to logging all my running via the treadmill in the gym, which would be my favoured option..... well at least it will record the time spent in training and heart rate data.... just not the full data one would expect with a watch of that status - hence my disappointment!

Does anyone know if the watch would be capable of supporting a footpod at a later date with a software update via movescount?


----------



## gaijin

Alavana said:


> Does anyone know if the watch would be capable of supporting a footpod at a later date with a software update via movescount?


I have no way of predicting the future, obviously, but it is not hard for me to imagine Suunto developing a NEW Foot Pod that would allow the type of data gathering you are talking about. The software update feature through Movescount is a major positive sign that developments like this will be possible.

HTH


----------



## SSingh1975

I only wish this has non integrated lugs like the Core.

Wonder if there will be a bracelet version. Both my vector and Core are on after market straps (zulu/leather) so I like the option of strap changing. Was never a big fan of rubber straps (even on my Casios).


----------



## gaijin

SSingh1975 said:


> I only wish this has non integrated lugs like the Core.
> 
> Wonder if there will be a bracelet version. Both my vector and Core are on after market straps (zulu/leather) so I like the option of strap changing. Was never a big fan of rubber straps (even on my Casios).


Looks like we will be stuck with either the AMBIT Black StraP:










or the AMBIT Silver Strap:










I am unaware of any discussion about a metal bracelet in the AMBIT's future.

Hey, the good news is we will be able to switch up between these two. ;-) Better option than the X9/X10 series.

HTH


----------



## buzz819

I've just placed my pre-order for this fantastic little beauty.... Now I need to start counting down until I get it...

Buzz


----------



## or_watching

My 2cents on the wall charger.
On a $550 item, Suunto should have included the $2 USB wall charger, and thrown in the car charger too. 
I mean, seriously. 
It's a rechargeable watch, right?

Sure I've got a wall thingy already. But, I'm supposed to steal it from the 'family charging station' when i go on a trip? They'd change the locks on me!

Guess I'll be spending $2 at Amazon. Really - kinda silly.

p.s. This is the watch I've waited my whole life for, so I'm dying to get one. Chargerlessness isn't a showstopper. I guess they know that.


----------



## joelc

Enzomx said:


> How navigation works on Ambit: Suunto Ambit gps watch - YouTube


Thanks for sharing this link about navigation with Ambit as this is one of the most important feature for me. The demo is very promising except on one item: it is said the number of waypoints is limited to *100*.

How could Suunto set a so low limit when typical routes... are created from tracks recorded previously by other people, or organizer of events, and come with hundreds, if not thousands of points? If I want to share on movescount.com a track I recorded and found great, noone will be able to import it on his ambit as a route and follow it, because it will be made of 3,000 way points? Garmin is proposing that feature on Garmin connect for a while, through the operation "export to device".

Even for routes prepared on computer by defining waypoints, on a trail of 50 km, which is an average distance for trail running, with a limitation of 100 way points, we have an average of 1 waypoint per 500 meters. Definitely not enough.

I hope this restriction will not be confirmed (X10 can handle 500 way points, better but still not enough to me) and I hope Ambit will come with the possibility of managing hundreds, or thousands, way points. If someone can have information on that matter from Suunto (and hopefully good news...) that would be great to me.


----------



## or_watching

gaijin said:


> I have no way of predicting the future, obviously, but it is not hard for me to imagine Suunto developing a NEW Foot Pod that would allow the type of data gathering you are talking about. The software update feature through Movescount is a major positive sign that developments like this will be possible.
> 
> HTH


As far as I know, 3-axis MEMS accelerometers all work about the same at the physical level. My guess is that the accelerometer in the watch is pretty much generating the exact same kind of data as any footpod accelerometer. But what will matter is how the sensor output is wired and used inside the watch... whether is can be explicitly pulled out and used for calibrated distance and cadence is an implementation question only Suunto can answer. 
They certainly have teased us with the wording about "future updates" through the wire. Certainly I'm hoping it's functionality and more than just bug fixes.


----------



## gaijin

joelc said:


> (Core can handle 500 way points, better but still not enough to me)


The Suunto CORE cannot handle waypoints at all - are we talking about the same thing? Can you clarify this, please?

TIA


----------



## joelc

gaijin said:


> The Suunto CORE cannot handle waypoints at all - are we talking about the same thing? Can you clarify this, please?
> 
> TIA


My bad, it is the Suunto X10 whose specs page is announcing 500 waypoints. I edited my initial post accordingly, thanks for pointing this wrong model name.

My worry about the announce of a limitation of 100 waypoints coming with the Ambit remains, though, if confirmed.


----------



## or_watching

joelc said:


> Thanks for sharing this link about navigation with Ambit as this is one of the most important feature for me. The demo is very promising except on one item: it is said the number of waypoints is limited to *100*.
> 
> How could Suunto set a so low limit when typical routes... are created from tracks recorded previously by other people, or organizer of events, and come with hundreds, if not thousands of points? If I want to share on movescount.com a track I recorded and found great, noone will be able to import it on his ambit as a route and follow it, because it will be made of 3,000 way points? Garmin is proposing that feature on Garmin connect for a while, through the operation "export to device".
> 
> Even for routes prepared on computer by defining waypoints, on a trail of 50 km, which is an average distance for trail running, with a limitation of 100 way points, we have an average of 1 waypoint per 500 meters. Definitely not enough.
> 
> I hope this restriction will not be confirmed (Core can handle 500 way points, better but still not enough to me) and Ambit will come with the possibility of managing hundreds, or thousands, way points. If someone can have information on that matter from Suunto (and hopefully good news...) that would be great to me.


If I were God, my 11th commandment would be, "All companies shall publish the User Manual when announcing comlicated cool new products."
Then mortals wouldnt have to spend so mich time on Watchuseek wondering how things really work.

Joelc:
What you want is a Course or Track which you can follow. Right?
Apparantly the Ambit has a Trackback feature (I haven't seen details), but if the watch can allow you to follow your own track back, we can only hope that other people's tracks can be imported (a shared Move in Movescount perhaps?). 
But alas, such functionally hasn't been announced. Yet.


----------



## joelc

I like your 11th commandment 

And you are right, I would like to be able to download a course, a track which I can follow. And downloading it from a shared Move in Movescount would be the most natural way, with Suunto line of products / online services/

But if the navigation (through Trackback, or through the navigation as demonstrated on youtube link; I don't see how/why they would present navigation tips differently anyway) is limited to 100 way points, such a low limit would be making following a track almost useless.


----------



## gaijin

or_watching said:


> My 2cents on the wall charger.
> On a $550 item, Suunto should have included the $2 USB wall charger, and thrown in the car charger too.
> I mean, seriously.
> It's a rechargeable watch, right?
> 
> Sure I've got a wall thingy already. But, I'm supposed to steal it from the 'family charging station' when i go on a trip? They'd change the locks on me!
> 
> Guess I'll be spending $2 at Amazon. Really - kinda silly.
> 
> p.s. This is the watch I've waited my whole life for, so I'm dying to get one. Chargerlessness isn't a showstopper. I guess they know that.


I can't disagree. But I think I understand why Suunto chose not to include a charger.

I look at the AMBIT as Suunto's response to the lessons they learned with the two more recent product line introductions - the CORE and then the Elementum.

No one knows how many of each product line were sold, but look at the logistics involved in supporting those products. With the CORE, we have positive displays, negative displays, resin cases, steel cases, aluminum cases, rotating bezels, non-rotating bezels, straps with lugs, straps without lugs, black rubber straps, brown rubber straps, black leather straps, brown leather straps, Aluminum bracelets, Stainless Steel bracelets, special editions, anniversary models, Extreme models, etc., etc. Each variation is a separate SKU (Stock Keeping Unit) which requires separate inventory and management. The fact that manufacturing is in China, with the longer supply chain, does not make the job any easier. All this increases cost and decreases profit. At least with the CORE, there was only one "movement" across all models.

Same kind of scenario with the Elementum, but not as bad because fewer SKU's and a much higher price point to cover increased carrying costs. With the Elementum we still have positive displays, negative displays, Stainless cases, Black cases, different colored rubber straps, steel bracelets, etc. And on top of all that, there are three "movements to deal with - Terra, Ventus and Aqua. Still a lot of SKU's and inventory carrying costs.

Along comes the AMBIT. One "movement." One display - user switchable between positive and negative at will. Two cases - Black or Silver. Two straps - Black or Silver, but only the Black strap is offered with the Black case and only the Silver strap is offered with the Silver case. So for watches, there are only two SKU's - a significant reduction and a major cost savings. At retail there are only four SKU's total - Black or Silver watch, with or without Heart Rate Belt. Simple. Easy to manage. And on top of all that, manufactured locally in Finland with no supply chain.

And what could be more attractive for potential AMBIT customers to see the latest gizmo come in at a cheaper price point than the current offering (the X10)? With better performance and more features.

Back on point - I view the AMBIT as an exercise in "How inexpensively can we bring a next generation product to market with maximum profit?" Not including a charger allows a smaller retail package, less cost, and - probably - little or no inconvenience to the consumer. Simply, a charger is just one of the points where Suunto decided to draw the line on cost. Did they cut too deeply? Will Suunto customers be put off by having to buy a separate charger (if they choose not to charge the AMBIT on their computer's USB port)?

We'll see.

Sorry for the long post.

;-)


----------



## gaijin

joelc said:


> My bad, it is the Suunto X10 whose specs page is announcing 500 waypoints. I edited my initial post accordingly, thanks for pointing this wrong model name.
> 
> My worry about the announce of a limitation of 100 waypoints coming with the Ambit remains, though, if confirmed.


I understand. ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> I can't disagree. But I think I understand why Suunto chose not to include a charger.
> 
> I look at the AMBIT as Suunto's response to the lessons they learned with the two more recent product line introductions - the CORE and then the Elementum.
> 
> No one knows how many of each product line were sold, but look at the logistics involved in supporting those products. With the CORE, we have positive displays, negative displays, resin cases, steel cases, aluminum cases, rotating bezels, non-rotating bezels, straps with lugs, straps without lugs, black rubber straps, brown rubber straps, black leather straps, brown leather straps, Aluminum bracelets, Stainless Steel bracelets, special editions, anniversary models, Extreme models, etc., etc. Each variation is a separate SKU (Stock Keeping Unit) which requires separate inventory and management. The fact that manufacturing is in China, with the longer supply chain, does not make the job any easier. All this increases cost and decreases profit. At least with the CORE, there was only one "movement" across all models.
> 
> Same kind of scenario with the Elementum, but not as bad because fewer SKU's and a much higher price point to cover increased carrying costs. With the Elementum we still have positive displays, negative displays, Stainless cases, Black cases, different colored rubber straps, steel bracelets, etc. And on top of all that, there are three "movements to deal with - Terra, Ventus and Aqua. Still a lot of SKU's and inventory carrying costs.
> 
> Along comes the AMBIT. One "movement." One display - user switchable between positive and negative at will. Two cases - Black or Silver. Two straps - Black or Silver, but only the Black strap is offered with the Black case and only the Silver strap is offered with the Silver case. So for watches, there are only two SKU's - a significant reduction and a major cost savings. At retail there are only four SKU's total - Black or Silver watch, with or without Heart Rate Belt. Simple. Easy to manage. And on top of all that, manufactured locally in Finland with no supply chain.
> 
> And what could be more attractive for potential AMBIT customers to see the latest gizmo come in at a cheaper price point than the current offering (the X10)? With better performance and more features.
> 
> Back on point - I view the AMBIT as an exercise in "How inexpensively can we bring a next generation product to market with maximum profit?" Not including a charger allows a smaller retail package, less cost, and - probably - little or no inconvenience to the consumer. Simply, a charger is just one of the points where Suunto decided to draw the line on cost. Did they cut too deeply? Will Suunto customers be put off by having to buy a separate charger (if they choose not to charge the AMBIT on their computer's USB port)?
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.
> 
> ;-)


Some good points!

But don't ya think they charge to much for the extra charger? I just found out here in Sweden it will cost 240 SEK which is $35, way to much for a simple wall charger!

I have also seen a picture of the package for the Ambit and it appears to be the exact same packaging as for the X10.


----------



## or_watching

gaijin said:


> We'll see.
> 
> ;-)


Indeed. Although it may not always seem like they are, I'll accept that Suunto is motivated by profit. Especially when it's at my expense. ;-)


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> Some good points!
> 
> But don't ya think they charge to much for the extra charger? I just found out here in Sweden it will cost 240 SEK which is $35, way to much for a simple wall charger!
> 
> I have also seen a picture of the package for the Ambit and it appears to be the exact same packaging as for the X10.


Thanks.

But why buy the Suunto branded USB wall charger? Shop around and get the cheapest one you can find that conforms to USB specs (4.75-5.25V @ 500mA). Here's an example of a charger I own and use to charge my iPhone, iPad, X10, Garmin 310XT, etc. and it costs less than USD15.00: Amazon.com: PowerLine 1,300mA Universal AC Adapter with Compatibility Tips and USB Power Port: Electronics It will also charge up my laptop. USB port only chargers can be had for even less.

I guess I am glad to accept the AMBIT at its current price without a charger (which I already own) rather than pay an additional USD50.00 (pretty good guess based on additional packaging and material costs) for the same watch with a charger I don't need.

Just my USD0.02 ;-)


----------



## Andrew McGregor

gaijin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But why buy the Suunto branded USB wall charger? Shop around and get the cheapest one you can find that conforms to USB specs (4.75-5.25V @ 500mA). Here's an example of a charger I own and use to charge my iPhone, iPad, X10, Garmin 310XT, etc. and it costs less than USD15.00: Amazon.com: PowerLine 1,300mA Universal AC Adapter with Compatibility Tips and USB Power Port: Electronics It will also charge up my laptop. USB port only chargers can be had for even less.
> 
> I guess I am glad to accept the AMBIT at its current price without a charger (which I already own) rather than pay an additional USD50.00 (pretty good guess based on additional packaging and material costs) for the same watch with a charger I don't need.
> 
> Just my USD0.02 ;-)


The biggest PITA with chargers is this: every country has slightly different electrical regulations, and different plugs, and it is essentially impossible to comply with them all at once. So that's a huge number of SKUs. Suunto have decided that the charger is a separate item from the watch so they don't have to track variants of the watch; I think as you say they have been burned with too many variant SKUs before, and are simplifying.


----------



## or_watching

gaijin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But why buy the Suunto branded USB wall charger? Shop around and get the cheapest one you can find that conforms to USB specs (4.75-5.25V @ 500mA). Here's an example of a charger I own and use to charge my iPhone, iPad, X10, Garmin 310XT, etc. and it costs less than USD15.00: Amazon.com: PowerLine 1,300mA Universal AC Adapter with Compatibility Tips and USB Power Port: Electronics It will also charge up my laptop. USB port only chargers can be had for even less.
> 
> I guess I am glad to accept the AMBIT at its current price without a charger (which I already own) rather than pay an additional USD50.00 (pretty good guess based on additional packaging and material costs) for the same watch with a charger I don't need.
> 
> Just my USD0.02 ;-)


In the friendly spirit of continuing a thread that will affect nothing about the physical universe...
I know I speak for all of us who who wish to Publicly-Lament-About-No-Wall-Charger: we don't want to pay an extra $50 either.

We just want the charger included at the current price. And thanks to super powerful global webs of computers and amazing search algorithms, and the infinite truth of everything on the internet, I have determined that the wholesale price to Suunto of a 5V/1A adaptor is probably about USD$1.50. 
5V 500mA 1A 2A/ 12V 1A 1.2A USB Adaptor products, buy 5V 500mA 1A 2A/ 12V 1A 1.2A USB Adaptor products from alibaba.com

And since we are being greedy, and on a 70% more serious note, what would be *cool *is free engraving when ordering from Suunto, just like on my iPod. (Engraving on the back of the Ambit, not on the bloody wall adapter! )

OK. Now I plan to wait very quietly for my local store to stock Ambits. 

OK OK. Maybe I would pay a little extra for the engraving.


----------



## SSingh1975

I think I'll wait out for some real world reviews/user impressions before jumping right in. Just got a project bonus at work ($500 amex giftcard;-)) and don't really have anything to spend it on (well, I could buy a laptop for my wife, or more toys for my kids, or plan a weekend vacation, or build a shed in my backyard but :roll. Screw it...I'll just live with the guilt of a bad parent, a bad husband and a selfish man but a WIS at heart :-!:-!

I hate this hobby!!!

-Sandeep


----------



## stetre76

joelc said:


> And you are right, I would like to be able to download a course, a track which I can follow. And downloading it from a shared Move in Movescount would be the most natural way, with Suunto line of products / online services/
> 
> But if the navigation (through Trackback, or through the navigation as demonstrated on youtube link; I don't see how/why they would present navigation tips differently anyway) is *limited to 100 way points, such a low limit would be making following a track almost useless.*


hmmm, I kinda disagree here.

I am doing quite a lot of hiking in the Alps. 
Most of the time I know the area and most of the time I also bring a GPS and "old fashioned" paper map.
But, mostly for fun, I've also already set up waypoints in a X10 and then followed them and to be honest, so far I've never used more than 30-50 waypoints, and that's already quite a lot... (and I am talking about 7-8 hikes with a gain of up to 2.000m).

What are waypoints for? 
You mark special points you should/must pass by on your hike - they mark a landmark, a crossing, sth you shouldn't miss. 
Your watch gives you an idea on where the next waypoint is and which direction you should be going - but your watch is not supposed to tell you which track you are supposed to use/go - this is totally up to you and also depends on the topographical facts/possibilities.

I think, if you use waypoints like this, you will hardly ever need more than 100...

and concerning the possibility to follow a predefined track (downloaded from gpsies,...) - i think the Ambit will have this feature as well, as it was already possible to do this with the X10


----------



## joelc

stetre76 said:


> hmmm, I kinda disagree here.
> 
> I am doing quite a lot of hiking in the Alps.
> Most of the time I know the area and most of the time I also bring a GPS and "old fashioned" paper map.
> But, mostly for fun, I've also already set up waypoints in a X10 and then followed them and to be honest, so far I've never used more than 30-50 waypoints, and that's already quite a lot... (and I am talking about 7-8 hikes with a gain of up to 2.000m).
> 
> What are waypoints for?
> You mark special points you should/must pass by on your hike - they mark a landmark, a crossing, sth you shouldn't miss.
> Your watch gives you an idea on where the next waypoint is and which direction you should be going - but your watch is not supposed to tell you which track you are supposed to use/go - this is totally up to you and also depends on the topographical facts/possibilities.
> 
> I think, if you use waypoints like this, you will hardly ever need more than 100...
> 
> and concerning the possibility to follow a predefined track (downloaded from gpsies,...) - i think the Ambit will have this feature as well, as it was already possible to do this with the X10


You are hiking when I'm practicing trail running and this is why, I believe, our expectations are different on the "resolution" of the navigation.
And Sunnto Ambit is presented as fulfilling the needs of both hikers and trail runners. The improvement they made on the accuracy of instantaneous speed has been made mainly for trail runners. The mode 50h of GPS with one recording per minute has been made mainly for ultratrail runners (I don't belong to this category  ) even if it can be interesting too for hikers.

But if you look at the video on Youtube showing navigation, the man doing the demo is using one way-point per 80 meter. As a trail runner, this is not artificial, this is the resolution needed. And so a limitation of 100 way points is... way too low.

A trail runner is not running with a paper map in his hand, neither he wants to stop twenty times or more on a race of 50 km for getting a map from his bag and make a status. The Ambit is a perfect fit for trail running needs.. if Suunto changes the restriction on number of way points from 100 to 500 or more.

If Ambit comes with the ability of navigating from a previous tracks downloaded from the net, that would be great but then I don't understand why navigation would be able to cope with thousands of points when done from a previous track and would be restricted to 100 way points if done from a list of way points. This is mainly this difference of behavior that is surprising me.


----------



## or_watching

SSingh1975 said:


> I think I'll wait out for some real world reviews/user impressions before jumping right in. Just got a project bonus at work ($500 amex giftcard;-)) and don't really have anything to spend it on (well, I could buy a laptop for my wife, or more toys for my kids, or plan a weekend vacation, or build a shed in my backyard but :roll. Screw it...I'll just live with the guilt of a bad parent, a bad husband and a selfish man but a WIS at heart :-!:-!
> 
> I hate this hobby!!!
> 
> -Sandeep


You have certainly come to the right place. 
That 2.5cm round piece of hardened mineral glass on your wrist. It's a scratch-resistent window into your soul.

Let me help:
Angel on your right shoulder: Spend the money on your family. You know it's the only right thing to do. And a gift from the heart is paid back a thousand fold.
Devil on your left shoulder: Buy the watch. Come on. You know you want to. You earned the gift card, they gave it to you. So, spend it on yourself. If they gave you a watch, you wouldn't think of giving that to your family, would you?
WUS Forum Brothers: We're here for you, man. No matter what decision you make, we're behind you all the way. You know the story of the guy who falls into the deep dark hole? First a priest comes along, scribbles some prayers on a piece of paper and throws it in the hole. But then walks off. Then someone throws down one end of a rope, but when the guy pulls on it, the other end falls in. Then along comes the guy's friend, and the friend jumps into the hole. The guy says, "What'd you do that for, now we're both in the hole." The friend says, "Yeah, but I've been down here before, and I know the way out."

Don't compromise. Earn another card. Scrimp somewhere else. Feed your family and feed The Beast. Get the watch.


----------



## Rigel

I think that there is too much hype about this Suunto GPS watch. I've had many GPS watches including now antique Casio SatNav's, X9's, X10's, and many chinese ones. I used them all to their limits in the mountains and everywhere. I regularly have a GPS on my wrist any time. I was waiting for an update in the X line from Suunto, but this Ambit is a dissapointment for me. I was expecting something that will really strike me.. The latest cheap GPS watch in my collection has 10,000 waypoints, more than 48,000 track points, and navigates me so easily that the new youtube video showing Ambit navigating looks ridiculous. Well it doesn't have the baro/alti sensor but it has the most flexible navigating and exercising functions on board. And it costs only USD160! That I suffered so much from the Suunto X series, they had crappy bezels and straps, software sucked and other issues, I am not sure I will have the 500 bucks to throw away again for a Suunto product. There are already better and cheaper Chinese alternatives that do better than the Suunto's flagship. I am aware of the claimed `ruggedness` of the watch, but believe me, you will feel very sorry when your first set of strap gives way. Sorry to spoil your appetite..!


----------



## Kipster

With GPS mode turned off why would we expect the accelerometer not to function? Though I have no basis for that assumption, it would seem only logical.



gaijin said:


> Good question.
> 
> First, it has been confirmed by Suunto that the Foot Pod is NOT compatible with the AMBIT.
> 
> Now, how will that affect functionality? As best I can determine, in most circumstances the accelerometer "Fused" to the GPS is a much more elegant, and accurate, means of gathering data. The Foot Pod relies on a constant stride length to determine distance which can lead to significant error over time especially when running/walking over uneven terrain.
> 
> The only circumstance I can imagine where the Foot Pod would be more useful is when one is exercising without any positional change - e.g. on a treadmill. In this circumstance, a Foot Pod would record each foot strike as distance covered; but the AMBIT (without the Foot Pod, of course) would show no speed at all.
> 
> So, I can understand the disappointment of those who exercise on a treadmill and want to capture the "distance" covered on their wrist top device and how the AMBIT would not be suitable for this.
> 
> HTH


----------



## martowl

joelc said:


> You are hiking when I'm practicing trail running and this is why, I believe, our expectations are different on the "resolution" of the navigation.
> And Sunnto Ambit is presented as fulfilling the needs of both hikers and trail runners. The improvement they made on the accuracy of instantaneous speed has been made mainly for trail runners. The mode 50h of GPS with one recording per minute has been made mainly for ultratrail runners (I don't belong to this category  ) even if it can be interesting too for hikers.
> 
> But if you look at the video on Youtube showing navigation, the man doing the demo is using one way-point per 80 meter. As a trail runner, this is not artificial, this is the resolution needed. And so a limitation of 100 way points is... way too low.
> 
> A trail runner is not running with a paper map in his hand, neither he wants to stop twenty times or more on a race of 50 km for getting a map from his bag and make a status. The Ambit is a perfect fit for trail running needs.. if Suunto changes the restriction on number of way points from 100 to 500 or more.
> 
> If Ambit comes with the ability of navigating from a previous tracks downloaded from the net, that would be great but then I don't understand why navigation would be able to cope with thousands of points when done from a previous track and would be restricted to 100 way points if done from a list of way points. This is mainly this difference of behavior that is surprising me.


I am an ultra runner and use a T6c. I am looking forward to the Ambit and believe it will meet my needs. I have to agree with the prior poster, as a trail runner I do not see the need for more than 100 waypoints. I run both on and off the trails. When in the mountains I typically have reasonably good visibility and would use waypoints only to mark intersections, passes, summits, etc. If I am following a trail there is no need to have waypoints between intersections. Frankly, while running I would not want to be distracted with waypoints every few minutes. I have an X10 as well and only add waypoints where needed to mark the points I mentioned above. On the most convoluted 50K race I have run, pre-running the course I might need 12 or 20 waypoints as to not miss any turns or intersections. That said, I do not know how the Ambit will implement route tracking. The X10 did this by allowing the software to automatically set waypoints. I suspect we will have to do this manually in Movescount. I for one will not likely take the time to insert anywhere near 100 waypoints into a route, I just do not have the time to do this. That means that the Ambit will probably want to guide you in a straight line from one waypoint to another, the more waypoints the better the track you can follow. However, as a runner it would be impossible to keep looking at the watch to make sure you are on track, you will end up tripping on something every few feet! I need to know if I am off trail, where the trail is I am heading toward or when on trail, which direction to go at an intersection. I think 100 waypoints will adequately meet my needs even for multiday runs of over 100 miles (170 km).


----------



## joelc

martowl said:


> I am an ultra runner and use a T6c. I am looking forward to the Ambit and believe it will meet my needs. I have to agree with the prior poster, as a trail runner I do not see the need for more than 100 waypoints. I run both on and off the trails. When in the mountains I typically have reasonably good visibility and would use waypoints only to mark intersections, passes, summits, etc. If I am following a trail there is no need to have waypoints between intersections. Frankly, while running I would not want to be distracted with waypoints every few minutes. I have an X10 as well and only add waypoints where needed to mark the points I mentioned above. On the most convoluted 50K race I have run, pre-running the course I might need 12 or 20 waypoints as to not miss any turns or intersections. That said, I do not know how the Ambit will implement route tracking. The X10 did this by allowing the software to automatically set waypoints. I suspect we will have to do this manually in Movescount. I for one will not likely take the time to insert anywhere near 100 waypoints into a route, I just do not have the time to do this. That means that the Ambit will probably want to guide you in a straight line from one waypoint to another, the more waypoints the better the track you can follow. However, as a runner it would be impossible to keep looking at the watch to make sure you are on track, you will end up tripping on something every few feet! I need to know if I am off trail, where the trail is I am heading toward or when on trail, which direction to go at an intersection. I think 100 waypoints will adequately meet my needs even for multiday runs of over 100 miles (170 km).


We are not running in the same locations then  If you try to run by yourself the last +40 km long trail running event I ran (you can find a map, with a track, on event website: Parcours « Trail des Marcaires 16 septembre 2012 - the page is in french, but the map is a map), with less than 100 way points for navigating, you will not reach the arrival lane. A large part of the course is in the forest, with plenty of (very nice by the way) single tracks crossing each others.

And even for clearer paths in the Alps as UTMB (I attended CCC two years ago), with less forest, I remain skeptical on the fact 100 way points is enough (especially for the night parts!).


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I also fall into the camp of those thinking that 100 waypoints will be enough. Admittedly, the longest event I'll do will "only" be about 70 km... but there, with the trail marked like a hiking path in the mountains (i.e., it helps but isn't absolutely necessary to know exactly where you need to go), waypoints for the checkpoints and some in between, at intersections/turns that might otherwise be hard to miss, will be quite enough.
Of course, if you want to be blown away getting a color touch display showing you a topographical map with a 3D view of an exact track, you're going to be disappointed. If you go on multi-day (and through the night-)races in complicated terrain, the Ambit will also not be your thing. (But then, that's a lot like the people complaining it will not easily fit under a sleeve in such a way as to be pulled free to read - that's just not the way you play the game...)

I think I have some use cases (in addition to the mountain marathons) for which it will be very nice, not least given that only one tool will be necessary for navigation help as well as HR monitoring. We'll see with actual use and reviews...

My puzzlement about the FootPOD not being compatible is manifold.
1) Why make the BikePOD compatible but not the FoodPOD when you only get speed and distance from that, which the GPS can do anyways (unless the FusedSpeed system were a handicap for that because the accelerometer doesn't notice you are moving when at a constant speed...)?
2) Accelerometer for FusedSpeed when running all well and good, but there's still, potentially at least, more erroneous results from an accelerometer on the wrist than on the foot. I.e.: What will FusedSpeed think is happening when I swing my arms wildly?
3) It's not just BikePOD for stationary bikes and FootPOD for treadmills that would be an additional idea, but what if I don't really care about the GPS data on the thousandth time I run the same track, and would rather conserve a bit of battery - i.e., why shouldn't I be able to set the Ambit up to use FootPOD data, and not the GPS?
(With the Quest's customization, one could do something like that, e.g. have a training mode using FoodPOD and HR belt, and another for only measuring HR, but not even looking for the FootPOD...)

There's always lots of questions, though... and honestly, from what I'm hearing, I think that the reason the manual is not released already and clarifying those questions is that some things aren't implemented in their final version yet (and given the possibility of updates via Movescount, who knows what else will yet be coming  )


----------



## joelc

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I also fall into the camp of those thinking that 100 waypoints will be enough. Admittedly, the longest event I'll do will "only" be about 70 km... but there, with the trail marked like a hiking path in the mountains (i.e., it helps but isn't absolutely necessary to know exactly where you need to go), waypoints for the checkpoints and some in between, at intersections/turns that might otherwise be hard to miss, will be quite enough.
> Of course, if you want to be blown away getting a color touch display showing you a topographical map with a 3D view of an exact track, you're going to be disappointed. If you go on multi-day (and through the night-)races in complicated terrain, the Ambit will also not be your thing. (But then, that's a lot like the people complaining it will not easily fit under a sleeve in such a way as to be pulled free to read - that's just not the way you play the game...)
> 
> I think I have some use cases (in addition to the mountain marathons) for which it will be very nice, not least given that only one tool will be necessary for navigation help as well as HR monitoring. We'll see with actual use and reviews...


I'm not expecting "a topographical map with a 3D view of an exact track", the navigation tips exposed in the video are fine and enough to me. It is even great the tips given are very synthetic, for being understood in one second when running. Suunto Ambit is coming with improvements very promising on every feature when compared with competitors, except on that navigation stuff where, just because of this 100 way point limitation, it falls behind. Look at navigation coming with Garmin 305 for years (Garmin 305 that I don't like for plenty of other reasons), and other models on the market, this limitation on 100 way points is far below everyone else and hard to understand.
Still envisioning to buy one Ambit, with the hope this limitation will be reconsidered before the watch to be on the market, or quickly after through an update via movescount.


----------



## gaijin

Rigel said:


> I think that there is too much hype about this Suunto GPS watch. I've had many GPS watches including now antique Casio SatNav's, X9's, X10's, and many chinese ones. I used them all to their limits in the mountains and everywhere. I regularly have a GPS on my wrist any time. I was waiting for an update in the X line from Suunto, but this Ambit is a dissapointment for me. I was expecting something that will really strike me.. The latest cheap GPS watch in my collection has 10,000 waypoints, more than 48,000 track points, and navigates me so easily that the new youtube video showing Ambit navigating looks ridiculous. Well it doesn't have the baro/alti sensor but it has the most flexible navigating and exercising functions on board. And it costs only USD160! That I suffered so much from the Suunto X series, they had crappy bezels and straps, software sucked and other issues, I am not sure I will have the 500 bucks to throw away again for a Suunto product. There are already better and cheaper Chinese alternatives that do better than the Suunto's flagship. I am aware of the claimed `ruggedness` of the watch, but believe me, you will feel very sorry when your first set of strap gives way. Sorry to spoil your appetite..!


I suggest you not purchase the AMBIT. ;-)

HTH


----------



## stetre76

joelc said:


> We are not running in the same locations then  If you try to run by yourself the last +40 km long trail running event I ran (you can find a map, with a track, on event website: Parcours « Trail des Marcaires 16 septembre 2012 - the page is in french, but the map is a map), with less than 100 way points for navigating, you will not reach the arrival lane. A large part of the course is in the forest, with plenty of (very nice by the way) single tracks crossing each others.
> 
> And even for clearer paths in the Alps as UTMB (I attended CCC two years ago), with less forest, I remain skeptical on the fact 100 way points is enough (especially for the night parts!).


I took a look at the map and the event you are planning to participate in and now I am not sure anymore, if we are talking about the same thing - if you really have to follow exactly this trail as shown on the map, then waypoints will never work.
That's a typical example for tracking and following a pretty much predefined track.

but then navigating along/following a predefined track is, in my view, completely different to using waypoints. 
Tracking/following a defined route brings with it that you have to look at the watch/GPS device pretty much all the time - not sure if that's what you want to do when competing in a trail run.

Working with waypoints is pretty much like getting an idea where to go and finding your way on your own - there you don't really have to look at the device all the time, and that might be a bit faster in a competition


----------



## joelc

stetre76 said:


> I took a look at the map and the event you are planning to participate in and now I am not sure anymore, if we are talking about the same thing - if you really have to follow exactly this trail as shown on the map, then waypoints will never work.
> That's a typical example for tracking and following a pretty much predefined track.
> 
> but then navigating along/following a predefined track is, in my view, completely different to using waypoints.
> Tracking/following a defined route brings with it that you have to look at the watch/GPS device pretty much all the time - not sure if that's what you want to do when competing in a trail run.
> 
> Working with waypoints is pretty much like getting an idea where to go and finding your way on your own - there you don't really have to look at the device all the time, and that might be a bit faster in a competition


Thanks for taking the time of looking at the map I gave as an example. Indeed, I should be more in search of following a well-predefined track. But it's not something impossible to propose nicely on a GPS watch. One could envision for instance a vibration when "leaving" the track, and then one has to look at the watch only when vibration occurs and the signs shown in the demo "too much on the right/too much on the left" are enough to me.

But indeed, I need to be able to download the GPX/KML stuff from an event website, import it on the watch, with or without going through movescount, I don't care as long as it works, and then follow a track made of thousands of way points. Again, this is something competitors are doing for a while, and from the information I was able to retrieve since Suunto Ambit has been announced, one month ago, Suunto Ambit is very promising on every aspect except on that regard, where information are fuzzy. Hope information will be more accurate soon... and good news


----------



## or_watching

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I also fall into the camp of those thinking that 100 waypoints will be enough. Admittedly, the longest event I'll do will "only" be about 70 km... but there, with the trail marked like a hiking path in the mountains (i.e., it helps but isn't absolutely necessary to know exactly where you need to go), waypoints for the checkpoints and some in between, at intersections/turns that might otherwise be hard to miss, will be quite enough.


Setting the Greed knob to 11....

I want more waypoints too. More for 'permanent' items I always want in the watch. And more for storing multiple routes (sets of event waypoints) - because why shouldn't they indulge my need to jam loads of electronic information into the watch. Electrons are really really small and don't take up much space. 

And I also want to follow my own existing tracks, and others imported tracks. Because, yep, sometimes 1000 data points in a Track are better than 100 waypoints on a Route. And, yep, the watch better have the memory for the 10's of 1000s of Track points. or else what's the point of a 15hr GPS battery life. 
(with a recording interval of 1/second: 15h * 60m * 60s = 54,000 track points)

So, certainly seems they *could* add more waypoints, if they just stole them from the trackpoint capacity (hopefully 50k-100k point). But, alas, like Garmin and Globalsat, they seem to like the number 100 for waypoints.

Now, back to scouring the internet for secret draft copies of the owners manual.


----------



## Enzomx

About the price:
*Ambit with HR belt*








*Just Ambit*








I am not sure if the price is the lowest in EU, but if You know anyone who has VIP access then You could use the discount 
Normal price there: Suunto Ambit Black HR + heart rate belt | Varuste.net


----------



## albireox

Did somebody managed to find if Ambit has a display similar to the Core, where it shows the barometric trend in the "main" screen (where it shows the date/time)? It might be a stupid question, but I find it very useful to have this kind of info.


----------



## or_watching

FYI.
The Suunto.com website displays different content for different regions.
Currently the "/us/en/" URLs *don't* display the "Questions & Answers" tab. There are currently about 45 questions answered.
The "/global/en/ URLs do show the Q&As.

e.g.
Suunto Ambit Black (HR) | Suunto
Suunto Ambit Black (HR) | Suunto

I sent them a support note. Hopefully they fix it soon.
Also note, the four different watch versions show different Q&As . I think the Black HR has the most.


----------



## gaijin

gaijin said:


> I have no way of predicting the future, obviously, but it is not hard for me to imagine Suunto developing a NEW Foot Pod that would allow the type of data gathering you are talking about. The software update feature through Movescount is a major positive sign that developments like this will be possible.
> 
> HTH


Here's the latest from Suunto concerning compatibility with the Foot Pod:

*The Ambit is compatible with Suunto Bike POD, Suunto ANT HR belt and Cadence POD. At launch the Foot POD will not be compatible, although it's possible that we will add the compatibility in the future.
*
Sounds promising.;-)


----------



## or_watching

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Well, now, to see about the "ANT" belt... I can accept if Suunto decides to dislike ANT+, after all, but if their own ANT protocol on the Dual belt were not the same as the one used in the ANT (belt for) the Ambit, I'd find that a very strange decision...


Sorry if this has been clarified somewhere already, but...
I wonder about the reason for the apparent absolute requirement (from the Q&As) for the new "ANT Comfort" belt for the AMBIT.
Is it somehow a different proprietary Suunto ANT protocol/standard/coding than all the other Suunto ANT belts? (original, comfort, dual, memory)
(e.g. Do we know if the Ambit ANT belt will work with the T6 watch?)
Or is it an interference topic. i.e. the other belt transmitters spit out some amount of RF noise that interferes with the GPS reception? (e.g. maybe would still work with a T6)

Thanks...


----------



## zuzi

Good evening. I wonder with what accuracy this watch will be showing altitude. What will be based on ? if the conversion of pressure, or GPS ?


----------



## or_watching

zuzi said:


> Good evening. I wonder with what accuracy this watch will be showing altitude. What will be based on ? if the conversion of pressure, or GPS ?


Suunto's words are:
_Accurate barometric altitude
Accurate vertical speed with barometric altimeter
Automatic Alti/Baro switch
Resolution = 1m_

How accurate is 'accurate'? Who knows. Resolution is not accuracy. Garmin seemed to have issues with the Barometric Altimeter initially on the 910xt (see garmin.com forums) - hopefully Suunto hasn't. IMHO they have a decent track record (no pun intended) for the baro/alt goodness.
The methods and techniques for the Baro/Alt calibration have not been published that I've seen. Hopefully they have applied some of the clever options to automate calibration via the GPS and by proximity to Waypoints with defined elevations.
Also unknown to me is if the GPS-computed elevation is a distinct showable value on the watch.


----------



## Lost-again

or_watching said:


> Sorry if this has been clarified somewhere already, but...
> I wonder about the reason for the apparent absolute requirement (from the Q&As) for the new "ANT Comfort" belt for the AMBIT.
> Is it somehow a different proprietary Suunto ANT protocol/standard/coding than all the other Suunto ANT belts? (original, comfort, dual, memory)
> (e.g. Do we know if the Ambit ANT belt will work with the T6 watch?)
> Or is it an interference topic. i.e. the other belt transmitters spit out some amount of RF noise that interferes with the GPS reception? (e.g. maybe would still work with a T6)
> 
> Thanks...


This is an important question if we are not to order the wrong package. I already have a Ant compatible belt; the dual comfort belt supplied with my t4d. However, when I submitted a query with Suunto on this, I was told that it is not comparable with the Ambit. Now the Suunto web site indicates it is compatible with the dual comfort belt and that it is Ant, very confusing!

I can only assume that Ant is no more a standard than Bluetooth, which also shares a multitude of compatibility issues between versions.


----------



## Joakim Agren

I just noticed a change in the specs on Suuntos website, they have removed the information that it is compatible with the Suunto ANT Dual belt. So it appears the Ambit will not work with any other belt then the regular Comfort belt that is included with the watch. This means no communication with exercise equipment in the gym.

By reading the QaA I found out that it will not come with a depth meter.

In a answer with regards to a comparison to the t6, it is claimed the Ambit lacks a count down timer. That is a disappointing considering that is is one of my gripes with my X10. Considering this is an exercise watch it is a strange decision not to include a timer. This was the answer about t6 vs Ambit:

"There are some differences between the t6d and the Ambit. E.g. countdown timer, real-time TE, real-time EPOC are not available in the Ambit."

I also found out that the thickness of the Ambit is 18.2mm, so my initial judgement of 18mm was spot on.


----------



## gaijin

Latest regarding when we may expect to see these in stores in the U.S.:

We are writing to let you
know that your pre order for the Suunto Ambit now has an expected release date
of mid-April. Suunto has recently let us know of this change, and we have
updated our website with this information. We will keep you updated of any additional
changes. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

:-(


----------



## Woody13

Spoke to Suunto yesterday, they tell me that the Ambit wont make its way to CANADA until mid April..........Damn


----------



## wydim

hi, I just registered on this forum after reading all of the 12 pages about the new AMBIT. I can't wait to get one !

My question about the navigation video posted previously : does the navigation function requires that I'm moving in a certain direction during the length of an interval (1 or 10 sec, or 1 min.) of GPS recording (that way it knows my direction of travel) to point to my next waypoint OR will it also point toward my next waypoint EVEN if I'm NOT MOVING (i.e. a real magnetic compass) ??

thank you !


----------



## or_watching

wydim said:


> does the navigation function requires that I'm moving in a certain direction ... OR will it also point toward my next waypoint EVEN if I'm NOT MOVING (i.e. a real magnetic compass) ??


Hi.
So far none of the WUS posters here have one of the watches, and it hasn't been reported yet that someone can exactly give an answer from hands-on experience.
But I think I'm safe to say that most of us interested in using the Navigation functions to *actually* navigate would find a GPS-driven (aka 'need to be moving') compass a major practical navigation deficiency in the Ambit. Certainly I don't expect that. Maybe an X10 user can confirm what Suunto implemented already in that.

And in viewing the video again, the speaker is stationary at the beginning and end, and direction to waypoint is not changing while he is stationary. (but nor does he turn-in-place so we can certainly confirm an answer to your question) From my experience in GPS-only compassess, once stationary the GPS system has no clue about north and immediately fluctuates. So, fingers-are-crossed that Suunto doesn't dissappoint you, or the rest of us.


----------



## gaijin

wydim said:


> hi, I just registered on this forum after reading all of the 12 pages about the new AMBIT. I can't wait to get one !
> 
> My question about the navigation video posted previously : does the navigation function requires that I'm moving in a certain direction during the length of an interval (1 or 10 sec, or 1 min.) of GPS recording (that way it knows my direction of travel) to point to my next waypoint OR will it also point toward my next waypoint EVEN if I'm NOT MOVING (i.e. a real magnetic compass) ??
> 
> thank you !


We can infer quite a bit from the answer about battery life given by Suunto on their web site:

*The duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.*

From this, and reading the specs, we know the AMBIT has a separate 3D Magnetic Compass with declination correction that does not require GPS to work.

To what extent this magnetic compass is integrated into the "Goto" function in the GPS is unclear.

HTH


----------



## bjw29

Well I have ordered my ambit through heart rate monitor USA for $475. I found a coupon through retail me not dot com 5% off. Now I have to find out how to properly sell my suunto all core black through this site.


----------



## RobGrinter

or_watching said:


> Hi.
> So far none of the WUS posters here have one of the watches, and it hasn't been reported yet that someone can exactly give an answer from hands-on experience.
> But I think I'm safe to say that most of us interested in using the Navigation functions to *actually* navigate would find a GPS-driven (aka 'need to be moving') compass a major practical navigation deficiency in the Ambit. Certainly I don't expect that. Maybe an X10 user can confirm what Suunto implemented already in that.
> 
> And in viewing the video again, the speaker is stationary at the beginning and end, and direction to waypoint is not changing while he is stationary. (but nor does he turn-in-place so we can certainly confirm an answer to your question) From my experience in GPS-only compassess, once stationary the GPS system has no clue about north and immediately fluctuates. So, fingers-are-crossed that Suunto doesn't dissappoint you, or the rest of us.


We have an early release Ambit here now and have had so for about a week. One of the staff here is putting it through its paces and doing a 3 part comprehensive review, with Part 1 being finalised for release in 2 days time. Lots of intricate pictures too.

The unit we have is not a fully functional one, but I can say it is not a GPS based compass and we have been pleasantly surprised with its waypoint navigation, indoors and without Satellite lock.

Not sure as a first poster I can publish the blog, so I will provide only if reasonably requested.

Cheers
Rob
(Australia)


----------



## gaijin

RobGrinter said:


> We have an early release Ambit here now and have had so for about a week. One of the staff here is putting it through its paces and doing a 3 part comprehensive review, with Part 1 being finalised for release in 2 days time. Lots of intricate pictures too.
> 
> The unit we have is not a fully functional one, but I can say it is not a GPS based compass and we have been pleasantly surprised with its waypoint navigation, indoors and without Satellite lock.
> 
> Not sure as a first poster I can publish the blog, so I will provide only if reasonably requested.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
> (Australia)


Welcome to WUS, Rob! Thanks for posting.

Please, post a link to your blog - sounds like it will be interesting stuff.


----------



## Jeff_C

Rob, Im the moderator on this forum. Welcome. If you would like to link to your blog that would be fine. Or if you dont mind send me a link, I will have a look and then post it if thats ok. 

Id like to start up a new thread anyway.

You can send me a link by clicking on my name (on the upper left of the post) and choosing to send me a private message. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff_C

Use the sales forums. NOT this forum. As per forum rules.


----------



## gaijin

This latest from Suunto sounds interesting:



Movescount update on Wed 29th February

February 29th is called the Leap
Day, and here in Movescount we are going to spend that day by doing a
maintenance update. The update will start on 7am (GMT) 29th Feb, and should
take few hours. We'll notify you when the update is completed and Movescount is
ready to be used again.

Most of our work lately has been related to making Movescount compatible with
the new Suunto
Ambit, but there's also quite many new features for the existing users as
well. More about those after the update... Stay tuned!

Keep on moving!

The Movescount team 

HTH


----------



## bjw29

I know I wasnt going to post it here sorry


Jeff_C said:


> Use the sales forums. NOT this forum. As per forum rules.


----------



## twelveone

Some more info on the ambit features here:

Ambit feature highlights


----------



## or_watching

twelveone said:


> Some more info on the ambit features here:
> 
> Ambit feature highlights


Check out the Latitude! This watch really is for Explorers!


----------



## RobGrinter

Jeff_C said:


> Rob, Im the moderator on this forum. Welcome. If you would like to link to your blog that would be fine. Or if you dont mind send me a link, I will have a look and then post it if thats ok.
> 
> Id like to start up a new thread anyway.
> 
> You can send me a link by clicking on my name (on the upper left of the post) and choosing to send me a private message.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks Jeff, I will definitely send it to you first. I thought it would be of interest as I know the review being done should be a quality piece and also noted in response that another poster noted that nobody to date actually has an Ambit, for which we here do. This should make it a good piece of information.

We are indeed a Suunto reseller, but ONLY in Australia, so anyone outside of Australia I neither can or will sell too. Hence, my reason for offering the Review is not to promote ourselves to the WUS forum for it serves me NIL benefit.

Once we have it up, I will PM you the link Jeff and you are welcome to do with it as you see fit ! Hope it helps.


----------



## twelveone

Some Q&A feedback from Suunto on Ultra168's site here: New Suunto Ambit Q&A Update « Ultra168

Interesting that this seems to contradict the Q&A on their website that states it is not compatible with the footpod mini. Guess we'll have to wait and see whether it will or not.

This is good news:
*Also, Is it ANT+ or still on Suunto's porprietary ANT setup?*

Ambit is ANT currently with other connection types including Bluetooth 4.0 and ANT+ being assessed as to the most useful upgrade in the future. There is focus on making the unit compatible with Power meters in SW2.0.


----------



## or_watching

twelveone said:


> Some Q&A feedback from Suunto on Ultra168's site here: New Suunto Ambit Q&A Update « Ultra168


Great information to supplement (and contradict) the official Q&A on numerous key questions. 
Contradictions + Enticements = Intrigue!!!!!


----------



## David Miguel

Some more info about Ambit: Suunto AMBIT GPS heart rate monitor


----------



## or_watching

Lost-again said:


> This is an important question if we are not to order the wrong package. I already have a Ant compatible belt; the dual comfort belt supplied with my t4d. However, when I submitted a query with Suunto on this, I was told that it is not comparable with the Ambit.


Here is another recent Suunto Q&A answer on compatibility of the belts. So, it seems to be a 1:1 compatibility - the Ambit can only use the 'new' (included) ANT HR belt, and the 'new' ANT belt will work only with the Ambit. That's a bummer for people already using other recent Suuntos. I'll refrain from getting too emotional... but hope they had a technical barrier and not just purely some marketing/revenue non-customer-oriented reason. Or mabye it's some forward-looking capability benefit, as hinted by the Ultra168 Q&A.
_"The new Suunto ANT comfort belt will not be compatible with the t6 or other Suunto ANT heart rate monitors."_


----------



## Jeff_C

Folks, there is a review out there... please lets hold on linking it here till I can get approval from WUS ownership. 

The review is on a retail site and that can be an issue.

I dont think it will be in this case as I have been in contact with Rob from the site. But please let me ask Ernie and we will go from there.

thanks! I should have an answer later today.


----------



## MagnumIP

The review is certainly in depth, but considering the product reviewed was not using final hardware OR software i'm not sure how useful it is - although the casing, strap and buttons are final versions so I guess all durability and 'feel' comments are valid.


----------



## bjw29

looks like Movescount dot com is down for maintenance. hopefully it will be updated for those writing a review to get a quick review on the ambits features through the site


----------



## RobGrinter

MagnumIP said:


> The review is certainly in depth, but considering the product reviewed was not using final hardware OR software i'm not sure how useful it is - although the casing, strap and buttons are final versions so I guess all durability and 'feel' comments are valid.


The model we have here is final hardware and the firmware is an ever changing thing. So I must disagree in that I think it is a very useful review for several reasons;

1. It is said that the firmware is about 80 to 90% of final product launch firmware.
2. The actual watch we have is 100% finished as a mechanical item. If the inner workings changes I would be surprised. we went further than the review states and cannot divulge further details we are aware of. Regardless, it certainly looks pretty final to us here.
3. The reveiw is better than any other review out there at this point right now, being 2 weeks before it is publicly on sale.
4. It also goes to answering Post #235 whereby the member states; "So far none of the WUS posters here have one of the watches, and it hasn't been reported yet that someone can exactly give an answer from hands-on experience."

It was point 4 above that provided me the motivation to say that we have an Ambit here now and that a review was imminent. We do truly hope you enjoy reading it and find it valuable when assessing the Ambit.

The writer is a massive Garmin fan and is fanatical about his devices. He lives and breathes all popular brands and knows them back to front. So to write about a Suunto product and come to the overall conclusion that he likes the Ambit is both an unbiased and radically different view point to his everyday life with Sport Watches mostly being Garmin. Peter is also an ultra runner that regularly competes in 50km and up to 250km trail running events. So you can be assured that tests performed are done over long distances and compared to a plethora of experiences.

Hence I propose that at this point in time, the review is probably the most useful review available out there. (of course, that could be different tomorrow, but for now until told otherwise I think it rings true).

The biggest disappointment was that we could not upload/download through Movescount due purly to the fact that Movescount was not updated to connect to the Ambit as yet. However since this in essence was not a watch issue, so we progressed with the view that in Part 2 we will put the watch, including Movescount, through real life situations using final product.

We will produce Part 2 and Part 3 in the coming months once we have final product in our hands (expected mid this month) and we will also make the reviews available to WUS readers pending approval by the moderators.

Lastly, please also note that we do not want you to buy anything from us based on any advice given and further we DO NOT conduct any sales whatsoever outside of Australia, so please do not contact us to make purchases, you will be politely turned away and are misguided as to our intentions to add value to the forum only.

The review has now been posted in a new thread by moderator Jeff_C here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/ambit-review-656011.html


----------



## bjw29

RobGrinter said:


> 3. It is better than any other review out there at this point right now, being 2 weeks before it is publicly on sale


 not to intrude but can you elaborate on the underlined red part of the quote. sorry just trying to get an estimated date of release for this product.


----------



## RobGrinter

Our sources here are currently stipulating mid March. This was up to date as of about 1 week ago. I do know the date more accurately, however I cannot divulge due other constraints, but emphasis on Mid !

This could be totally wrong for all I know though. Manufacturers hit delays all the time and announce them just when you get comfortable !


----------



## gaijin

@RobGrinter

Thanks very much for the great review. It was extremely helpful in identifying two major (for me) points which caused me to cancel the AMBIT I had on Pre-Order.

Those two points are:

1. Seconds in Time mode only available as a View option displacing the Day of the week. I really want Day/Date/Hour/Minutes/Seconds all displayed at once.

2. Time is not updated by GPS. Really? One of the major advantages of a GPS watch is the availablity of accurate time. Not to sync the watch with the signal from the GPS is a glaring oversight.

I have by no means written off the AMBIT, just decided that I will allow Suunto to go through the teething pains first before I re-evaluate.


----------



## twelveone

There's some nice official videos up on YouTube now. Like the intro one with the unboxing. Can't wait to get one of these, only a couple week to wait 

Kanaal van MovesCountbySuunto - YouTube


----------



## bjw29

Suunto has a couple of videos of the ambit on youtube now and I saw one that had the device where it automatically set its time but I am not sure if it was bc they plugged it up to the computer or not. I am with you on your 2 points, but I am thinking that Suunto is leaving the window open to take suggestion to add features later if there is enough demand for it. The reason I say that is because they have said that they will have firmware updates in the future to improve the features and or advance the features of this device.


gaijin said:


> @RobGrinter
> 
> Thanks very much for the great review. It was extremely helpful in identifying two major (for me) points which caused me to cancel the AMBIT I had on Pre-Order.
> 
> Those two points are:
> 
> 1. Seconds in Time mode only available as a View option displacing the Day of the week. I really want Day/Date/Hour/Minutes/Seconds all displayed at once.
> 
> 2. Time is not updated by GPS. Really? One of the major advantages of a GPS watch is the availablity of accurate time. Not to sync the watch with the signal from the GPS is a glaring oversight.
> 
> I have by no means written off the AMBIT, just decided that I will allow Suunto to go through the teething pains first before I re-evaluate.


----------



## or_watching

Anyone find any juicy tidbits in the videos?

Here's what I noted:
1. "Cadence Pod" "Bike Pod" and "HR" are all that is listed in the pairing menu. Nothing about a footpod.
2. In the silver unboxing video, it sure seems like the HR module doesn't say "Ant", more like "Dual." Pairing video shows an "Ant"
3. Compass calibration requires an extra 'tilt 90 degrees' step for full "3D" calibration. I like it, for some reason I can't explain.

Also, In this video:
suunto ambit gps uhr - YouTube
Can any German speaker please translate what he says about 
a) Track Back function at 2:23
b) Dual Belt at 4:50

From the videos, I'm liking the Silver more than Black.


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> @RobGrinter
> 
> Thanks very much for the great review. It was extremely helpful in identifying two major (for me) points which caused me to cancel the AMBIT I had on Pre-Order.
> 
> Those two points are:
> 
> 1. Seconds in Time mode only available as a View option displacing the Day of the week. I really want Day/Date/Hour/Minutes/Seconds all displayed at once.
> 
> 2. Time is not updated by GPS. Really? One of the major advantages of a GPS watch is the availablity of accurate time. Not to sync the watch with the signal from the GPS is a glaring oversight.
> 
> I have by no means written off the AMBIT, just decided that I will allow Suunto to go through the teething pains first before I re-evaluate.


Since the internal clock of the receiver unit must be properly synced with the time of the GPS satellites it must be syncronised with the satellites. Most likely the article only refers to the time zone settings (UTC offset). My Suunto X10 is the same, it will not update the proper time zone setting, that have to be done manually, by setting the UTC offset. Only the minutes and seconds is updated by the GPS signal. The most annoying thing about that is that DST settings will not automatically be adjusted.


----------



## RobGrinter

Joakim Agren said:


> Since the internal clock of the receiver unit must be properly synced with the time of the GPS satellites it must be syncronised with the satellites. Most likely the article only refers to the time zone settings (UTC offset). My Suunto X10 is the same, it will not update the proper time zone setting, that have to be done manually, by setting the UTC offset. Only the minutes and seconds is updated by the GPS signal. The most annoying thing about that is that DST settings will not automatically be adjusted.


I agree. The reviewer and I had a discussion about this and we also agreed that it must be Satellite time for it to restrict the adjustment of seconds. Minutes is adjustable for the time zones that are 1/2 hour off the regular UTC time zones. There was another obstacle that may have been some deliberate restriction within the sample we have. Hence further clarification will be made once we have the finished units.


----------



## Joakim Agren

RobGrinter said:


> I agree. The reviewer and I had a discussion about this and we also agreed that it must be Satellite time for it it restrict the adjustment of seconds. Minutes is adjustable for the time zones that are 1/2 hour off the regular UTC time zones. There was another obstacle that may have been some deliberate restriction within the sample we have. Hence further clarification will be made once we have the finished units.


I just saw this:

Suunto Ambit - Introduction and set up - YouTube

In the end of that video we can see that time is still displayed when the USB snake is connected to the computer and the watch. Perhaps this indicates it can still be operated while still charging. On the Suunto X10 time is not displayed while charging. Could you confirm if it can be charged and operated at the same time?

Also i wonder what type of stopwatch it has and what is the capacity of the stopwatch, is it 24 hours?

What about a timer, do it have any sort of count down timer?

I find it strange that a exercise watch do not have a timer!

One of my main gripes with the x10 was the lack of a timer, and it seems the Ambit is no better in that regard!


----------



## RobGrinter

Not sure what it is in other parts of the world, but here the retail price of the Ambit is 30% cheaper than the comparable price of the X10.


----------



## David Miguel

Thank you Rob for the helpful Ambit review I'm waiting for the 2nd and 3rd parts of it.

Like the possibility of the watch use the GPS atomic time the declination of the compass could be linked with the GPS.


----------



## SSingh1975

MagnumIP said:


> The review is certainly in depth, but considering the product reviewed was not using final hardware OR software i'm not sure how useful it is - although the casing, strap and buttons are final versions so I guess all durability and 'feel' comments are valid.


I was a PC games beta tester some years ago.

From my experience with the gaming betas, the final product doesn't really change that much, even though the developers would like to make you think otherwise ;-). Maybe a little here and there but the beta product does end up as the final prod a lot of times. In most cases, unless the beta gets released way ahead of mass production/final stamping, nothing much changes in the final copy.


----------



## MagnumIP

The Ambit does not have the option to update the time using GPS data.


----------



## bjw29

SSingh1975 said:


> I was a PC games beta tester some years ago.
> 
> From my experience with the gaming betas, the final product doesn't really change that much, even though the developers would like to make you think otherwise ;-). Maybe a little here and there but the beta product does end up as the final prod a lot of times. In most cases, unless the beta gets released way ahead of mass production/final stamping, nothing much changes in the final copy.


I understand what your saying but I work for a certain icompany  that makes the best m4a players, tablets, laptops, desktops and I have seen them change a product within a week of releasing just bc certain higher ups didnt like a certain part of the design. and I Suunto is following the foot steps of that company by even putting the "designed in Finland" on their product. plus like I said before Suunto said taht they are able to push out a firmware update to the Ambit to add features.


----------



## MagnumIP

SSingh1975 said:


> I was a PC games beta tester some years ago.
> 
> From my experience with the gaming betas, the final product doesn't really change that much, even though the developers would like to make you think otherwise ;-). Maybe a little here and there but the beta product does end up as the final prod a lot of times. In most cases, unless the beta gets released way ahead of mass production/final stamping, nothing much changes in the final copy.


In most cases I would certainly agree, but in this case there have been not-insignificant changes to both the hardware and software of the Ambit since the version that was reviewed was sent out. Not trying to create a controversy, it's just the way it is.


----------



## bjw29

plus its mostly a software/firmware upgrade that they can just update later if enough demand for it is out there.


----------



## or_watching

MagnumIP said:


> The Ambit does not have the option to update the time using GPS data.


Isn't that astonishing? In 10 GPS devices over 10 years, I've never seen one that didnt. I mean it's embedded in the bloody signal from the satellite. And its the knowledge of the exact time and satellite ephemeris that underlies the whole system. Right?


----------



## gaijin

MagnumIP said:


> The Ambit does not have the option to update the time using GPS data.


And that is a fatal flaw in a watch with GPS capability. :-(


----------



## bjw29

it might when it comes out and it may be just a firmware upgrade to update over the computer.


----------



## MagnumIP

bwrian said:


> it might when it comes out


No it won't.



bwrian said:


> may be just a firmware upgrade to update over the computer.


Well the Ambit can and will be updated with new features starting in the summer so anything is possible


----------



## bjw29

has anyone just asked Suunto about these features


----------



## gaijin

bwrian said:


> has anyone just asked Suunto about these features


I have asked Suunto about the Time of Day sync capability with the GPS signal - waiting for a response.


----------



## Joakim Agren

MagnumIP how are you so certain that it will not sync its time with GPS signals?

If that is the case, I think that is a major flaw and makes me think twice before buying it or not buying it.


----------



## bjw29

One of the things I would love to see in this device is a temperature differential like the Casio prw 5100 has where u can offset the temp from ur body heat and match the room temp


----------



## Jeff_C

To me that's a bit of a misnomer... I have had watches that allow for this sort of compensation before... they are never much more accurate... they tend to be affected by what you are doing etc... But yes, you can get it closer. 

But I have said it before, I will say it again... the temp feature is the most trivial feature on any of these watches. IMHO they may as well not even include that feature.


----------



## jegra

Just a word on the expected release date: I've just been on the phone to a stockist with whom I've placed an order, and he said that the first wave of Ambits is spoken for and will ship March 15 (in the US) to deliver around March 18, with a second wave in mid-April. So, if you didn't already order one, you'll probably have to wait another month when the major retailers (REI, etc.) get a hold of them.


----------



## funkright

*Re: Suunto Core or wait for Ambit*

I've owned several GPS based watches and this one definitely isn't as LARGE as others have been. Looks good. Just need to decide between the 910XT and this. Leaning to Suunto as it can be used as an all around watch as well


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

or_watching said:


> Anyone find any juicy tidbits in the videos?
> 
> Here's what I noted:
> 1. "Cadence Pod" "Bike Pod" and "HR" are all that is listed in the pairing menu. Nothing about a footpod.
> 2. In the silver unboxing video, it sure seems like the HR module doesn't say "Ant", more like "Dual." Pairing video shows an "Ant"
> 3. Compass calibration requires an extra 'tilt 90 degrees' step for full "3D" calibration. I like it, for some reason I can't explain.
> 
> Also, In this video:
> suunto ambit gps uhr - YouTube
> Can any German speaker please translate what he says about
> a) Track Back function at 2:23
> b) Dual Belt at 4:50
> 
> From the videos, I'm liking the Silver more than Black.


Yeah, FootPOD fell out, for now.
HR - see below.
I seem to remember that calibration on Suunto's instruments with 3D compass has been like that for a little while...

The German (more like, Austrian/Bavarian) vid:

About the TrackBack function: he only says that you have it if you need it, and (this is quite interesting) that you can access your GPS location data immediately.
He seems to mean both as in: you can access GPS also if you are in "exercise" mode... Or at least, that's how I hope it can be interpreted. From what I've been hearing, one should be able to navigate and log exercise data, or exercise and navigate along waypoints, but I haven't heard/seen anything definitive on that yet, and am a little concerned this may not be implemented as well as one might wish (though Suunto tends to surprise me on the plus side...)

Interestingly, at ~4:50, he was still saying that the non-HR package only just comes without the HR belt, and that you could just as well use an older model HR belt that you have - which is, apparently, not so anymore - and so far, this is the one decision of Suunto's I have the most trouble understanding...


----------



## brvheart

I have not read through all 15 pages just yet (I am working on it though) 

Is anyone else concerned with the 50hr battery life? If you go on an expedition of more than 3 days and have no power source this would be an issue? It is the only thing that has me worried - though I will be buying one anyways I think


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> I have not read through all 15 pages just yet (I am working on it though)
> 
> Is anyone else concerned with the 50hr battery life? If you go on an expedition of more than 3 days and have no power source this would be an issue? It is the only thing that has me worried - though I will be buying one anyways I think


That 50 hour battery life is with constant 1 fix/minute use of the GPS.

With just the ABC functions of the watch, battery life is 30 days.

If you don't mind a little more bulk in your pack for an extended trip, you could always use a Solia solar charger as Suunto has recommended in the past for the X9/X10 family of watches: BOLT Solar Battery Charger (S620-AH1RW)

Using a solar charger, you could charge the charger during the day and charge your watch at night - repeat ad infinitum. ;-)

HTH


----------



## brvheart

Thanks G - while I totally agree with both - there is a way around it as well as shutting off the features, I buy the tool to use the tool not as a "watch" so to speak. But yeah, I concur with you if I want a little more bulk with the BOLT.


----------



## or_watching

brvheart said:


> I have not read through all 15 pages just yet (I am working on it though)
> 
> Is anyone else concerned with the 50hr battery life? If you go on an expedition of more than 3 days and have no power source this would be an issue? It is the only thing that has me worried - though I will be buying one anyways I think


Indeed yes. But not really a new concern.

Anyone who needs more than 50hrs of "GPS-on" battery life definitely needs to be worried about AMBIT. And worried too about essentially any other battery-powered GPS receiver (at least that I know of). e.g. my GPSMAP60 lasts 20hrs on a pair of regular AAs. Batteries and Solar Juice for electronics (headlamps, cell phones, cameras etc) are pretty high on most folks lists of stuff to consider for such an outing. (Except for the hiking purists who leave all the electrons at home).

What's cool, and new, is that the Ambit makes it even a point of reasonable discussion and consideration for a wrist-mounted navigation and tracking device to be 'charge-free' for a couple days out on a trek.

And knowing how my hypoxic brain works, I'd likely accidentally set the intervals to 1/sec, and the bloody thing would be dead on day1. And two months later, some ranger would find a Built-To-Last Ambit with a high-resolution recorded track in a pile of bear scat, and figure out exactly where I'd been during the first 16 hrs of my trip. ;-)
And that is why my bloody backpack is always so dang heavy! extra batteries.


----------



## brvheart

All good points  - cant have it all I suppose - we can still dream though


----------



## wydim

About the latest rumors talking about the FOOT POD not working with the AMBIT, I thought I could contribute with this :

FROM THE OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE on Suunto's website (1-2-2012) RED WORDS HIGHLIGHTED BY ME
Comments Jonathan Wyatt, six-time world mountain running champion:"As a trail runner and mountain athlete, what I need in a watch is a heart rate monitor, speed & distance, and altimeter. The AMBIT has all these features in one unit which is really exciting. One of the main problems for endurance athletes is battery life of conventional GPS sports watches so the promise of 50hrs is a big step forward.""Fused speed technology also gives a more accurate pace which is vital for anyone serious about their running. Being able to pair it and use it with all the existing PODs and comfort belts is another big plus point for me. This means one watch can be used for all my activities like mountain biking, road cycling, trail and mountain running, cross country skiing and ski mountaineering."

 how can they allow this to be said and not make the foot POD to work with the ambit.

​


----------



## brvheart

so I guess that I just have not realized that 50hrs is good for this type of thing. I never use GPS unless on my phone and just now have the need to have it while on photography adventures. So I guess this is pretty good. I just went to buy one and nothing like seeing available 4/20/12 when I want one now lol.


----------



## gaijin

wydim said:


> About the latest rumors talking about the FOOT POD not working with the AMBIT ...


It's not a rumor.

Here's the answer from Suunto:

Answer: 
The Ambit is not compatible with the Foot POD.
1 week, 6 days ago
by 
AnniFromSuunto

HTH


----------



## cal..45

wydim said:


> how can they allow this to be said and not make the foot POD to work with the ambit.[/COLOR][/LEFT]


What do you need a foot pod for when a GPS sits on your wrist?

cheers


----------



## wydim

cal..45 said:


> What do you need a foot pod for when a GPS sits on your wrist?
> 
> cheers


2 reasons I would like the foot POD to be compatible with the ambit.

1) Running on a treadmill
2) running and trekking where GPS signal is unavaible (Mt Katahdin in Baxter State Park, to name only one)


----------



## brvheart

wydim - on point number one - wouldnt you just be using it for the heart rate on a treadmill?


----------



## funkright

brvheart said:


> wydim - on point number one - wouldnt you just be using it for the heart rate on a treadmill?


Knowing the distance actually travelled is 'actually' nice to know when analyzing your performance..


----------



## or_watching

Footpod
3) (for some people): running cadence (has Movescount supported this for any watch?)
1a) Treadmill: to upload to Movescount - e.g. compare HR to speed/distance. For some folks, if all the data isn't in a computer, it's like the exercise didn't happen.


----------



## or_watching

*Suunto AMBIT Q&A Table*

Maybe it's just me, but the Suunto.com Q&A section is really annoying. A million clicks to look through it.
And not to mention, separate Q&A for the SilverHR, Black nonHR, and Silver non-HR. Good grief.

I hope it's not against a Forum rule for me to re-post them here in a Table for the benefit of Humankind.
Hopefully not too many cut-paste errors on my part.:-s


*GENERAL*Where can I buy Suunto Ambit?Suunto Ambit is available globally at selected outdoor and sport retailers. It is also available via the suunto.com webshop.Do I need a computer to take Ambit into use?You need to wake up the unit by charging it. You can do this by either attaching the unit with the USB-cable to PC or by charging the unit with USB-compatible wall charger. The USB-cable comes in the device package whereas the charger is available as separate accessory.What is the depth/thickness of the Suunto Ambit?The Suunto Ambit thickness is 18,2mm.Are the power cable and data download cable one in the same on the Ambit?
Is the cable the same as used with a T6?
Is charging through USB only? (is there a wall adapter?)
Can GPS be turned off in order to achieve longer battery life?No, the t6 USB cable is not compatible with the Ambit.
The USB cable is part of the Ambit sales package whereas the AC charger is available as a separate accessory.
GPS should be turned off when it's not used.What are the retail prices recommended by Suunto for Ambit in USA and EMEA/APAC?The recommended retailer price is 429/479 EUR in Europe and $500/550 in the US.what is the cost of the Ambit?The recommended retailer price is 429/479 EUR in Europe and $500/550 in the US.If I buy the Ambit without HR-belt, can I upgrade it into full functionality simply by buying the HR-belt?Yes, the full functionality is there in each Ambit and you can enjoy the HR-features (such as calories, real-time HR, average HR, peakTE etc.) simply by buying the HR-belt and pairing it with your Ambit.except of selected outdoor and sport retailers where else can i buy the suunto ambit from?
the suunto.com webshop is selling only accessories as i've realisedSuunto Ambit is available globally at selected outdoor and sport retailers. It is also available via the suunto.com webshop.What are the diameter of the clock?The diameter of the Ambit is 50mm.What does it mean that each version of Ambit has both light and dark displays?You can invert the display colour in both Ambit versions (Silver and Black) from light to dark or vice versa simply by long pressing the VIEW button.Ambit: Manufacturing country?
In which country are Ambits manufactured? ..rumour goes they are made in Finland.
Or are the 'Designed in Finland, made in China' as some of the Suunto's cheaper models?The Ambit is made in Finland.Can you give the dimensions of the Ambit ie. face diameter, width, total lug size ?The Ambit dimensions are 
case diameter: 50mm
display diameter: 29,8mm
thickness: 18,2mmwhere and when can I get Suunto Ambit online the earliest?Suunto Ambit is available globally at selected outdoor and sport retailers. It is also available via the suunto.com webshop.Can the Suunto Ambit connect to my computer via the wireless USB Dongle (Suunto Movestick Mini) or am I stuck using a cable? ThanksThe Suunto Ambit is not compatible with the Movestick Mini. The Ambit comes with a USB cable.How does the face crystal of the Ambit compare to the crystal on the t3c. I have not been impressed with the crystal on my t3cThe Suunto Ambit display material is mineral crystal glass.What is the projected release date of the Ambit in Canada or USA?The Ambit will be available in April, please contact your nearest retailer to enquire about specific availability dates:
www.suunto.com/dealer-locatorCan I choose which options I want on the display, such as distance, speed and time on the same time? Is it maximum three options I can have on the display?The Ambit display is fully customizable, a maximum of 3 different options can be displayed at the same time.When will the Ambit be released
When I last spoke to a Suunto rep. the expected release of the Ambit was March 2012. Now that March has arrived, is there a more specific date? Online retailers are still saying they do not have their orders in yet for sale.

I am very excited to try this new product.The Ambit will be available for purchase in April, although some retailers countries may receive deliveries earlier than others. Please contact your retailer directly for specific availability information, many of our retailers can also take pre-orders.Options 
So, it is possible to have on the display at the same time the options stopwatch, distans i km and the pace(km/h)...?
To set the heart rate, do I have to press any button, or..?The Ambit display is fully customizable. You can select which data you wish to appear in the top and middle sections of the display. In the lower part of the display you can select upto 5 different types of data which you can then scroll through using the 'View' button.Software Update 
Thanks for your answers. But they bring me new questions :
- How can we get informed of upcoming software updates and roadmap ?
- Will software updates be Free of charge ?

My T3 is getting old yet it is still very good device. I would be very pleased to replace it via an ambit, especially for its GPS and Alti/Baro features. But i cannot afford loosing timers.

I may buy an ambit and wait for software updates, but only if I get visibility on those updates forecast.

Otherwise, I'll have to consider other products.The Ambit software updates will be provided free of charge. When you connect your Ambit to Moveslink you will be automatically notified if there is a software update available.Why GPS receiver is located in the bottom of the sphere and not on the top?. 
Presumably the GPS reception would be better if located on the top being more separated from the body.
Due to the position of the wrist while walking or running GPS reception is far superior when the receiver is in the 6 o'clock position.
suunto ambit black, is this watch available to buy now? is it in stock?
The Ambit will be available for purchase in April.
*CLOCK and TIME*Does Time of Day Sync with GPS?
The GPS signals provide a very accurate time reference. Can The AMBIT sync with the time signal from the GPS to display an accurate Time of Day? Or is the Time of Day a separate function that is set by the user and independent of GPS time?Time is a separate function in the Ambit, it cannot be updated via GPS, it can only be set manually.Can Suunto AMBIT show the time where seconds also are show all the time.
And are time synchronized to GPS time.Seconds are shown in the main TIME mode in the lower part of the display - the location of the seconds cannot be changed but you can choose whether they are shown or not.

The Ambit does not synchronize time via GPS, the time mist be set manually.Suunto X10 sychronizes the current time from the satellite signal every time the GPS is activated.
why does Suunto ambit not have this ?For the Ambit release we have focused on perfecting the core functionality.
The Ambit is our first user updateable product and we will be adding new features in future software updates. Customer feedback will of course be taken into account when develping new software versions.*SW COMPATIBILITY & MOVESCOUNT
*Is Ambit compatible with Macs?Yes, you can attach the device to any USB compatible PC or Mac for charging. Moveslink software that you need for connecting your Ambit to Movescount.com online service is both PC and Mac compatible.Will the Suunto Ambit work with a Mac?You can attach the Ambit to any USB compatible PC or Mac for charging. Moveslink software that you need for connecting your Ambit to Movescount.com online service is both PC and Mac compatible.Is Ambit compatible with Google Earth 3D and digital maps?Tracks made by Ambit can be exported from Movescount in KML/GPX format, which in turn can be imported to Google Earth or any other digital map software (that support kml/gpx format) . This functionality will be available on spring 2012. Direct integration to e.g. Google Earth (by pressing a button) will not be available in the foreseeable future.Will the Ambit work with ATHLETE software
Can ATHLETE either read directly from the watch, or read exported files from Movescount?The Ambit is compatible with Movescount.Why should I use Movescount.com with Ambit?For enhanced usability part of Ambit settings are available only in Movescount. In addition, you can easily create waypoints in Movescount using googlemaps. Furthermore, you can customize the sport modes you want to use in Movescount where the customization is much easier to do.Is Ambit compatible with Firstbeat Athlete software?
Does Ambit work together with Firstbeat technologies softwares, like T6?
I´m intrested Firstbeat Athlete real time analysis possibilities.The Ambit is compatible with Movescount.*HEART RATE BELTS*Which heart rate belts does my Ambit work with?Suunto Ambit is designed to support the new Suunto ANT HR belt.Does Ambit come with Heart Rate belt?You can buy Ambit with or without HR belt.When ANT Comfort Belt will be available separately from AMBIT?The Suunto ANT Comfort Belt can be purchased separately.what's the SUUNTO ANT COMFORT BELTOriginal
It's the new heart rate belt that is compatible with the Ambit.

*Updated Mar 15*
The new Suunto ANT Belt differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is also compatible with selected gym equipment.

The new Suunto ANT HR belt is also compatible with all Suunto ANT products.
Is Suunto Ambit compatible with Suunto Memory belt?
If I already own a suunto memory belt, do I still need to get the heart rate monitor with the ambit?
Original:
The Ambit is not compatible with the Memory Belt, only with the new Suunto ANT HR belt.

*Updated Mar15*
The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT Belt which differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is compatible with selected gym equipment. Ambit has now also been tested with the Dual Belt so if you already own a Dual Belt or want to use it instead of the Suunto ANT Belt you may do so.

Older ANT belts such as the Memory belt are not compatible.
is the suunto ant comfort belt connected with suunto ambit wireless?Yes the heart rate belt will transfer the heart rate signal to the Ambit using ANT signal. It is wireless.
And the HR-belt of my T3C is compatible with the Ambit HR-belt ? thanksThe Suunto Dual Belt is not compatible but the new Suunto ANT HR Belt.New Ambit ANT Comfort Belt compatibility with T6
I understand that only the 'new ANT comfort belt" is compatible with the AMBIT. And not the Dual or Memory belt.
Is the ANT Comfort belt that comes with an Ambit compatible with the T6 or other Suunto ANT HR watches?Original Q&A answer:
The new Suunto ANT comfort belt will not be compatible with the t6 or other Suunto ANT heart rate monitors.
*
Revised Q&A answer (Mar13):*
The new Suunto ANT HR belt is also compatible with the Suunto t6/t6c/t6d.

*Updated Mar15*
The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT Belt which differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is compatible with selected gym equipment. Ambit has now also been tested with the Dual Belt so if you already own a Dual Belt or want to use it instead of the Suunto ANT Belt you may do so.

The new Suunto ANT HR belt is also compatible with the t6/t6c and t6d.
Is Ambit compatible with DUAL Comfort Belt from T3d?Original:
The Suunto Ambit is not compatible with the Dual Belt. It is compatible with the new Suunto ANT Belt.

*Update Mar16*
The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT Belt which differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is compatible with selected gym equipment. Ambit has now also been tested with the Dual Belt so if you already own a Dual Belt or want to use it instead of the Suunto ANT Belt you may do so.
Is the ambit compatible with the dual comfort belt?Original:
The Suunto Ambit is not compatible with the Dual Belt, only with the new Suunto ANT Belt.

*Update Mar16*
The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT Belt which differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is compatible with selected gym equipment. Ambit has now also been tested with the Dual Belt so if you already own a Dual Belt or want to use it instead of the Suunto ANT Belt you may do so.The Suunto Ambit is not compatible with the Dual Belt, only with the new Suunto ANT Belt.
HR belts compatible with the Ambit
Is the dual comfort belt compatible with the ambit? Is the comfort belt sold with the Ambit compatible with the T6c/d?Original:
The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT belt which differs significantly from the Dual Belt. While the Ambit can receive a signal from the Dual Belt we do not recommend using these products together as doing so may result in incorrect heart rate, consumed calories, Peak Training Effect or recovery time.
The new Suunto ANT HR belt is also compatible with the t6/t6c and t6d.

*Updated Mar16*
The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT Belt which differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is compatible with selected gym equipment. Ambit has now also been tested with the Dual Belt so if you already own a Dual Belt or want to use it instead of the Suunto ANT Belt you may do so.

The new Suunto ANT HR belt is also compatible with the t6/t6c and t6d.
*NAVIGATION & COMPASS*What is a 3D compass?3D compass is a compass unique to Suunto that will show accurate readings also when the compass is tilted. Hence, you don't need to keep the compass on level to get steady readings.In the new Ambit, is it possible to create a new waypoint by using only the watch? (without connecting the watch to movescount, just like in the X10).Yes, it's possible to create a waypoint in the Ambit from your current location. You can also create waypoints in Movescount by selecting them on a digital map or inserting the coordinates. Waypoints in the device and in Movescount are always synced when you connect your Ambit to Movescount.Does it have the military mrgrs gps settingYou can select the format from the following grids:
● latitude/longitude
● UTM (Universal Transverse Mercator)
● MGRS (Military Grid Reference System)The coordinates can apear in other cordinate system except WGS 84? Can i change the datum setup etc or it is fixed in WGSAt the moment it's not possible to change the datum in the Ambit. In the later software updates different datums will be available and a list will be available via Movescount.Can the Ambit trace back along a track?
Can the Ambit provide direction to follow back along a recorded track? (e.g. Find back, or Track back to start?)The Suunto Ambit doesn't have a track back feature.Is it possible to upload a track shared on the net on the watch and navigate based on it?
As a trail runner, an important use case for me is to get a GPX/KML file from the web site of a trail running event, and manage 1) to upload it on Suunto Ambit and 2) using it for navigating.
It is possible through two operations via Movescount (import into a Movescount a GPX/KML file as a move + export a move to the watch), that would be fine. Or without Movescount? Is is possible, whatever the way?It's not possible to navigate a track in the first version of the Suunto Ambit.*BATTERY LIFE & CHARGING*When using the GPS and heart rate monitor on the Ambit, what is the spec'd battery life before recharge is required?The duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.Battery life with GPS off / is battery replaceable?
I saw that the battery life should be roughly 50 hours with the GPS enabled. How long should the battery last when the GPS is off?The duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.Also, since rechargeable batteries will hold less & less charge as they age, is the battery replaceable?The battery can be replaced at the service center.With the Ambit what is the expected battery lifeThe duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.Suunto Ambit - How long does each battery charge lasts?
How long will it work in a multi-day trek in the wild, without electricity supply?The duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.How can it be charged, computer, wall charger, solar?The unit can be charged by either attaching it with the USB-cable to PC or by charging the unit with USB-compatible wall charger.What charger is included?The USB-cable comes in the device package whereas the charger is available as separate accessory.Ambit: will I be able to use in exercise mode with HR only (no GPS) to maximize battery life?Yes you can.What is the battery life expectation with various modes on or offThe duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.Can GPS be turned on/off during an exercise recording?
Will I be able to switch GPS on/off on the fly?GPS cannot be turned on and off during exercise.For how log does battery lasts when GPS is on use and when it is offThe duration of the battery depends on how the device is used. If the device is taking GPS fix each second then battery lasts at least 15 hours whereas if the device is taking GPS fix once every 60 seconds the battery duration is 50 hours. If you use only the altimeter, barometer, compass and time functions then the battery lasts 30 days.*FUSEDSPEED*Is the Suunto Ambit's FusedSpeed advanced training functions applicable to Sea Kayakiing?Fused speed combines GPS speed and wrist acceleration based speed. Wrist acceleration based speed is calculated from the hand movement and is sports mode dependent. At the moment wrist acceleration speed supports only running and walking sports modes. Therefore, the wrist acceleration based speed is not valid in other sports modes.Calibration
In your response to an earler question, you state that, "Wrist acceleration based speed is calculated from the hand movement and is sports mode dependent. At the moment wrist acceleration speed supports only running and walking sports modes."
With that in mind, is it possible, from the menu, to calibrate the FusedSpeed setting?No it's not possible to calibrate the FusedSpeed settings.Fusedspeed Technology Explanation
With the fusedspeed technology built into the watch, does this mean that the Ambit will atempt to record distance when used on a treadmill and have some degree of accuracy?Fused speed is a unique combination of GPS and acceleration sensor readings for more accurate running speed. The GPS signal is adaptively filtered based on acceleration, giving a more accurate reading at steady running speeds and a quicker response to changes in speed. Fused speed is meant for running and walking, not for other types of sports. It's an aid to the GPS signal and cannot be used without a GPS signal.*PODS and ANT*Will it be compatible with mobile devices which have ANT+ technology (for example.: SE xperia active)?ANT is not compatible with ANT+.Ambit compatible with cadence pod
Hi, can you tell me if the Ambit is compatible with the suunto cadence pod ?The Ambit is compatible with the Cadence POD.Ambit:Ant or Ant+?
Is this watch using Suunto's own proprietary Ant implementation or is it Ant+ combatible. For example are HR-belts from other manufacturer compatible with this model?Ambit uses ANT, which is not compatible with ANT+.
Other manufacturer's belts are not compatible.Does Ambit display running cadence when paired with the foot pod?The Ambit is not compatible with the Foot POD.Does the Ambit watch support ANT+Will the new Ambit support ANT+ devices such as cadence or power meters etc?The Ambit does not support ANT+.Per the spec sheet, Ambit is compatible with PODs. Which PODs work with Ambit? Is Foot POD compatability planned as a firmware update?The Ambit is compatible with Suunto Bike POD, Suunto ANT HR belt and Cadence POD. At launch the Foot POD will not be compatible, although it's possible that we will add the compatibility in the future.Can I engage use of the bike pod for an exercise recording after I've already started the stopwatch?Is the watch compatible with the running pod to be used on a treadmill?The Ambit is not compatible with the Suunto Foot POD.Compatible with the road bike POD?
Anni mentioned Ambit will be compatible with the bike POD. I assume this also includes the "ROAD" Bike POD, right? Thanks!The Ambit is compatible with both the Bike POD and the Road Bike POD.It would be great if it could be paired to foot pod mini!!!!*TRAINING FUNCTIONS*Is there any functionality available with the t6 that is not available with Ambit?There are some differences between the t6d and the Ambit. E.g. countdown timer, real-time TE, real-time EPOC are not available in the Ambit.Can you do customized intervalls? For example run for 1 km rest for 2 min?Intervals are time-based but laps can be made based on distance or time.Are the training fields customizable? Can the Ambit show Pace instead of Speed?The displays are customizable and pace is one of the options you can have on the display.Do I get all the physiological parameters and analysis that Suunto t6 has also with Ambit?Yes, beat to beat HR data is available from Ambit and respective HR analysis can be done in Movescount.com just like with t6.Can the Ambit show Training Effect?
Can the Ambit be customized to show achieved TE?The Ambit can show Peak Training Effect, please see the video below for more details:
Suunto Training parametres - YouTubeAmbit; Real time TE
In the technical specs. it states real time TE is available. In a previously answered question it states not available.
Which is the correct answer?The Ambit can show Peak Training Effect, please see the video at the link below for more information:
Suunto Training parametres - YouTubeDoes the SUUNTO AMBIT have a Stopwatch?
Hi. The Specifications page doesn't mention this. Does the SUUNTO AMBIT have a stopwatch or timer that allows the user to accuratley time trail runs/rides and other activities etc?The stopwatch is available in the exercise mode.Will the Suunto Ambit be able to show EPOC and VO2 in movescount?Yes, EPOC and VO2 can be shown in Movescount for Ambit Moves which include HR data.Interval training with suunto ambit
I was wondering if it will be possible to create an interval session in movescount and download it to the suunto ambit?
Also will it be possibel to export data from movescount for analysis in other software like sporttracks?It's not possible to upload the training program into the Ambit.
You can export data into .xls format from Movescount.Can the data on the Ambit be used to calculate respiratory rate, and EPOC like on the T6?You can see EPOC when you transfer your Ambit move to Movescount.You said earlier That ambit has no countdown timers, but does it have interval timers for instance like the t3 ones ? Would you please give more détails about chronometers on ambit ?The Ambit does not have interval or countdown timers although future updates will be done partly based on customer feedback so it is possible that these features could be added at a later date.1) Does Ambit have Autopause function while used in training with GPS or Bike pod?
2) As stated in the PTE video, PTE is based on user Activity Level. By who is the activity level is calculated? By Ambit after manual set in the unit and training history (like T series) or by Movescount?
3) How many trainings could be stored and viewed in Ambit memory? I mean with T3 it could be maximum 15 trainings. Will I be able to save for instance 7 trainings lasting 2 hours with full GPS usage during training? (It means to be able to use a train with Ambit for one week without PC)
4) What about Laps? Is there any limit on number of Laps? For instance for T3 it is 50 laps max per one training.The Ambit does not have an autopause feature.

Activity Level can be set in Movescount.

There is no maximum amount of logs which can be recorded as the amount depends on the log duration. With GPS (1 second's fix interval), alti-baro and HR recording activated you can store approximately 15 hours of data. The Ambit has a circular memory so when the memory becomes full the Ambit will start to overwrite the log.

The amount of laps which can be recorded depends only on the available memory. The theoretical limit for the amount of laps in 1 log is 65000.Is it possible to create a workout based on pace/time/intervals and upload it to Suunto Ambit?It is not possible to upload a workout to the Ambit, although you can set certain training features such as HR limits and a distance based autolap.what do you mean by "calories in real time"?Calories in real time means that the current calorie consumption for the activity you are performing can be seen on the display and is regularly (real time).Intervals or not? 
First you say:
Intervals are time-based but laps can be made based on distance or time.
1 week ago

and then you say:
The Ambit does not have interval or countdown timers although future updates will be done partly based on customer feedback so it is possible that these features could be added at a later date.
19 hours ago

Which one is it? It is pretty incredible if you don't a least have a simple time-based interval function on a watch that is partly aimed at trail-runners and at a very high price. I like the ambit but this is a dealbreaker for me and need an correct answer before I decide to buy oneThe Ambit does not have interval, countdown or warmup timers.

In the Ambit when recording a log you have the possibility to record laps either manually or by using the autolap feature which records laps automatically based on a preset distance.*SWIMMING & MULTISPORTS*Will I be able to track HRM and GPS while swimming? Please do not reject this question...it's simple.The Ambit will not track heart rate or speed/distance in water. Swimmers can use it as a stopwatch.I'm thinking about using this for triathlon and I'm trying to figure out how I can record different segments. I would push the lap button in between events to get times for each segment:
SWIM: Start stopwatch only
T1: turn on HRM
BIKE: use HRM and bike POD (to conserve battery)
T2:
RUN: HRM and switch to GPS
Is this possible without stopping the stopwatch recording between segments?If you want to record only one log, you will need to use only one sport mode. Within that one sport mode the HR is either on or off for the whole duration of the recording. Also the GPS is either on or off throughout the whole recording.
So what you are suggesting to do is only possible if you stop the log, change the sport mode in use and create 1 mode for each segment of the triathlon exercise.Does the AMBIT have a Depth Meter?
With the increased water resistance of the AMBIT compared to the CORE which has a depth meter, I was wondering if the AMBIT also had one.The Ambit does not have a depth meter.Can the Ambit count the strokes when swimming?
Using the accelerometer, could the current Ambit or other releases work as a stroke counter for swimming? could it also be used for counting running cadence?The accelerometer in the Ambit is currently not able to provide stroke or cadence information, although all feedback is taken into consideration when developing future updates.*MEMORY CAPACITY*
What is memory capacity of Suunto Ambit?

The maximum length of a log in Ambit is 16 hours. This means that you are logging GPS, HR, altitude, air pressure and other relevant data with 1 seconds interval. If the recording interval is longer (for GPS data it can be 60 seconds and for other data it can be 10 seconds) the length of the log is also longer.
How many trainings I can safe on Suunto Ambit ( HR )
How many training sessions I can safe on the watch before the memory is full. Let's say I'm on a trail for 14 days and can reload the batterie but has no chance to safe my data on movescout.
For the batterie life, can I select different GPS signal frequency?The maximum length of a log in Ambit is 16 hours. This means that you are logging GPS, HR, altitude, air pressure and other relevant data with 1 seconds interval. If the recording interval is longer (for GPS data it can be 60 seconds and for other data it can be 10 seconds) the length of the log is also longer.*BAROMETER, WEATHER, ELEVATION*Will Ambit have storm warnings in a future update? 
Having a barometer and being able to track weather changes, will the Ambit get a storm alarm in a future update?
We do plan to add some additional features to the Ambit but the feature list is not yet finalized, more information will be available later this year. All feedback is taken into consideration when developing future updates.Alti calibration
Isn't the Ambit capable of using the built-in GPS receiver to set correct (height above sea level) altitude automatically?
GPS cannot be used to measure altitude in the Ambit although it is possible that this feature could be added in a future update.
*THE MOTHER OF ALL QUESTIONS*1) What datums does the GPS support
2) How many tracklogs can the unit store?
3) How many waypoints per tracklog?
4) Can tracklog recording interval be set by time or distance?
5) How many routes can the unit store
6) How many points per route?
7) Can routes be created in your software or only in the watch itself?
8) Does the unit display Course, Heading and Bearing to a waypoint?
9) Does the unit indicate accuracy of location?
10) Can the user configure GPS information displayed on the watch?
11) What is the max/min temperature the watch will display?
12) Is the temperature displayed affected by body temperature?
13) Can the declination setting be turned of to display a magnetic heading?Co-ordinate systems the Ambit supports are UTM, MGRS and Lat/long. Latitude/longitude is the most commonly used grid and has three different formats:
○ Hdd.ddddd°: degrees and decimal degrees
○ Hdd°mm.mmm': degrees, minutes and decimal minutes
○ Hdd°mm'ss.s": degrees, minutes, seconds and decimal seconds.
The amount of logs (including a track and other data that is measured) Ambit can store depends completely on the length (duration) of each log. The memory is circular and overwrites on top of previous log if it runs out of capacity and you haven't uploaded the logs to Movescount.
The log is always recorded starting from when the user presses Start and stopping when the user presses Stop. So it runs based on time.
The display can be configured by the user in Movescount.
Routes cannot be added via Movescount in the first version of the Ambit although this is a feature we are considering for a future version of the Ambit.
The accuracy of location is not provided in the first release of the Ambit.

These answers reflect the first version release of the Ambit, the software in the Ambit can be updated in Movescount. We plan to release a new version of the Ambit software in summer 2012 which will enable many new features and functionalities.


----------



## Alavana

cal..45 said:


> What do you need a foot pod for when a GPS sits on your wrist?
> 
> cheers


Reason:
Currently undergoing rehabilitation after an accident and biggest part of the rehab is on a treadmill. Once fully recovered the watch will have its uses outdoors too. 
However, for some people who are limited to jogging on a treadmill but walking at length outdoors - the watch is vitally missing the ability to be used in conjunction with a foot pod!
For people who are physically impaired, on a temporary basis (as the watch is advertised for explorers) - I hope they do make it compatible for use with a footpod!


----------



## buzz819

Alavana said:


> Reason:
> Currently undergoing rehabilitation after an accident and biggest part of the rehab is on a treadmill. Once fully recovered the watch will have its uses outdoors too.
> However, for some people who are limited to jogging on a treadmill but walking at length outdoors - the watch is vitally missing the ability to be used in conjunction with a foot pod!
> For people who are physically impaired, on a temporary basis (as the watch is advertised for explorers) - I hope they do make it compatible for use with a footpod!


Umm... Isn't this why it has an accelerometer in it? That's why they got rid of the foot pod, kind of makes it redundant?

Just my thought,

Buzz


----------



## cal..45

@buzz819,

My thoughts exactly too. The accelerometer is a great alternative for a foot pod, depending of course how carefully it was incorporated. Furthermore, I can see that a GPS receiver might not work anywhere (though I never had any problems with my Garmin Forerunner) but I don't get why anyone would need a foot pod (or accelerometer for that matter) on a treadmill, where all relevant data is available anyway....:think:


cheers


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

The accelerometer in the Ambit could be used for a few more things (and may well be), but is mainly there for the FusedSpeed. I.e., it works *together* with the GPS to, very simply put, tell the system whether a movement it seems to detect is really a movement, or just an error resulting from a shift in GPS signal.
(When I left my X9 outside in one spot for an hour, it later told me it had moved a hundred meters or so - just because of GPS signal quality. That should not happen with the Ambit anymore, and it will also react much more quickly to changes in speed/pace, etc.)

The accelerometer in the Ambit alone is *not* measuring speed, distance, or any such thing, though.

Secondly, as to how you could have Jonathan Wyatt say such a thing: It wasn't just Wyatt. There have been miscommunications about both HR belt compatibility and PODs. ... Actually, though, they seem to have been changes in specs which became wanted or necessary only after initial announcements, so that it's simply something that was planned otherwise, with the changes not known by all, yet.

Methinks the BikePOD was given priority because runner-explorers would probably want to use the GPS on their outings, and get a well-functioning FusedSpeed (plus tracks and speed/distance) that way. For biking, much easier to just use BikePOD.

Remember that the Ambit's software can be updated via Movescount connection... So, I fully expect that the FoodPOD compatibility will be added this summer. (Not that there weren't bad surprises sometimes, but Suunto know what they are doing - except sometimes the communications people, it seems - and are using their tools themselves. There just simply aren't so many employees there, and -thus- things take time...)

As to "why would you want a FootPOD on a treadmill?": Because then, the data is recorded by the watch, erm: sports instrument, and uploaded to Movescount, so that you have a full record of your workout there (without having to enter some of the data manually, if you can even do that).


----------



## martowl

*Re: Suunto AMBIT Q&A Table*

The Table is not completely correct, I posted a question on the Website and the newer answer is that the new Suunto HR belt WILL work with the T6c/d. The Ambit will record HR with the older Dual Belt but the answer stated that there may be errors or inconsistencies in measurements with the older belts. The Q and A can be found here. Suunto Ambit Black (HR) | Suunto


----------



## Alavana

buzz819 said:


> Umm... Isn't this why it has an accelerometer in it? That's why they got rid of the foot pod, kind of makes it redundant?
> 
> Just my thought,
> 
> Buzz


By "accelerometer" I take it that you mean FusedSpeed?

If that is the case, then this answer (see below) from Suunto should clarify that the "accelerometer" cannot act independant from the GPS and doesn`t justify "getting rid of the foot pod," as you put it.

Fused speed is a unique combination of GPS and acceleration sensor readings for more accurate running speed. The GPS signal is adaptively filtered based on acceleration, giving a more accurate reading at steady running speeds and a quicker response to changes in speed. Fused speed is meant for running and walking, not for other types of sports. It's an aid to the GPS signal and cannot be used without a GPS signal.


----------



## or_watching

*Re: Suunto AMBIT Q&A Table*



martowl said:


> The Table is not completely correct, I posted a question on the Website and the newer answer is that the new Suunto HR belt WILL work with the T6c/d. The Ambit will record HR with the older Dual Belt but the answer stated that there may be errors or inconsistencies in measurements with the older belts. The Q and A can be found here. Suunto Ambit Black (HR) | Suunto


Cool. Finally an answer that makes some sense. The ANT protocol part of the belts is the same across all the Suunto. Sounds like they've made some improvements in the actual detection and counting of the HR signal. I like that, and I like that it's backward compatible with the T6, presumably giving it the same improvments.


----------



## or_watching

or_watching said:


> Check out the Latitude! This watch really is for Explorers!
> View attachment 638046


Never mind Marketing slides... now we're talking Latitude and Longitude!
Here's my favorite Ambit picture so far.


----------



## wydim

brvheart said:


> wydim - on point number one - wouldnt you just be using it for the heart rate on a treadmill?


As some people have answered previously: of course, the distance is available on the treadmill itself without the need for a foot POD, but it's way easier to upload the exercise to movescount without having to remember and enter data manually later in the evening. *But even more important is the relation between the speed and Heart rate at a certain point during the exercise. With only "Total distance", you loose this information.*


----------



## wydim

hi guys, I have a couple of questions after reading through the Q&A posted here previously. The following (in blue) are answers by suunto. My questions are in black

Yes, it's possible to create a waypoint in the Ambit from your current location. You can also create waypoints in Movescount by selecting them on a digital map or inserting the coordinates. Waypoints in the device and in Movescount are always synced when you connect your Ambit to Movescount. OK cool, I need this 

The Suunto Ambit doesn't have a track back feature. Now, isn't a trackback feature, only the ability to navigate back to the first waypoint (or any waypoint that you consider HOME) you recorded ? in that case, I simply have to select my "HOME waypoint" and navigate or "track back" to it ? 


Routes cannot be added via Movescount in the first version of the Ambit although this is a feature we are considering for a future version of the Ambit. Aren't routes made of multiple waypoints ? if I can create waypoints from direct GPS tracking AND by movescount and upload them into the AMBIT, how is it that "routes cannot be added in the first version of the Ambit" ?

thx all !


----------



## or_watching

wydim:

Trackback, to me, is the ability to follow a series of points, specifically the actual trackpoints recorded on the way outbound. Going to "Home" (or trailhead/car) would only be a straight line. For sure it's come in handy a couple times for me on my hand-held. Think about being in the dark, or in a snow storm, with crevasses, cliffs and crocodiles on all sides (this thing *IS *for Explorers, right?) If the unit has recorded the trackpoints, why not be able to use them to get home? I've seen this implemented as either a breadcrumb trail, or else the track gets simplified to key points representing 'turns' in the track.

A route is a connected/ordered set of planned navigation points. Usually waypoints can exist either as just independent stored locations (think of them as landmarks or Points of Interest), or else connected as a Route. Then, during route navigation, when you get to waypoint #2, the unit will then automagically start navigating you to waypoint #3. And when viewed on an e-map, they are shown connected to each other.

At least this is what *I* expect from a $550 GPS. I mean it's all on my $40 GPS watch.


----------



## XCJagge

Maybe someone here finds this interesting. I got my hand on Ambit and I used it to make this street orienteering video. So here HR, elevation, speedometer pace (fused speed I believe), split times, route/track etc was recorded with Ambit. Street Orienteering, Myyrmäki, 4.3.2012 - YouTube


----------



## Geof3

XCJagge said:


> Maybe someone here finds this interesting. I got my hand on Ambit and I used it to make this street orienteering video. So here HR, elevation, speedometer pace (fused speed I believe), split times, route/track etc was recorded with Ambit. Street Orienteering, Myyrmäki, 4.3.2012 - YouTube


Dang that's pretty accurate, it even displayed your slight off track variation. Nice


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> MagnumIP how are you so certain that it will not sync its time with GPS signals?
> 
> If that is the case, I think that is a major flaw and makes me think twice before buying it or not buying it.





gaijin said:


> I have asked Suunto about the Time of Day sync capability with the GPS signal - waiting for a response.


Well ... I received an answer from Suunto. :-(

Here's my question:*Does Time of Day Sync with GPS?*

*The GPS signals provide a very accurate time reference. Can The AMBIT sync with the time signal from the GPS to display an accurate Time of Day? Or is the Time of Day a separate function that is set by the user and independent of GPS time?
*
And here's the answer:

Answer: 
*Time is a separate function in the Ambit, it cannot be updated via GPS, it can only be set manually.*
4 hours ago
by 
Derek_from_Suunto

This is a glaring fault with this watch. Even my X9M and my X10 can be set to update the time of day when GPS is enabled. Come on, Suunto - what were you NOT thinking?

As much as I like the idea of the AMBIT, I'm going to have to pass. :-(

HTH


----------



## or_watching

gaijin said:


> Well ...And here's the answer:
> 
> Answer:
> *Time is a separate function in the Ambit, it cannot be updated via GPS, it can only be set manually.*
> 4 hours ago
> 
> HTH


Oh my. Another petal falls from the rose. 
I shake my head.


----------



## wydim

or_watching said:


> Oh my. Another petal falls from the rose.
> I shake my head.


I really don't understand how this a major flaw that will prevent you from buying this watch. What is it with wanting to be synced with "GPS time" so badly ? Simply set the Time of day when you get your hands on the Ambit and you're good to go ! what is so wrong with being 15 sec off the official atomic clock of the world after a couple of months ?

Seriously, I don't want to be mean to anyone, I simply don't understand why is it such a big deal.

I even prefer that it's not forced-sync with GPS time. I sometimes set my watch 10 min. in advance on purpose so I can get up 10 min. earlier when I forget that it's set 10 min in advance. Yeah, I'm that kind of person...


----------



## Joakim Agren

gaijin said:


> Well ... I received an answer from Suunto. :-(
> 
> Here's my question:*Does Time of Day Sync with GPS?*
> 
> *The GPS signals provide a very accurate time reference. Can The AMBIT sync with the time signal from the GPS to display an accurate Time of Day? Or is the Time of Day a separate function that is set by the user and independent of GPS time?
> *
> And here's the answer:
> 
> Answer:
> *Time is a separate function in the Ambit, it cannot be updated via GPS, it can only be set manually.*
> 4 hours ago
> by
> Derek_from_Suunto
> 
> This is a glaring fault with this watch. Even my X9M and my X10 can be set to update the time of day when GPS is enabled. Come on, Suunto - what were you NOT thinking?
> 
> As much as I like the idea of the AMBIT, I'm going to have to pass. :-(
> 
> HTH


I wonder why he gives such definitive response? Considering the Ambit will be able to be upgraded trough Movescount.

Also since the seconds can not be set, that is very strange. I think something must be wrong here?...:think:

The lack of a track back function is also a major drawback when it comes to the Ambit as a navigation instrument. If I am lost and want to find my way back to home or the base, then in my X10 there is 2 ways. One method is the shortest distance(birds perspective). But that method is not always possible to follow(for instance if you are in the mountains or there is a river or something else that prevents you from going the shortest way). Most often you might want to follow your own path but backwards, so a track back function then comes in very handy. But the Ambit apparently lacks this second method. So you can not follow your own paths backwards. I just do not understand why Suunto did not include this?:rodekaart


----------



## wydim

or_watching said:


> wydim:
> 
> Trackback, to me, is the ability to follow a series of points, specifically the actual trackpoints recorded on the way outbound. Going to "Home" (or trailhead/car) would only be a straight line. For sure it's come in handy a couple times for me on my hand-held. Think about being in the dark, or in a snow storm, with crevasses, cliffs and crocodiles on all sides (this thing *IS *for Explorers, right?) If the unit has recorded the trackpoints, why not be able to use them to get home? I've seen this implemented as either a breadcrumb trail, or else the track gets simplified to key points representing 'turns' in the track.
> 
> A route is a connected/ordered set of planned navigation points. Usually waypoints can exist either as just independent stored locations (think of them as landmarks or Points of Interest), or else connected as a Route. Then, during route navigation, when you get to waypoint #2, the unit will then automagically start navigating you to waypoint #3. And when viewed on an e-map, they are shown connected to each other.
> 
> At least this is what *I* expect from a $550 GPS. I mean it's all on my $40 GPS watch.


Then, simply follow the waypoints you recorded backwards to the home/trailhead/car waypoint, that is possible, right ? Is it only because the switching from Waypoint5 to waypoint4 (when you arrive to waypoint5) is NOT automatic that Suunto cannot say that the trackback features is available ? I don't see a problem with having to manually switch to waypoint4 (but I admit it could be a problem if you're trailRUNNING and do not have the time to do that manually)

Same logic is used for routes ? is it simply because the waypoints are independent (not automaticly switching for the next one) that "routes" are unavailable with the ambit ?


----------



## petew

I agree. It's perplexing that they aren't using the GPS as a time source. The only reason I can remotely think of for them making this decision is that perhaps they are trying to conserve battery power? I suppose there is a tangible trade off, but it's one I'd make.


----------



## or_watching

wydim said:


> Then, simply follow the waypoints you recorded backwards to the home/trailhead/car waypoint, that is possible, right ? Is it only because the switching from Waypoint5 to waypoint4 (when you arrive to waypoint5) is NOT automatic that Suunto cannot say that the trackback features is available ? I don't see a problem with having to manually switch to waypoint4 (but I admit it could be a problem if you're trailRUNNING and do not have the time to do that manually)
> 
> Same logic is used for routes ? is it simply because the waypoints are independent (not automaticly switching for the next one) that "routes" are unavailable with the ambit ?


Yep. That's apparently exactly what you need to do with the Ambit v.1:
- Manually mark the waypoints on the outbound segment. 
- Then track back manually picking the waypoints as you go.

Seems like a lot of button pressing. 
And the watch is already recording trackpoints, it's redundant for me to too.

This thing has the computing power of the space shuttle and its 2012 and its kind of pathetic to not do what every other hikers wrist gps could do for the past 5+ years. Eg Foretrex, 625xt, x10, GSI.

All i can surmise is they defeatured the firmware to pull in the release date of the hardware (a first class design and feature-set IMHO). Maybe that's a good biz strategy in the era of firmware. But its moved me from "finally, a does-it-all, im splurging on day 1 watch" to "let's wait to see whats in r2 firmware before I drop $550"


----------



## or_watching

wydim said:


> I really don't understand how this a major flaw that will prevent you from buying this watch. What is it with wanting to be synced with "GPS time" so badly ? Simply set the Time of day when you get your hands on the Ambit and you're good to go ! what is so wrong with being 15 sec off the official atomic clock of the world after a couple of months ?
> 
> Seriously, I don't want to be mean to anyone, I simply don't understand why is it such a big deal.
> 
> I even prefer that it's not forced-sync with GPS time. I sometimes set my watch 10 min. in advance on purpose so I can get up 10 min. earlier when I forget that it's set 10 min in advance. Yeah, I'm that kind of person...


To me it's 90% head-scratcher, 10% gripe. 
Every (AFAIK) other Gps can grab the time from the signal. Often/Usually it can be disabled with a a option for folks who want to set the time manually. I'd wager a bottle of Mitt Romney hair gel that the SiRF IV is actually doing that job, and Suunto is choosing not to use it.

Gripe-wise: umm, some of us just like having our watches be accurate. There's a reason Casio sells millions of "atomic" watches. When i was in college; my roommate and I would cook our chicken, measured to the second. So really there's some underlying pathology at play here. 
Perhaps that should be (or is) a pre-requisite to get a WUS account.


----------



## Jeff_C

wydim said:


> I really don't understand how this a major flaw that will prevent you from buying this watch. What is it with wanting to be synced with "GPS time" so badly ? Simply set the Time of day when you get your hands on the Ambit and you're good to go ! what is so wrong with being 15 sec off the official atomic clock of the world after a couple of months ?
> 
> Seriously, I don't want to be mean to anyone, I simply don't understand why is it such a big deal.
> 
> I even prefer that it's not forced-sync with GPS time. I sometimes set my watch 10 min. in advance on purpose so I can get up 10 min. earlier when I forget that it's set 10 min in advance. Yeah, I'm that kind of person...


I'm with you... LOL although I don't do the "10 minute" thing... I appreciate my atomic watches, but it would never be the sole reason for buying a watch or not buying a watch. I guess I'm not that retentive about things. Its neat technology, and I like them... but to me its not the end all be all feature.


----------



## Bcharles123

I'm not a 10minute guy either but I do love the gps sync on my x10. Speaking of which, does anybody know why the x10 still sells for more than the ambit? Is there anything higher end on the x10? I know there are differences but is anything better? More waterproof? Accurate? Compensated?


----------



## theotherphil

Bcharles123 said:


> I'm not a 10minute guy either but I do love the gps sync on my x10. Speaking of which, does anybody know why the x10 still sells for more than the ambit? Is there anything higher end on the x10? I know there are differences but is anything better? More waterproof? Accurate? Compensated?


Likely, that's how much it actually costs to make and ship from china? The Ambit is designed, made and shipped from Finland so much shorter supply chain.


----------



## Joakim Agren

theotherphil said:


> Likely, that's how much it actually costs to make and ship from china? The Ambit is designed, made and shipped from Finland so much shorter supply chain.


The X10 is also made in Finland!

I think part of the explanation is that the X10 comes with the wall charger included and also an extension strap for use outside a jacket.


----------



## Enzomx

IMHO, X10 costs more than Ambit, because it is capable more than Ambit, even with old technology. About Ambit now I only read "no it doesn't do that", "no it is not capable of that.." and etc.
Personally, if they would upgrade X10 to, lets say X11 - add new screen, 3D compass, new GPS chip, timer  and leave all other its features as it is with complex BUT full menu and no need of PC WITH Internet to use all the features of the watch - I would definitely take that new X11 (Military version for red back-light :-d) instead of Ambit.
Yes, I admit, that Ambit is still in making, and all current information might be not full or not fully correct (because of some marketing strategies maybe), also those Answers from Suunto seam like templates with incorrect (or more maybe Unbelievable with logic mind) info. Although, X10 was watch for real explorers, now Ambit more tends to be for athletes which want to know are they on the right track..
I still hope for the best, but prepare for the worst ;-)


----------



## or_watching

I see that Amazon is selling the standard X10 for US $486. So far, I haven't seen much discounting on the Ambit pre-orders. So aren't the actual prices more on par than not? 

... Is there a the general prediction, based on history, of 'online' prices and discounting for Suuntos in the first year after launch? I'm not an economist, but I read a book on it once, and I think here is where I'm supposed to wonder about Price Elasticity.


----------



## XCJagge

Ambit seems to sync time every time I connect it with usb cable to my laptop. If that is seen as setting time manually then so be it.


----------



## MagnumIP

The Ambit does indeed sync the time when it is connected to a computer, so seeing as you need to charge it at least once per month the time should never be more than a few seconds off.


----------



## gaijin

MagnumIP said:


> The Ambit does indeed sync the time when it is connected to a computer, so seeing as you need to charge it at least once per month the time should never be more than a few seconds off.


Yes, if the time on one's computer is correct ... which often it is not. :-(

And what about when in the field for extended periods and charging using a USB power pack or wall charger? No sync then. :-(


----------



## or_watching

A couple more Q&As were posted today...
April. :-(
Looks like the squeaky wheel may get the firmware/feature update! Let's hope they read WUS. 


What is the projected release date of the Ambit in Canada or USA?The Ambit will be available in April, please contact your nearest retailer to enquire about specific availability dates:
www.suunto.com/dealer-locatorSuunto X10 sychronizes the current time from the satellite signal every time the GPS is activated.
why does Suunto ambit not have this ?For the Ambit release we have focused on perfecting the core functionality.
The Ambit is our first user updateable product and we will be adding new features in future software updates. Customer feedback will of course be taken into account when develping new software versions.


----------



## twelveone

Manuals are up now on the Suunto site:

http://ns.suunto.com/Manuals/Ambit/Userguides/Suunto_Ambit_UserGuide_EN.pdf


----------



## gaijin

twelveone said:


> Manuals are up now on the Suunto site:
> 
> http://ns.suunto.com/Manuals/Ambit/Userguides/Suunto_Ambit_UserGuide_EN.pdf


That's very helpful, thanks for posting.

It answers all my questions except one - just how much will be able to be changed through software updates in the future? And no one can answer that at this point. :-(

The inability to set the seconds in the time of day display still perplexes me ...


----------



## or_watching

twelveone said:


> Manuals are up now on the Suunto site:
> 
> http://ns.suunto.com/Manuals/Ambit/Userguides/Suunto_Ambit_UserGuide_EN.pdf


Great!

Nothing too notable I saw that hasn't already come up from the Q&A discussions.
My comments from a first reading:
*Waypoints* - grouped by date. Seems odd to say the least. By Name would be good. Nearest waypoints is also very handy.
*Navigation *- I like the idea of deviation being shown as either "vs. top of watch" or "vs. course direction". But some additional controls in forcing these modes would be welcome.
*FusedSpeed vs. GPS Speed* is separately by Exercise mode - that's good. (but apparently can't be changed mid-exercise.)
*Exercise Modes* - can't be changed once an exercise is started - so you can only view the Displays defined for that one exercise.
*ANT receiver* - GFSK. Is there an RF engineer who can explain and interpret this and tell us how or if it matters for the compatibility and quality of the POD+HR data.

Other than that, it looks like a more clearly-written Suunto manual than most.


----------



## or_watching

gaijin said:


> That's very helpful, thanks for posting.
> 
> The inability to set the seconds in the time of day display still perplexes me ...


Leaving GPS time synch aside for the moment... ;-)
Do we know whether the Seconds reset to 00 when the HH:MM selection is made? Or is the Seconds displayed by the watch truly some totally uncontrollable arbitrary number?


----------



## Andrew McGregor

or_watching said:


> *ANT receiver* - GFSK. Is there an RF engineer who can explain and interpret this and tell us how or if it matters for the compatibility and quality of the POD+HR data.


All that is saying is that it uses ANT; you have to use GFSK modulation or you're not doing ANT. Means pretty much the same as 'you're using OFDM if you're using 802.11g'. It's just a technical detail, and has no real consequence.

More interestingly, it probably means they could come out with firmware that will do 6lowpan, and that opens a whole load of possibilities as that ecosystem grows.


----------



## gaijin

or_watching said:


> Leaving GPS time synch aside for the moment... ;-)
> Do we know whether the Seconds reset to 00 when the HH:MM selection is made? Or is the Seconds displayed by the watch truly some totally uncontrollable arbitrary number?


Hmmmmm ... :think: I hadn't thought of it that way.

So, if when exiting the Time setting menu, after selecting the appropriate Hour and Minute, the seconds reset to "00" every time, then I agree, that would not be a problem. I have no idea whether that is the case with the AMBIT, but the Manual makes no reference to that "feature."

Further, I know of no other digital watch system that does work that way ... Doesn't mean, of course, that the AMBIT can't be the first. ;-)

Looks like we'll have to wait another 5 weeks and see.


----------



## bjw29

kinda off subject with the GPS and all but I wonder with the GPS sticking out to the bottom like it does, will the ambit be able to fit on a 22 or 24mm maratac strap with the lugs?


----------



## gaijin

bwrian said:


> kinda off subject with the GPS and all but I wonder with the GPS sticking out to the bottom like it does, will the ambit be able to fit on a 22 or 24mm maratac strap with the lugs?


The AMBIT strap looks like this:










So I'm guessing no Zulu/NATO type strap will work. :-(

HTH


----------



## Jeff_C

Wouldnt it look a little odd with the Ambit's beer belly?


----------



## paduncan

Joakim Agren said:


> I wonder why he gives such definitive response? Considering the Ambit will be able to be upgraded trough Movescount.
> 
> Also since the seconds can not be set, that is very strange. I think something must be wrong here?...:think:
> 
> The lack of a track back function is also a major drawback when it comes to the Ambit as a navigation instrument. If I am lost and want to find my way back to home or the base, then in my X10 there is 2 ways. One method is the shortest distance(birds perspective). But that method is not always possible to follow(for instance if you are in the mountains or there is a river or something else that prevents you from going the shortest way). Most often you might want to follow your own path but backwards, so a track back function then comes in very handy. But the Ambit apparently lacks this second method. So you can not follow your own paths backwards. I just do not understand why Suunto did not include this?:rodekaart


Guys, I hate to do this, and maybe this will get Suunto on the ball regarding the bold faced features below.

Garmin FR 610:

Charges from the wall (not computer)
Uploads data automatically, and wirelessly on both macs and PCs
*Updates to GPS time as soon as you get a signal lock*
*Displays seconds all the time on the normal time mode*
Has 4 customizable screens (and includes Training Effect like the Suunto T6 series)
Uses a nice touch screen interface
Looks great as a casual watch (not as big as the Ambit)
Virtual partner
Vibration (and beep) upon completion of lap
Independent running and cycling modes (so you can have two seperate sets of 3 programmable screens)
*Navigate back to start*

Here is what the FR 610 doesn't have:

Barometric altimeter
No compass (must use GPS for direction)
Shorter battery life (about 20 hours when GPS is engaged, 4 weeks when not using GPS) than Ambit
Less water resistance (30 meters) than Ambit
Overall not as rugged (it seems like it would be easy to scratch the screen).

For me, it looks like the FR 610 is more of what I need. When I go out hiking, I take either a Vector, or a Core. I don't want to wear a heart rate strap all day.

I have found the Garmin FR 610 to be accurate for running and biking (speeds and distances match up to my Edge 705 and to my bike computer.


----------



## Jeff_C

Amen to the not wearing HR strap all day! LOL Esp for hiking. I dont mind while on the bike, but I always have hard time with them for hiking or running...


----------



## or_watching

Jeff_C said:


> Amen to the not wearing HR strap all day! LOL Esp for hiking. I dont mind while on the bike, but I always have hard time with them for hiking or running...


Yep, and it sure would be nice if the wrist-based HR measurements were good enough. They have a pretty poor track record though, from what I've read. Seems like the major fitness players must all be trying to be first to make it work 'for real'. Ambit 2.0 anyone??? 
I get that it couldn't function as an ECG on just one wrist. But maybe some kind of echo-sono-etc technique, or else the usual electrical way with an unobtrusive ANT/textile strap on your other wrist. (I think that's how some medical EKGs are done... with the leads on the wrists/legs/etc)
I wonder if it's all technically do-able, but it's just not somehow economical.


----------



## Jeff_C

I really have no desire to hike with leads stuck to me either... Sometimes we over think things... Sometimes its just nice to go for a hike. Carry a compass, get a good map.


----------



## bjw29

Anyone know where to get this at earlier than April 20th? I pre ordered mine from
HRMusa and they are telling me it's that date above till it ships out. I am about to buy a maratac pilot watch instead and say screw it


----------



## bjw29

Plus the maratac Zulu straps will work the ambit will
Just hang a little on the bottom


----------



## MagnumIP

paduncan said:


> *Displays seconds all the time on the normal time mode*


The Ambit has this feature ;-)


----------



## paduncan

MagnumIP said:


> The Ambit has this feature ;-)


I am pretty sure you have to pick the day of the week and the month, OR the seconds (like the Core).


----------



## MagnumIP

paduncan said:


> I am pretty sure you have to pick the day of the week and the month, OR the seconds (like the Core).


Nope, if you select the seconds they will stay there forever - or at least until the battery dies


----------



## Enzomx

paduncan said:


> I am pretty sure you have to pick the day of the week and the month, OR the seconds (like the Core).


Yes, on top you have date, in the middle hours and minutes, and on the bottom screen you have to choose seconds OR day of the week. People (including me) would like to have it as it was on X10: top - day of the week and date; middle - time; bottom - seconds, meaning all of those on one screen all the time, not choosing which to see instead of another.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Can I just say it (again)?: If these - GPS time sync, showing time with seconds plus day plus date at once - are the worst problems the Ambit presents you with...


----------



## XCJagge

My main concern is always gps accuracy. I have done about 20 hours testing now, ambit in wrist (inside/outside), upper arm, elbow, in pocket (front face pointing out and in) etc. Device isn't bad at all, here's one typical test, Making "T" for 15 minutes ambit in my cap. http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1381_177518995597572_1771259_2094143924_n.jpg

Also, wearing the device like this improves track accuracy. http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...12504_177518995597572_1799221_534852698_n.jpg
By wearing it the usual way it records only slightly better (if not better at all) track than 910xt.


----------



## or_watching

xcjagge,

Thanks for gps track data. 
Can you comment on FusedSpeed? Eg In comparison to a 910xt, how do you judge the improvement in reported Current Pace?


----------



## or_watching

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Can I just say it (again)?: If these - GPS time sync, showing time with seconds plus day plus date at once - are the worst problems the Ambit presents you with...


Maybe such things are just further up on Maslows hierarchy of watch-needs. In WUS we should embrace and encourage obsessions with small differences, and not judge the Seekers for seeking what they seek. Be it in form, fit, function or frivolity. We should let the Likers like, and the Lamenters lament.

Anyway, that's what attracted me to WUS.


----------



## MagnumIP

paduncan said:


> I am pretty sure you have to pick the day of the week and the month, OR the seconds (like the Core).


Seems I misunderstood the question, correct, you can only have 3 different types of data on the screen at the same time.

In the previous post I was referring to the fact that the seconds display does not automatically change to something else like it does on the Core.


----------



## Bcharles123

I'm looking at 4 "watches" including the Ambit. Garmin 910xt, garmin 610, and polar rcx5.

Without going into all the details, my minimum criteria for an everything watch includes: must actually be a watch and must be waterproof. This eliminates Garmin as the 910 is not a watch and the 610 is not waterproof. So, for me it is Ambit vs polar. I've owned both. I think the suunto is more rugged and offers altitude and built in gps, etc. The polar has top notch fitness features.

Im going Ambit unless they modify the 910 into a watch (can't be that hard to do) or someone here talks me into an rcx5!

Anybody?


----------



## theotherphil

Enzomx said:


> Yes, on top you have date, in the middle hours and minutes, and on the bottom screen you have to choose seconds OR day of the week. People (including me) would like to have it as it was on X10: top - day of the week and date; middle - time; bottom - seconds, meaning all of those on one screen all the time, not choosing which to see instead of another.


But if you have a look at this pic, all that info is available....what looks to be seconds are _under_ the day of the week:










Maybe that is the page view but it sure looks like a "30"


----------



## or_watching

theotherphil said:


> But if you have a look at this pic, all that info is available....what looks to be seconds are _under_ the day of the week:
> 
> Maybe that is the page view but it sure looks like a "30"


Are you talking about the battery indicator?


----------



## hhschjkm0

It sure has the appearance of a Core (which I much prefer over the X10).

Agree on the price. The X10 is pretty expensive- so no reason to assume it will be any less.


----------



## Joakim Agren

theotherphil said:


> But if you have a look at this pic, all that info is available....what looks to be seconds are _under_ the day of the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is the page view but it sure looks like a "30"


That's a battery indicator indicating full charge, not a seconds display. The Ambit will not be able to show seconds at the same time as day and date are shown. You can only choose between date and seconds or date and day.

I am currently reading up on the manual. So far I am seeing several things that disappoint but I will read the manual a second time and then assemble my thoughts about the Ambits functionality when I have the time to do so.


----------



## XCJagge

or_watching said:


> xcjagge,
> 
> Thanks for gps track data.
> Can you comment on FusedSpeed? Eg In comparison to a 910xt, how do you judge the improvement in reported Current Pace?


I had 910xt only for couple of days and my focus wasn't on current pace readings, so can't say much other than it seemed fluctuate quite a bit. But there has been at least one firmware update since so it may have improved. But Ambit's fusedspeed is so much better it is hard to believe it's possible to get it even close with just gps, forerunner will need food pod to do it. But for my use I prefer suunto's approach over food pod approach because foot pods are hard to calibrate for orienteering, too much changes: steep up/downhills, soft marsh/mud, hard paved road/rock, sliding cliffs down on your butt, sometimes even swims strokes - just try calibrating foot pod for that...

Speedometer readings in two of my latest youtube videos are fused speed ones, you can check fluctuation issues and stuff there, there is lots of short tunnels. And stops at controls and such, so you can see how fast it reacts.


----------



## hhqavgun2

The size looks perfect to me. I actually wouldn't mind it being a bit larger.


----------



## or_watching

XCJagge said:


> I had 910xt only for couple of days and my focus wasn't on current pace readings, so can't say much other than it seemed fluctuate quite a bit. But there has been at least one firmware update.
> 
> Speedometer readings in two of my latest youtube videos are fused speed ones, you can check fluctuation issues and stuff there, there is lots of short tunnels. And stops at controls and such, so you can see how fast it reacts.


Thanks. 
Yes. The 910xt pace issues have been troublesome in some initial reports. So maybe not a great reference. Or maybe it is. 

May i ask you to explain a bit more detail about the reported FusedSpeed pace and your videos?
Is the Fused pace a logged value (in addition to or instead of the gps-only pace), and not just a real-time filtering displayed by the watch?
I'm just trying to be clear that you are saying that the video pace is not being computed from purely the gps trackpoints.

That certainly will be great if the Fused pace is retained beyond its instant in the warch, and can be used in Movescount, and portable to 3rd party software. Cuz gps pace graphs are usually terribly noisy.


----------



## XCJagge

I plug ambit to my laptop and let moveslink read the data from the watch. It saves data as nice xml files and send them to movescount. It doesn't delete xml files, so I simply read the data I need from those xml files (not from movescount). There is usual gpx stuff but also HR, abrometrinc and gps altitude, vertical speed, estimated horisontal accuracy, temperature, energy, distance, time stamp etc. One of the values is speed and it sure is not raw gps speed. I am guessing here but it must be fused speed, what else could it be. It laso looks similar to the values I see in watch when I run. Anyway, thats what I use it video without any filtering. I like the current approach, I don't need movescount exports becase the data is already there, I just double click my little script after each download from the device and I have kml/gpx what ever needed.


----------



## twelveone

That's really good news, thanks for sharing. What script are you using for the conversion?


----------



## theotherphil

or_watching said:


> Are you talking about the battery indicator?


Ha! So it is! My old eyes aren't what they used to be!


----------



## XCJagge

twelveone said:


> That's really good news, thanks for sharing. What script are you using for the conversion?


Well, a Perl script I wrote for it.


----------



## bjw29

What website should I go to 2 purchase the ambit right now? anyone know at all


----------



## or_watching

XCJagge said:


> I plug ambit to my laptop and let moveslink read the data from the watch. It saves data as nice xml files and send them to movescount. It doesn't delete xml files, so I simply read the data I need from those xml files (not from movescount). There is usual gpx stuff but also HR, abrometrinc and gps altitude, vertical speed, estimated horisontal accuracy, temperature, energy, distance, time stamp etc. One of the values is speed and it sure is not raw gps speed. I am guessing here but it must be fused speed, what else could it be.


Great to know about this file's existence and details!
At some point, I'm sure, we'll see a side-by-side pace chart of a run from watches with and without Fused pace turned on. 
It's also nice to hear that for your usage you seem happy with the watch.


----------



## jkm00

XCJagge said:


> I plug ambit to my laptop and let moveslink read the data from the watch. It saves data as nice xml files and send them to movescount. It doesn't delete xml files, so I simply read the data I need from those xml files (not from movescount).


Hi all!

Question: Is it possible to get the files out of the watch without sending it to movescount.com? I have an Polar RS800 now and like to store my personal data on my own computer and not in a cloud somewhere.. i.e. would be nice to get the files out and use them in a third party program.


----------



## buzz819

bwrian said:


> What website should I go to 2 purchase the ambit right now? anyone know at all


It's not release yet, so any website you go to will be a pre-order...

Buzz


----------



## Bcharles123

Most important question: silver or black? Me, I'm leaning black.


----------



## or_watching

Bcharles123 said:


> Most important question: silver or black? Me, I'm leaning black.


Me, leaning Silver. 
My alter ego, definitely Black.


----------



## FireMedic1343

Bcharles123 said:


> Most important question: silver or black? Me, I'm leaning black.


I'm leaning silver, but I want to see them in person before making a decision.


----------



## delboy1

I know there are pictures on the internet but can someone upload a Ambit on wrist picture.
Thank You.


----------



## jkm00

delboy1 said:


> I know there are pictures on the internet but can someone upload a Ambit on wrist picture.
> Thank You.


Here is a review with pictures of the Ambit on wrist.
http://www.highlytunedathletes.com....s/htanews/newsletter12/HTA_AmbitReview_P1.pdf


----------



## martowl

This has been asked on the Q&A for the Ambit and Suunto has not provided a straight answer. I am concerned about the memory capacity of the Ambit in comparison to the 910XT. I would prefer the Ambit primarily because of feature set and build and I have used a T6 and T6c extensively. The recording capacity at 1s with GPS/FusedSpeed is 16h so even if you were to recharge in the field, it would not matter, there is no more room for data. I am aware that HR and altitude can be set at least for 10s recording intervals, similar to the T6c. 
1. Does anyone know if the only options for GPS are 1s and 60s? (I am aware that FusedSpeed only works for 1s intervals).
2. Can anyone tell me recording capacity using 2s (if possible) or 10s intervals.

This is a potential deal breaker for me and the Ambit. The 910XT has an amazing recording capacity even at 1s intervals 42h with Ant+ accessories and 160h smart recording with Ant+ accessories(about 3s intervals)! It is easy to charge the 910XT on the run as is reported for the Ambit. I would like to use the Ambit for multi day trips in the mountains and would like to be able to store track data. Even at 60s intervals for the GPS if the Ambit can only store 50h worth of data, it simply won't make the grade for me, which is too bad.

Look forward to hearing if anyone has answers on these. Suunto website simply says that storage is longer if not on 1s intervals.


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> This has been asked on the Q&A for the Ambit and Suunto has not provided a straight answer. I am concerned about the memory capacity of the Ambit in comparison to the 910XT. I would prefer the Ambit primarily because of feature set and build and I have used a T6 and T6c extensively. The recording capacity at 1s with GPS/FusedSpeed is 16h so even if you were to recharge in the field, it would not matter, there is no more room for data. I am aware that HR and altitude can be set at least for 10s recording intervals, similar to the T6c.
> 1. Does anyone know if the only options for GPS are 1s and 60s? (I am aware that FusedSpeed only works for 1s intervals).
> 2. Can anyone tell me recording capacity using 2s (if possible) or 10s intervals.
> 
> This is a potential deal breaker for me and the Ambit. The 910XT has an amazing recording capacity even at 1s intervals 42h with Ant+ accessories and 160h smart recording with Ant+ accessories(about 3s intervals)! It is easy to charge the 910XT on the run as is reported for the Ambit. I would like to use the Ambit for multi day trips in the mountains and would like to be able to store track data. Even at 60s intervals for the GPS if the Ambit can only store 50h worth of data, it simply won't make the grade for me, which is too bad.
> 
> Look forward to hearing if anyone has answers on these. Suunto website simply says that storage is longer if not on 1s intervals.


Hi,
I'm with you on this concern (about the raw total memory) and questions (about intervals and recording flexibility within that total capacity). And don't have any more facts to offer.
(The minimum recording being = the maximum battery is a surprising 1:1 ratio, to me.)
I think you have correctly summarized what is known and the open questions for Suunto and any early reviewers to answer.
Barring one of the early reviewers actually spending 16/50/160hr to test the limits... Time for some more Q&A at Suunto.com, I guess.

In lieu of helpful facts, here's what I'm thinking...

I'd love to see a basic table of recording capacity for a few of the various configurations of Pods/HR and settings: as I expect (hopefully) it will be a wide range (beyond 50hr). e.g.

Config
GPS 1/sGPS 1/n secGPS 1/60sHR per-beat + Bike + Cadence
Elev 1/s
16hrxxx hryyy hrHR: 1/10s
Elev: 1/10s
zzz hr......No pods or HR
Elev: 1/10s
......Tmax???

My simplest 2-cent interpretation of the info in the Q&A and manual is that if it's 16h for "GPS 1/sec & per-beat HR & full enchilada", then it it should be 10x greater (>160hr) if the GPS is recorded at 1/60 the rate and HR+others are at 1/10 the rate. That's the optimist in me anyway.

A couple related items:
xcjagge reported these fields, apparently all coming off the watch for an xml file: "_There is usual gpx stuff but also HR, abrometrinc and gps altitude, vertical speed, estimated horisontal accuracy, temperature, energy, distance, time stamp etc_" I wonder if all that is stored in Garmin, or if Movelink computed some of it on the fly, and/or if Suunto took a similar amount of raw memory as Garmin and decided to log more data per time-stamp.
And the manual show access to "Previous Exercise". I hope that's not literally the one (singular) previous exercise.
I've looked a couple times... but I haven't found in the manual if the available/remaining memory can be displayed.

BTW: I finally got to a store today to try on 910xt. It sure has a nice feel on the wrist, at least compared to a 310xt and some others. For me the biggest downside (aside from $450) is the limited Navigation feature set. Not for Explorers. ;-)


----------



## martowl

or_watching said:


> Hi,
> I'm with you on this concern (about the raw total memory) and questions (about intervals and recording flexibility within that total capacity). And don't have any more facts to offer.
> (The minimum recording being = the maximum battery is a surprising 1:1 ratio, to me.)
> I think you have correctly summarized what is known and the open questions for Suunto and any early reviewers to answer.
> Barring one of the early reviewers actually spending 16/50/160hr to test the limits... Time for some more Q&A at Suunto.com, I guess.
> 
> In lieu of helpful facts, here's what I'm thinking...
> 
> My simplest 2-cent interpretation of the info in the Q&A and manual is that if it's 16h for "GPS 1/sec & per-beat HR & full enchilada", then it it should be 10x greater (>160hr) if the GPS is recorded at 1/60 the rate and HR+others are at 1/10 the rate. That's the optimist in me anyway.
> 
> A couple related items:
> xcjagge reported these fields, apparently all coming off the watch for an xml file: "_There is usual gpx stuff but also HR, abrometrinc and gps altitude, vertical speed, estimated horisontal accuracy, temperature, energy, distance, time stamp etc_" I wonder if all that is stored in Garmin, or if Movelink computed some of it on the fly, and/or if Suunto took a similar amount of raw memory as Garmin and decided to log more data per time-stamp.
> And the manual show access to "Previous Exercise". I hope that's not literally the one (singular) previous exercise.
> I've looked a couple times... but I haven't found in the manual if the available/remaining memory can be displayed.
> 
> BTW: I finally got to a store today to try on 910xt. It sure has a nice feel on the wrist, at least compared to a 310xt and some others. For me the biggest downside (aside from $450) is the limited Navigation feature set. Not for Explorers. ;-)


Hi, I totally agree with you and I do not think that the storage is 1:1. Here is the storage capacity of the T6c/d. The R-R recording takes a lot of data space, if that is turned off and for me is not necessary for long runs/through hikes the T6c/d can store a lot of data without a download. It is not clear to me that R-R recording can be turned off in the Ambit.

HR only: 70hr @ 2s or 250hr @ 10s
HR & speed: 23hr @ 2s or 117hr @ 10s
HR & speed & EPOC: 14hr @ 2s or 70hr @ 10s
HR & speed & R-R with an avg HR of 120bpm: 10hr @ 2s or 15hr @ 10s
HR & speed & R-R with an avg HR of 150bpm: 9hr @ 2s or 12hr @ 10s

Here is the table for the 910XT















Why do you think the navigation on the 910XT is not good? You can follow waypoints and unlike the Ambit, you can load a course (track) and the watch will keep you on course. This is another feature that I wish the Ambit had and is stated to be considered for an update. I would like to hear your thoughts on the 910XT navigation and why you think it is limited. As far as I can see it is implemented differently than the Ambit and has more features. For me, the fact that Garmin did not make this a wearable watch is an issue, no date, limited battery life if GPS off, about 50-60h, no time alarms, etc.
&#56322;&#56319;&#56322;&#56319;&#56323;&#56319;&#56321;&#56319;&#56352;&#56319;&#56335;&#56319;&#56337;&#56319;&#56327;&#56319;&#56336;


----------



## format

Hi Suunto lovers.

I've been following this thread closely. I'm now stuck with a Garmin 610 (without Courses navigation), thinking if a 910XT will be a solution (being larger and withtout watch capability which I love in the 610), dreamning that Suunto will have a good watch but there are already a few things I'm not liking (Courses and Tracks only available this summer... maybe... and what will it be?)

This is the perfect example that perfection is something that doesn't exist. Although sometimes you just have to listen to the right people to get very close to it.

Garmin already stated that that Navigation is something not planned for now... I'd say for never.
Suunto already stated that Navigation will be there, later.
910 already has very good navigation (can't understand or_watching line of thought here). 
I say damn Garmin, my 405 already had pretty rudimentary navigation that suited me very well. No need to left it out in the 610.

So for now I'm stuck and praying Suunto delivers a very good watch. Gonna read the manual to learn a few more things about it.

GPS time sync not possible? C'mon Suunto!


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> Why do you think the navigation on the 910XT is not good? You can follow waypoints and unlike the Ambit, you can load a course (track) and the watch will keep you on course. This is another feature that I wish the Ambit had and is stated to be considered for an update. I would like to hear your thoughts on the 910XT navigation and why you think it is limited. As far as I can see it is implemented differently than the Ambit and has more features. For me, the fact that Garmin did not make this a wearable watch is an issue, no date, limited battery life if GPS off, about 50-60h, no time alarms, etc.
> &#56322;&#56319;&#56322;&#56319;&#56323;&#56319;&#56321;&#56319;&#56352;&#56319;&#56335;&#56319;&#56337;&#56319;&#56327;&#56319;&#56336;


Hi martowl,
Lots of agreement here on the pros and cons. I can say I haven't ruled out splurging on a 910xt for training, although I don't need it for swimming/multi-sports.
And for sure I've held back given the Ambit announcement. (which I'm sure Suunto is glad to hear. )
On the Hiking and Navigation front, it certainly does have some merit and utility.
For me, 3 key items on the navigation front are:
1. No electronic compass on the 910xt (right?). 
2. No loading waypoints from the PC to the 910xt, or managing them on the PC. (right?)
and...
3. My expectation (naive?) that the Ambit would come a lot closer in nav feature set (sans maps) to a $200 handheld or an X10 (which I don't think it does).

So, puzzling over all the pros and cons. Like each of us, with our specific interests and inclinations, I suppose.


----------



## format

or_watching said:


> For me, 3 key items on the navigation front are:
> 1. No electronic compass on the 910xt (right?).
> 2. No loading waypoints from the PC to the 910xt, or managing them on the PC. (right?)
> and...
> 3. My expectation (naive?) that the Ambit would come a lot closer in nav feature set (sans maps) to a $200 handheld or an X10 (which I don't think it does).


Giving these requirements I understand why you consider 910 has a poor navigation. I wish my 610 had just the rudimentary track following feature that my 405 had 4 years ago... a simple pointer that kept me on track. The rest I can leave without or get some sort of workaround.

I guess I'm gonna wait for Suunto to polish their initial firmwares and to see what navigation they'll have on the summer firmware... Altough I'm gonna set my expectation level low, just in case.


----------



## martowl

or_watching said:


> Hi martowl,
> Lots of agreement here on the pros and cons. I can say I haven't ruled out splurging on a 910xt for training, although I don't need it for swimming/multi-sports.
> And for sure I've held back given the Ambit announcement. (which I'm sure Suunto is glad to hear. )
> On the Hiking and Navigation front, it certainly does have some merit and utility.
> For me, 3 key items on the navigation front are:
> 1. No electronic compass on the 910xt (right?).
> 2. No loading waypoints from the PC to the 910xt, or managing them on the PC. (right?)
> and...
> 3. My expectation (naive?) that the Ambit would come a lot closer in nav feature set (sans maps) to a $200 handheld or an X10 (which I don't think it does).
> 
> So, puzzling over all the pros and cons. Like each of us, with our specific interests and inclinations, I suppose.


Hi or_watching, here are some answers for you. I have used a 910XT and owned a 310XT for a short time, I am familiar with how they handle navigation.
1. There is an electronic compass but it is GPS-based so maybe not what you wanted, however it works as a compass and will point toward your next "waypoint."
2. You can create courses in Garmin Connect and other websites that have waypoints. These can be uploaded to the 910XT and the watch will follow the course, show you the elevation profile and a breadcrumb map. The watch will indicate when you are off course and how far you are from the course and what direction the course is. So in that sense it does not use traditional waypoints as a GPS does. But for a watch and for what many of us would use it for, hiking, trail running, trekking it is well implemented in my opinion. I think you are right about the Ambit vs X10, I have an X10 and its implementation is different than Garmin's. The good about both units is that you can download anyone's courses/waypoints. Right now for Garmin there are a lot. You can download someone else's course/track or draw your own on Google Maps and send it to the device.

I think that the 910XT does a lot of what you want, just differently than the Ambit will. I like MovesCount and my T6c. I would prefer to stick with Suunto and I believe they are better built. I can live with waypoints for now but I really need to know the storage capacity at the different recording intervals.


----------



## jkm00

GPS watch with ABC functions, looks like a watch, long battery time so it can be used as a watch, good features for running, that sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## or_watching

jkm00 said:


> GPS watch with ABC functions, looks like a watch, long battery time so it can be used as a watch, good features for running, that sounds pretty good to me.


Pithy Post Of The Day Award.


----------



## cobrapa

martowl said:


> Hi or_watching, here are some answers for you. I have used a 910XT and owned a 310XT for a short time, I am familiar with how they handle navigation.
> I think you are right about the Ambit vs X10, I have an X10 and its implementation is different than Garmin's. The good about both units is that you can download anyone's courses/waypoints. (snip)


Is the downloading of tracks working on the X10? I recently picked one up and tried it, but it doesn't seem to transfer them from movescount. When looking at the notes on movescount.com, I found a reference that X10 transfer of waypoints from the website to the device was not available. Maybe this is why it won't work on the Ambit yet as well? It seems like Nav isn't really there on the Suunto devices, from what I've tried. Have you had a downloaded route work in navigation mode?

The Ambit looks slick and I would consider one as well, but the advertised claim of navigation by route seems a little early to me.


----------



## martowl

cobrapa said:


> Is the downloading of tracks working on the X10? I recently picked one up and tried it, but it doesn't seem to transfer them from movescount. When looking at the notes on movescount.com, I found a reference that X10 transfer of waypoints from the website to the device was not available. Maybe this is why it won't work on the Ambit yet as well? It seems like Nav isn't really there on the Suunto devices, from what I've tried. Have you had a downloaded route work in navigation mode?
> 
> The Ambit looks slick and I would consider one as well, but the advertised claim of navigation by route seems a little early to me.


Hi cobrapa: my X10 does not upload waypoints via Movescount but using TOPO software on 
Windows. It will download but not upload on Movescount.


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> 1. There is an electronic compass but it is GPS-based so maybe not what you wanted, however it works as a compass and will point toward your next "waypoint."


Hi. I'm looking for a non-GPS compass. That works when not moving. aka, like a 'regular' compass.


> 2. You can create courses in Garmin Connect and other websites that have waypoints. These can be uploaded to the 910XT and the watch will follow the course, show you the elevation profile and a breadcrumb map. The watch will indicate when you are off course and how far you are from the course and what direction the course is. The good about both units is that you can download anyone's courses/waypoints. Right now for Garmin there are a lot. You can download someone else's course/track or draw your own on Google Maps and send it to the device.


I didn't know you could draw your own course in Google and send it. (via kml thru GTC I suppose?) Indeed that effectively is a route.


> I like MovesCount and my T6c. I would prefer to stick with Suunto and I believe they are better built.


ditto, ditto and ditto: I use MovesCount and Sportracks with my T6, and like 'em.
For distance and average pace accuracy improvements over a foot pod when training, I decided it's time to try out GPS. While waiting and puzzling over the 910xt and now Ambit I'm trying a couple relatively cheap ($50-$100) options and they are both satisfactory with a few more pros than cons over the foot pod. At this point, the big money watches aren't adding training features I need.
For hiking/climbing front though, I could just stick with the hand held Garmin and X6 and save the money. it's more about the fun, and hands-free do-it-all promise of the watch. And if it were great for training - then I'm ready to part with $500 and pare down my collection as needed.


----------



## Bcharles123

I agree that the Ambit has fairly limited training features. Download workouts would be awesome as would goals ( number of calories a month etc.). Secondarily, the damn gps better sync the time. A minor thing to some, but one of the cool things about gps is that it is good to a 100 nano-sec, much better than atomic time which is ONLY milliseconds depending on how far away you live. In any case, it's a cool thing to have. 

But as long as the 910xt is not a watch, I'll choose the Ambit!


----------



## martowl

Just wanted to let you all know that DCRainmaker posted that an Ambit is on his way to review in Twitter. It will probably take him a week or two to do the review but...if we pester him it might be faster. His view point is primarily triathlete, which is not mine nor most of those I have seen here. He is a fan of Garmin devices but will point out their shortcomings as well. If you don't have a link to his site it is here. He has an extensive review on the 910XT and will likely compare that to the Ambit. One of these will do it for me, but I will probably go back to my T6c for 100 mile races unless the Ambit will have enough storage capacity for these.


----------



## format

Just one quick note about in watch time sync GPS. Recently my Garmin 610 did a trick that got me confused. When visiting the country next to mine, that is GMT +1 (we're on GMT), the 610 automatically switch to GMT+1 and back to GMT when I returned to my country. I never saw that happen before and I got impressed. What table did the watch browsed to match its current location to the time zone? What is the error margin to that? Cool feature.

Just one great feature that can be done with GPS sync time that I wouldn't imagined possible. Even so I would trade this for track following.


----------



## or_watching

There have been a handful of updated Q&A answers, especially on HR Belt compatibility, at Suunto.com.

of note:


The Suunto Ambit has been designed to work with the new Suunto ANT Belt which differs from the Dual Belt in that the Dual Belt is compatible with selected gym equipment. Ambit has now also been tested with the Dual Belt so if you already own a Dual Belt or want to use it instead of the Suunto ANT Belt you may do so.
The new Suunto ANT HR belt is also compatible with the t6/t6c and t6d.
GPS cannot be used to measure altitude in the Ambit although it is possible that this feature could be added in a future update.

Suunto AMBIT - Page 15


----------



## or_watching

format said:


> Just one quick note about in watch time sync GPS. Recently my Garmin 610 did a trick that got me confused. When visiting the country next to mine, that is GMT +1 (we're on GMT), the 610 automatically switch to GMT+1 and back to GMT when I returned to my country. I never saw that happen before and I got impressed. What table did the watch browsed to match its current location to the time zone? What is the error margin to that? Cool feature.
> 
> Just one great feature that can be done with GPS sync time that I wouldn't imagined possible. Even so I would trade this for track following.


Yep: page 34 of the 910xt manual:








Here's the Seiko Astron that says the same thing. Includes the half-hour time zones. And it's solar.
http://www.seikousa.com/press/2012/Seiko Astron - The World's First GPS Solar Watch.pdf
"And only Seiko's advanced IC circuitry expertise could make it possible for the watch to divide the world into one million 'squares' and allocate a time zone to each."

and even the cheapo GSI/Pyle watch makes the time zone claim... [edit] the auto setting is called "By Longitude."


----------



## Bcharles123

An idea For those wanting more battery life out of the ambit. A reserve battery. I have a lithium ion battery I use for my iPad. It is an Trent IMP 1000 and charges my iPad twice. It should charge an Ambit at least 10 times I'm guessing. It weighs about one lb but may be worth it for some. Also on a long outing you could charge it every 15 hrs and use it at 1 sec resolution. This is a better solution than a solar charger in my opinion. More rugged too. I'll try it on my x10 if anyone is interested.


----------



## cobrapa

martowl said:


> Hi cobrapa: my X10 does not upload waypoints via Movescount but using TOPO software on
> Windows. It will download but not upload on Movescount.


Is that the National Geographic TOPO and the Trek Manager from Suunto? It seems Suunto isn't supporting it anymore and it doesn't work on Win7. They don't even offer Trek Manager for download anymore.

It make me wonder what their solution will be for the Ambit as well.


----------



## or_watching

Bcharles123 said:


> you could charge it every 15 hrs and use it at 1 sec resolution.


hi Bcharles,
Note that the memory capacity at 1sec resolution is 15 hrs. So one needs to plug it in (and synch) it that often if you want the tracks.
But your suggestion still is good generally for any user needing portable juice.


----------



## martowl

cobrapa said:


> Is that the National Geographic TOPO and the Trek Manager from Suunto? It seems Suunto isn't supporting it anymore and it doesn't work on Win7. They don't even offer Trek Manager for download anymore.
> 
> It make me wonder what their solution will be for the Ambit as well.


Yes I still have these. I sent quite a few emails to the Suunto help desk regarding X10 support. My understanding was uploading would eventually be supported but at this point I doubt it.


----------



## Bcharles123

I realize all of the data points are interesting to some, especially tracks, elevation profiles, etc but to some of us, the summary data is all we ever need. A GPS device is ingenious for exercise in that it gives us speed and distance. When I first started bike racing, a long time ago, we used a wheel rotation counter. You got distance and your watch gave you time. You calculated your ave speed!


By the way, how many summary logs does the ambit store?


----------



## format

or_watching thanks for the tech update regarding GPS auto time zone. The watch has some internal lat/long table with the time zones and acts accordingly. In a few weeks I'm going to do a cross border trail, I'll check its behavior. Maybe we won't go as far as necessary to change the timezone or the watch has some more parameteres in the algoritm besides a simple lat/long check. A flight across several time zones with the the watch recording the track would be interesting also.

Regarding backup battery is a well know problem long ago solved by ultra people that loves outdoor. Just need two AA batteries and a 1€ Gizmo with an USB plug like these AA usb emergency charger | eBay

Most Garmins will keep recording in charge although you can't see nothing and do nothing but looking at a bar with the chrge %
Guess Suunto thought about this.

I'm concerned about 15 hours for 1 sec recording. My 610 does 50 hours for 1 sec and 200 hours for smart recording!!!


----------



## or_watching

format said:


> Regarding backup battery is a well know problem long ago solved by ultra people that loves outdoor. Just need two AA batteries and a 1€ Gizmo with an USB


Yep. I'm no Ultra anything, but a long ways back I chopped the wire on the charger for the old forerunner 201 and stuck in 3 AAAs and a resistor because i was going to be off the grid for a while. It *kinda* worked.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Latest news I received from Suunto is that there will be a new Firmware update version 1.5 released at the end of May with the following changes:

-Route creation and navigation based on waypoints
- Changes in how waypoints are named and listed that will make it easier
-Changes that improve how compass and navigation can be used while exercising
-Waypoints added manually directly in Ambit
-Additional local grids and datums

Also Firmware version 2.0 with more changes will come out in October 2012.

Lets hope that most if not all of the flaws will be corrected eventually. These upgrades sure is one of the great changes that Ambit brings us. Perhaps its the first Suunto watch that truly deserves the wrist top computer title rather then just a watch.
*

*


----------



## or_watching

Wonderful! Every addition adds value.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Thought I'd "crowdsource" some collecting of ideas/questions....

I have an Ambit to review on its way to me, quite a few ideas already for all the things I'll want to look at (and I hope I'll remember to check and note what firmware version is on it - that's going to be quite the problem with Ambit reviews later this year: different firmwares are probably going to change the verdict of some people considerably...).

Still: What are your ideas/suggestions/questions for what I should look at in particular?


----------



## buzz819

To tell you the truth above all, I am more interested in the release date then anything else.

Buzz


----------



## Joakim Agren

buzz819 said:


> To tell you the truth above all, I am more interested in the release date then anything else.
> 
> Buzz


Late April for most places. Some might get small shipments earlier.


----------



## buzz819

Joakim Agren said:


> Late April for most places. Some might get small shipments earlier.


Late April? Eek.

That's a while away.

Buzz


----------



## Alavana

Next week hopefully..... in the U.K.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Alavana said:


> Next week hopefully..... in the U.K.


What I heard from Suunto is that it have been delayed one month. Only a few retailers might get a first batch earlier.


----------



## Alavana

I have preordered mine from HRM U.K. and in fairness to them, they have kept me informed. On Friday, they received an email from Suunto Accounts Manager stating that delivery should be early next week. I am hoping this is the case, but at the same time, keeping an open mind and not setting my heart on it. We shall soon see!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Alavana said:


> I have preordered mine from HRM U.K. and in fairness to them, they have kept me informed. On Friday, they received an email from Suunto Accounts Manager stating that delivery should be early next week. I am hoping this is the case, but at the same time, keeping an open mind and not setting my heart on it. We shall soon see!


If that is the case then HRM UK must be one of the early ones taking part of the first shipment. Wide spread world wide release is in late April tough, what I have been told.


----------



## Alavana

That would confirm what he told me a week or two weeks ago on his return from Suunto (with a pre release production model) that they would be one of the first U.K. suppliers to take stock of them. Not too long to go now before finding out.


----------



## twelveone

Well I've got my preorder in with them now as well. I've given up on Sweatshop, who initially told me they would be stocking it, and maybe before anyone else, then changed this to might not be stocking it at all, then to having it from mid-March, and finally changed again to mid-April for non-HRM version, and mid-May for HRM version! Having said that, I've spoken to a few retailers in the UK, and they all seem a bit in the dark as to when they'll be receiving the shipment from Suunto, so they're not entirely to blame. Fingers crossed that hrm uk have them in soon, I've been tempted to look at the Garmin 910xt instead, but I reckon the Ambit will be worth me holding out for.


----------



## format

After reading the user manual I got my disappointing level up 3 notches. I mean this is a beautiful watch (maybe, not seen it yet) but has a totally basic feature level. It has potential? I guess... but that will depend on Suunto development team. It puzzles me a bit (to say the least) why having so many feature full products on the market they're going to launch a watch so naked. Didn't they had the time to produce a really "explorer" product?

Looking at the ugly new beast from globalsat (these guys rule in GPS devices for ages), the gh-625xt with SIRF star IV, we can only cry for the features missing. And these features are there for years. 
GlobalSat GPS--????

I cry also and wish to beat Garmin for letting all this out of the 610.


----------



## martowl

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Thought I'd "crowdsource" some collecting of ideas/questions....
> 
> I have an Ambit to review on its way to me, quite a few ideas already for all the things I'll want to look at (and I hope I'll remember to check and note what firmware version is on it - that's going to be quite the problem with Ambit reviews later this year: different firmwares are probably going to change the verdict of some people considerably...).
> 
> Still: What are your ideas/suggestions/questions for what I should look at in particular?


A major factor for me that will decide my purchase is to figure out recording capacity. I do not mind recharging the battery on mulitday trips but the storage needs to be sufficient. Suunto has stated what the 1s fused speed capacity is at ~16h for a log. How many logs can be stored? Is it possible to start a new one and keep on going? What is the recording capacity (log) for 10s altitude, HR and 60s GPS fix? Getting info on this will be really helpful as a number of us are concerned about the recording and storage capacity for logs.


----------



## bigwave

format said:


> After reading the user manual I got my disappointing level up 3 notches. I mean this is a beautiful watch (maybe, not seen it yet) but has a totally basic feature level. It has potential? I guess... but that will depend on Suunto development team. It puzzles me a bit (to say the least) why having so many feature full products on the market they're going to launch a watch so naked. Didn't they had the time to produce a really "explorer" product?
> 
> Looking at the ugly new beast from globalsat (these guys rule in GPS devices for ages), the gh-625xt with SIRF star IV, we can only cry for the features missing. And these features are there for years.
> GlobalSat GPS--????
> 
> I cry also and wish to beat Garmin for letting all this out of the 610.


what has the 610 that missing in the new ambit?


----------



## andy c

Having followed this thread, it seems the Ambit is pretty good.

But, I've come to the conclusion that what I would really like for running and cycling plus for use as a watch every day is a T6d in an Elementum case.

Must be possible and would be just about perfect for me.


----------



## or_watching

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Thought I'd "crowdsource" some collecting of ideas/questions....
> 
> Still: What are your ideas/suggestions/questions for what I should look at in particular?


Boy, how greedy with your time can we be? Someone has to do the 50-hour proof test! 

My short list is:
FusedSpeed - sounds promising in addressing the standard GPS shortfall. How much does it help realtime in the watch, especially in Gps-challenged conditions and for changing speed. I guess you need a reference - another raw GPS or foodpod or even your ordinary sense. 
GPS track/position accuracy under a variety of conditions. Cuz if that ain't really good...


----------



## format

bigwave said:


> what has the 610 that missing in the new ambit?


Please note that Garmin has mysteriously left out some navigation tools that were available since 305, 405, etc.

Even so and without being exhaustive the 610 still has, from start:

- back to start - inverts the track you did and guides you 
- workouts - you can compose your train and let the watch guide you based on distance, speed, HR, etc.

just to name a few things. But bear in mind that the 610 is not an example to follow. 610 has been seriously handicapped by Garmin commercial options, that I don't understand. I don't understand why they let out a lot of stuff that were available in previous models? The Globalsat I mentioned above is a much more complete feature watch.


----------



## XCJagge

i did easy run yesterday and looked at fused speed a bit during maybe three kilometers. I ran about steady pace and peeked fast at my pace, it was always between 5.20..5.40 and I think its was about right. Except once in a tunnel it jumped to 5.05 (min/km). Then I ran for a while holding watch in front of my face, to see the figure all the time, then I think it fluctuated maybe twice more than I expected based on those peeks. peeks. Too short test to say anything for sure, but it may work pretty well and the fluctuation in second part was because hand waving motion was missing and speed was not fused. But it may also be I was just lucky and I happened to peek when value was reasonable and did not peek when it was more off. And in case you have not notices, if you google suunto ambit kmz you will find tracks made with ambit (some of them recorded by me).


----------



## or_watching

*FCC posting*

(geek alert)
The FCC posting for the Ambit was put up a couple days ago. A site for the 0.001%

Summary page
https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas...=500&application_id=944816&fcc_id='RYP-21071'

Detail page
https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas...me=N&application_id=944816&fcc_id='RYP-21071'

Not that there's anything terribly interesting there now. For some it's 'cool' to have a look at the internal photos and technical stuff, but in this case Suunto has asked for the 45-day and Permanent Confidentiality waivers on most of it.

For reference here is the 910xt: (available around the time of the a pre pre pre announcment in October.)
https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas...me=N&application_id=767710&fcc_id='IPH-01891'

Maybe the best part is this gem, no doubt required by the Ministry of Silly Rules and their congressional sub-office's memo on enforcing well-intentioned regulations via the Paperwork Reduction Act of 1980.


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: FCC posting*

wow


----------



## twelveone

*Re: FCC posting*

DC Rainmaker has his Ambit review unit now. So we can expect an ultra-indepth review soon 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.383697958314917.95727.122606697757379&type=1


----------



## bjw29

*Re: FCC posting*









so the lugs will fit the ambit and work with a maratac band lol


----------



## Joakim Agren

*Re: FCC posting*



bwrian said:


> View attachment 656218
> so the lugs will fit the ambit and work with a maratac band lol


Where did you find that picture?Interesting, according to Suunto the Ambit should be 50mm wide which is the same as the Core. But based on that picture it looks more like 53mm in width. :think:


----------



## or_watching

*Re: FCC posting*



Joakim Agren said:


> Where did you find that picture?Interesting, according to Suunto the Ambit should be 50mm wide which is the same as the Core. But based on that picture it looks more like 53mm in width. :think:


Hi.
That picture is at the FCC "Details" link I provided - "Equipment Label" in the Exhibits list.

Maybe the "50mm" claim is with the buttons pushed in?  But also note it's a "Proto" version.


----------



## buzz819

*Re: FCC posting*

Looks like I'll have mine in the next couple of days or so, very excited about that!

Buzz


----------



## RobGrinter

*Re: FCC posting*

Full Stock of the Suunto Ambit landed here today about 4 hours ago.


----------



## theotherphil

Sweet! I just got an email from HighlyTunedAthletes and my preorder is in stock and ready to be shipped. They have enough stock to fulfil all preorders


----------



## theotherphil

RobGrinter said:


> Full Stock of the Suunto Ambit landed here today about 4 hours ago.


Beat me by a second Rob...call you tomorrow!


----------



## buzz819

*Re: FCC posting*



RobGrinter said:


> Full Stock of the Suunto Ambit landed here today about 4 hours ago.


Rob, are they as good looking as the photo's?

Buzz


----------



## RobGrinter

Plus we are busy here at Highly Tuned Athletes working on Part 2 & 3 of our review.


----------



## RobGrinter

buzz819 said:


> Rob, are they as good looking as the photo's?
> 
> Buzz


Sure are. Staff member has read manual from start to end and been for a 90 min run. He ran with a Garmin 910xt and got a difference of 200 metres over 15 km. (not sure if either is long or short as yet). Satellite lock was also quick. More info to follow.

Check out our blog to see what a "Wall of Ambits" looks like. I wont link to it, but just google our name including the word blog.


----------



## buzz819

theotherphil said:


> Beat me by a second Rob...call you tomorrow!


Mines been paid for... I wish I could duck in to pick one up, I think Canberra to Sydney is just that little bit to far of a drive to pick it up though...

Buzz


----------



## theotherphil

buzz819 said:


> Mines been paid for... I wish I could duck in to pick one up, I think Canberra to Sydney is just that little bit to far of a drive to pick it up though...
> 
> Buzz


Mine has now...should be here Wednesday 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buzz819

It's now going to be a race to see what get's here first, the Raven Vintage or the Suunto Ambit, I've been lost the last couple of weeks, living with no watches at all...

Buzz


----------



## format

DCRainmaker has its preview online. First impressions now, full review in a week or so:

DC Rainmaker: A weekend of watch previews: Suunto Ambit and the Soleus 2.0 GPS


----------



## cobrapa

So how about the mini movestick, does it allow wireless download with the Ambit?

I've been looking around at USA suppliers and Clever Training claims to have stock. They're the only ones I've found so far.


----------



## RobGrinter

cobrapa said:


> So how about the mini movestick, does it allow wireless download with the Ambit?


No. Cable only.

Probably due to the fact that the mini movestick is ANT+


----------



## RobGrinter

hhm2r7287 said:


> It sure has the appearance of a Core (which I much prefer over the X10).
> 
> Agree on the price. The X10 is pretty expensive- so no reason to assume it will be any less.


In Aussie dollars (about the same as USD) the HRM version is $629 or without hrm $549.

The X10 sold here for $899 originally and has been at or around the $600 mark for sometime.


----------



## cobrapa

RobGrinter said:


> No. Cable only.
> 
> Probably due to the fact that the mini movestick is ANT+


Thanks Rob. Do you guys ship to the USA? :think:



RobGrinter said:


> In Aussie dollars (about the same as USD) the HRM version is $629 or without hrm $549.
> 
> The X10 sold here for $899 originally and has been at or around the $600 mark for sometime.


I haven't checked the exchange rate in a while... List prices are $550 USD w/HRM and $500 USD currently, with one pre-order I saw at about $25 less. And there's a 10% discount available on Clever Training if you look around.


----------



## Magnus Persson

I have mine at home


----------



## serber

Oh lucky guy 
Where did you buy it ?
Do you know if I can get one right now (I live in france)


----------



## Magnus Persson

serber said:


> Oh lucky guy
> Where did you buy it ?
> Do you know if I can get one right now (I live in france)


Sorry it was not on a online store it was my local watch store in Malmoe, Sweden that got an shipment yesterday  And they sold out rather quickly


----------



## serber

Ah ok


----------



## Mystro

I found a black Ambit non heart rate for $450.00 out the door. Any one beat this price?? I may have to buy it....


----------



## Magnus Persson

I got mine with heart rate for 624 dollar at my local store in sweden


----------



## serber

Mystro said:


> I found a black Ambit non heart rate for $450.00 out the door. Any one beat this price?? I may have to buy it....


which shop ?
Seems a good price


----------



## cobrapa

serber said:


> which shop ?
> Seems a good price


That is good. Maybe that's with the 10% off discount at Clever Training in USA? Amazon.com is listing them as well (fulfilled by Clever Training.) I can't locate anyone else online in USA that has them yet.


----------



## Mystro

Clever training with coupon code.


----------



## Barwin

Just bought mine @CleverTraining with 10% coupon so $450 is da price! Even with shipping costs it's cheaper than the pre order prices in the Netherlands 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation Z710e met Tapatalk


----------



## serber

Barwin said:


> Just bought mine @CleverTraining with 10% coupon so $450 is da price! Even with shipping costs it's cheaper than the pre order prices in the Netherlands
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation Z710e met Tapatalk


do they have it really in stock ?


----------



## Magnus Persson

Barwin said:


> Just bought mine @CleverTraining with 10% coupon so $450 is da price! Even with shipping costs it's cheaper than the pre order prices in the Netherlands
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation Z710e met Tapatalk


Mine with heart rate cost me 624 in sweden if i bought it there the taxes and custom charge when it arrives in sweden will be added to the cost and then it won't be cheaper


----------



## RobGrinter

cobrapa said:


> Thanks Rob. Do you guys ship to the USA? :think:


Whilst we have plenty of stock at Highly Tuned Athletes, I am sorry we do not ship outside of Australia.


----------



## korgboll

Magnus Persson said:


> Mine with heart rate cost me 624 in sweden if i bought it there the taxes and custom charge when it arrives in sweden will be added to the cost and then it won't be cheaper


Hi Magnus,

What store did you buy it from? (I also live in sweden)


----------



## Magnus Persson

korgboll said:


> Hi Magnus,
> 
> What store did you buy it from? (I also live in sweden)


Hej  I bought it at klockmaster i malmö.


----------



## Jeff_C

Ok gang, this thread is getting a little too large to moderate effectively.... So please, if you have new info... pics, arrivals, or whatever, lets start some new threads or I will forced to close this one... for no other reason than its simply too large and unwieldy.

So dont be shy, start some new threads!!


----------



## bjw29

I bought from there saturday and I should get it this Thursday I only paid 450$ too



Mystro said:


> Clever training with coupon code.


----------



## korgboll

Magnus Persson said:


> Hej  I bought it at klockmaster i malmö.


Tackar! 

We have that store in Borlange as well.. will check it out today.

Any news if Ambit is compatible with Firstbeat software?


----------



## twelveone

korgboll said:


> Any news if Ambit is compatible with Firstbeat software?


This was the answer I had from firstbeat a couple of weeks ago:

"Unfortunately compatibility with new Suunto Ambit is yet unknown"

I would think we'll see it at some stage but they need their own ambit to test.


----------



## krystal

I think of GPS watches whenever I think of exploring the world and I say that they really help you.heart rate monitors


----------



## jkm00

Magnus Persson said:


> Hej  I bought it at klockmaster i malmö.


Checked the local klockmaster store in Linköping, no luck... And then they evidently first send a container full to the other side of the world, darn!
I even turned down a business trip this week passing through Vaanta Airport, 5k from Suunto HQ, I'm starting to regret that... 
Have fun with your new Ambits!


----------



## Alavana

Great news, my preorderd Ambit has arrived in stock in the U.K and will be shipped out to me tomorrow, a long wait and hopefully well worth it!


----------



## serber

Alavana said:


> Great news, my preorderd Ambit has arrived in stock in the U.K and will be shipped out to me tomorrow, a long wait and hopefully well worth it!


where did you order it ?


----------



## Alavana

HRM UK. Got email from them this afternoon.


----------



## twelveone

Snow & Rock, Ellis-Brigham, Suka Sports, Facewest all have them in as well.


----------



## Goost

Barwin said:


> Just bought mine @CleverTraining with 10% coupon so $450 is da price! Even with shipping costs it's cheaper than the pre order prices in the Netherlands
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation Z710e met Tapatalk


Even with customs clearance??? It "might" be a unpleasant surprise!
I`m thinking o buy it here Suunto Ambit zwart

Greetzz,
Geert


----------

